# AHB Biggest Loser Challenge!



## acarey (30/11/13)

Hey All,

I'm getting fat and I know exactly why. Its because I love beer and I don't move enough.

I thought that if anyone else was keen to lose a few kg's with the help of a bit of healthy competition, we could introduce ourselves in this thread, state our weight and goals and check in with our results weekly. We could chat about foods we are eating, exercise we are doing, what works, what doesn't etc.

I think it would help with motivation to have a bunch of guys competing and supporting each other.

I'll start off.

Starting weight: 105.8kg
Current weight: 105.8kg
Goal weight: 95kg


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/13)

I started around August. Weight at the time was 105.5 and I am now down to 93.
I have cut down on the amount of beer I drink during the week and also been having shakes for breakfast and lunch then crackers and cheese for arvo snacks, pretty much anything goes for dinner and the shakes have helped me to stop eating when I am full. Also watching the amount of kj per serve has helped me understand what foods to avoid.
Cutting out soft drinks and substituting them for zero type soft drinks also only have bread on weekends.
Bought myself a tread mill and was doing four hours a week but have been slack and not done that for about a month.
Would be a lot more weight gone but had a few weekends of gluttony and spend the following week getting back to the previous weeks weight.
My aim is to get back down to 85 but more about my fitness than anything. I found myself being short of breath doing presentations, yes talking.


----------



## Diesel80 (30/11/13)

Lol must be something in the air! Started 102.5 now 93 looking for sub 90. Not been there since 20 years old.
I am doing the Michelle bridges thing my Mrs is doing.
Easiest diet ever not a even started exercising yet!
Reckon I won't have to at this rate. Will go the new year, got a double of Xmas ale on so will need to up the metabolism for that.
Cheers
D80


----------



## Rowy (30/11/13)

Started in September. Gone from 132kg to 120kg. Heaps less beer homemade Bircher Muesli in the morning and bugger all sugar. Plenty of exercise. Goal weight 115kg.


----------



## Bribie G (30/11/13)

Yeah last time I saw brad I thought "wow that's one beer belly growing there".. well done. :beerbang:

I went onto intermittent fasting earlier in the year but it didn't do much good as I just couldn't hack the fast days.

Warning: this thread is likely to be derailed by smug guys who are naturally lean anyway who will offer advice such as "it's simple, just do what I do, eat less and get off your fat lazy arses because the reason you are fat is that you are a morally defective weakling retard loser as opposed to my self disciplined fine figure of a man". 

If it was that simple then there would be no global obesity epidemic and companies such as Lite n Easy would not exist. I doubt that, after 2.5 million years of existence the entire human race has suddenly become morally defective retards.

Currently 95. I got down to around 92 last year when I moved here, probably due to a lot of activity and running around getting settled in. Plus it took a while to get the brewery up and running. (light comes on)
Then it sneaked back up. I'm aiming for 85 as well. Looking back, my skinny periods were typified by less grog and more exercise but won't be going back to half marathons again when I was 79k.

Current plan: I've discovered a really neat national parks walking track that does a 5k circuit from the end of my street through coastal littoral forest. Yeah I've been here a year and only just discovered it. :blink:
So I'm doing that three times a week.

Also going back to 3 grog free days like I did when working evening shifts in Bris.

Having a serious crack at the French style of eating - they are the slimmest, less heart attack and stroke prone nation in Europe but eat butter, cream, etc:

3 meals a day, small breakfast. Eat at the same time every day. Use only good quality real food, if it comes out of a box it ain't food.
No concept of snacking
No concept of low fat - butter is main fat.
Small serves by our standards
Surprisingly low carb consumption, one freshly bought baguette does a whole family and they are not all that into burgers, pizza, pasta or rice.
Several small courses started by soup and finished with cheeses and fruit, again very small serves by our standards
Take time to eat, no TV dinners.

Seems to work for the French and they've been at it for centuries so it's hardly a fad.

I've bought a small plate and small bowl for my dinner set. 

Will report.


----------



## acarey (30/11/13)

Thats awesome. It seems being a home brewer and losing weight can happen!

I used to be 131kg and then through ages of exercise and eating well I got to 92. Held around 95 for a few years and then BOOM, started home brewing. That was last november and I've put on a sneaky 10 since then.

I used to be a weight loss machine, but I just don't have the staying power theses days. I find it really hard to keep to the AFD's (alcohol free days). My plan is 5 per week. It never happens though. I keep it up for a few weeks then lose the motivation.

My problem is balance. I'm constantly thinking of my next brew. How can I improve on my last one? What happens if I use this type of hops? this type of grain? this type of yeast? Then of course all my kegs are full, so I'd better empty one.

I know I can do it, I've done it before and 10kg should be kiddy stuff compared to my 40kg loss a few years ago. Just not sure if I can do it and be a home brewer as well....


----------



## Bribie G (30/11/13)

I've found an excellent method of losing ten kilos instantly for less than $15:


Buy a black T shirt h34r:


----------



## acarey (30/11/13)

Of course it's haft to judge without a before pic


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/13)

acarey said:


> Of course it's haft to judge without a before pic


Please No.


----------



## superstock (30/11/13)

Started out @ 96kg and have been for about 8 years. Suddenly in about the last 4 months I've dropped to 84kg for no reason. Mentioned it to my doctor, he said "here piss in this, rollup your sleeve, I want a blood sample." 2 days later, "step into my office, take a seat. The bad news is-----you have type 11 diabetes"
Not the greatest way to loose weight!


----------



## BeerNess (30/11/13)

A year ago I was 128kg, started seeing a dietician and walking, cut about 90% of the carbs and fatty foods from my diet, monitor my calorie intake, moderated my beer consumption and so far I'm down to 101kg, with a final goal of 90, only 1kg from my goal to be under 100 by Christmas.


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/11/13)

I think this a great idea to motivate each other and get things moving guys, well done.

Just wanna state before I comment any further that *I am not qualified/certified* in anything to do with *nutrition, health or fitness*.

I believe there is no one size fits all option. Being humans we are all unique and no two people are the same. For what its worth Im trying to put on another 2 kgs as a fitness goal.

In terms of weight loss/fitness what I find works best is being self aware of what you are doing and why. Creating a set of goals is the best way to start because it gives you something to measure on. Whether that goal be 10kg weight loss, running 2km, running 5km, being able to do handstand push ups, what ever it is start with that recorded set of goals. Next give yourself a time frame of when you want to hit those goals by (reasonable not unachievable). Also keep a diary of what you eat. This step makes you self aware of what you're diet is and makes you think before you eat. It's all so useful if you decide to see a dietitian they can look at your diary and give important feedback on any changes you may need to make (if any mostly portion size if your diet is already a good balance of meats, veg, fruit, ect.)

Lastly if you're up to it, exercise. Most texts I've read about exercise state that the more muscle you have the more you're metabolism burns which in theory if you're eating a structured diet that you will lose fat. Try to incorporate full body workouts where everything is touched on. Squats, push ups, pull ups, burpees (if you're brave), rowing, box jumps, and more. The hardest part is starting, then the hardest part is stopping.




Bribie G said:


> Warning: this thread is likely to be derailed by smug guys who are naturally lean anyway who will offer advice such as "it's simple, just do what I do, eat less and get off your fat lazy arses because the reason you are fat is that you are a morally defective weakling retard loser as opposed to my self disciplined fine figure of a man".


Completely agree. Seek a qualified person before taking on board what a forum of home brewers say.


----------



## manticle (30/11/13)

Bribie G said:


> Warning: this thread is likely to be derailed by smug guys who are naturally lean anyway who will offer advice such as "it's simple, just do what I do, eat less and get off your fat lazy arses because the reason you are fat is that you are a morally defective weakling retard loser as opposed to my self disciplined fine figure of a man".


Unlikely. Most people here would encourage people in their aim to become healthier versions of themselves. Theoretically it is simple - reduce intake, increase output (calories) through activity. However what makes it complicated is factors like genetics and psychology. That's not laziness (necessarily) or immorality and lifestyle changes of any kind are very difficult to begin and even more difficult to maintain.

What you might be referring to is the discussion that ensued when you spoke about the fasting diet - negative comments were more about the fad nature of some diets than about your moral fibre.

All the best to anyone here who has a crack at weight loss. Good food and exercise are key factors in healthy amounts and that is a simple equation but the process is not. It is worth it though.

A lot of people don't know how effective anaerobic/weight training can be for fat metabolism. Do it with guidance, don't overtrain.


----------



## pnorkle (30/11/13)

My entire life I was slim - took up smoking cigarettes at the wise (or not...) age of 17. Smoker & skinny until about 12 years ago - then met a nice looking lady, and knew that if I was going to have any chance with her, at the very least I'd have to give up smoking - so I did.. and that's when the kilos started stacking on. Got to a very healthy 118kg, but am doing the Jenny Craig thing right now, and am down to 112. I want to be at or under 110 by Chrissy, and my goal weight is 90kg. But yes, you can drink HomeBrew and still lose weight - just imagine how quickly it would come off if you didn't drink!


----------



## dago001 (30/11/13)

I did the Weight Watchers thing a few years ago in support for one of my kids. I lost just over 10 kg in 3 months. I was pretty happy with that. One of the issues that I had/have with diets is that they seem to be based around/for people who work 8 - 10 hr days. I work just under 15 hour days/nights on a 4on/4off roster. I get up at 4.50 in the morning, travel to work and start at 06.30. Finish at 18.30 and travel home. My meal breaks are at set time generally, and there in lies the problem, as most diets are "eat a little often" type diets. My boss would go spare if I was in the crib room every hour having a snack. By 10.00 in the morning I could eat a horse, even though I have breakfast. Night shift is worse. The weight watchers thing really was the only diet that has worked for me, and it may be time to have another go. Combined with a little exercise of cause. Taken me 2 years to put the weight back on. I didnt change my normal drinking habits either.
Cheers
LB


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/13)

That is why the shakes work well for me LB. I was doing the celebrity slim shakes for a few weeks before anybody bothered to tell me its a chicks diet, ahh so _that's _why everything is pink.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/11/13)

Just be carefull you dont buy a small dog and go on power walks dressed in lycra


----------



## JDW81 (30/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just be carefull you dont buy a small dog and go on power walks dressed in lycra


I have a small dog, and take him walking, no lycra though. I'll leave the tights for our transparent and honest PM.

Good luck to all who head down the weight loss route. 

JD


----------



## black_labb (30/11/13)

Sorry if this was a bit long but it might be partially interesting being from a different perspective. After rereading it I didn't talk enough about how I perceive it to being a lifestyle issue that stems from full time work and family leaving little time for anything else.

I'm pretty fit but have gone from uni and 2 part time jobs that I would ride the pushbike to as well as uni to effectively a full time job (a ~6 months full time placement for my degree) where I need to drive there. With a combined work and travel time of at least 10 hours and the fact that I am getting up at 4.45 to start work at 6 means that I often don't have much energy at the end of the day. I've been having trouble getting used to going to bed early leaving me feeling shagged some afternoons when I finish. 

I've suddenly realised that fitting exercise isn't as easy with a full time job. Juggling uni and a couple part time jobs takes up just as much time with a day here, a morning here, a saturday here, some study here etc. The blocks of full time work are a killer in terms of feeling like exercise and I've been struggling to fit in time and energy to do much during the week. I can understand how people working more demanding work hours have so much trouble. Throw in a family and even thinking about exercise is a chore.

I do walk the dog quite a bit (20-45 mins most days), either when I get home at about 4 or after dinner/a couple beers. I've been trying to fit in going for a run or swimming laps but it isn't regular I do find that I feel much better on weeks where I do manage to fit in some intense exercise and tend to feel like I have more energy, but it's easy to put it off for tomorrow. In terms of eating I eat quite well. I do a lot of cooking and have brought a meal to work every day for the last 10 weeks by cooking large curries, casseroles and similar and freezing them in individual servings. I tend not to eat them with much rice or bread but tend to use chick peas, kidney beans or lentils as fillers as their cheap, filling and healthy. I don't use processed food for much if at all and I don't eat desert unless someone else has made it, I'd rather have a beer instead. At work I'll only bring fruit for snacks and leave the change in the car so I don't buy chips or sugar snacks. I do tend to eat pretty huge servings for all meals but

Using the BMI scale I have been a bit overweight for the last couple years but that doesn't take into account body type. I'm a fairly solid build without much fat and exercise regularly. In the past year I have spent a total of 4 months travelling on a push bike riding the bike for about 5-10 hours a day 6 days a week and didn't find it was a strain on my fitness. I've put on 2 kg in 2 months since getting back from 3 months riding in Siberia which is fine but I'm worried that it won't stay that way. I want to stay fit enough that I could go on another bike adventure or a week hiking without worrying about getting fit again. It's much easier to keep at a level than it is to get back to it.

Right now I'm likely to have the work experience position turn into a regular job that I continue as a part time job when I go back to uni in a few months. Once I get that confirmed (and actually get paid) I'll be moving nearby to a new workshop where I'll likely to be working. Being nearby will mean I could get back into riding to work and getting a bit of exercise before and after work or just having more time once I get home. Sitting in a car is much more tiring than people realise, especially if there is traffic. I think that would help me get back into more regular exercise, but then again I'll probably end up with longer work hours at least some weeks.


----------



## punkin (30/11/13)

bradsbrew said:


> I started around August. Weight at the time was 105.5 and I am now down to 93.
> I have cut down on the amount of beer I drink during the week and also been having shakes for breakfast and lunch then crackers and cheese for arvo snacks, pretty much anything goes for dinner and the shakes have helped me to stop eating when I am full. Also watching the amount of kj per serve has helped me understand what foods to avoid.
> Cutting out soft drinks and substituting them for zero type soft drinks also only have bread on weekends.
> Bought myself a tread mill and was doing four hours a week but have been slack and not done that for about a month.
> ...



Take it from someone who's just had a triple bypass a week ago, that's not fat, that's heart disease.

Go and get a stress test.


----------



## Cube (30/11/13)

punkin said:


> Take it from someone who's just had a triple bypass a week ago, that's not fat, that's heart disease.
> 
> Go and get a stress test.



Nice, tell the man on a weekend. He will stress he's about to die now before monday.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/13)

punkin said:


> Take it from someone who's just had a triple bypass a week ago, that's not fat, that's heart disease.
> 
> Go and get a stress test.


Thanks for the concern and advice Punkin. I have been going to get a health check but haven't for many reasons excuses, to be honest I had thought more along the lines of lungs more so than heart but just wrote that off as scaring myself from writing too much asbestos curriculum.
But your right, as the father of two young kids, I will go and have a health check up. Maybe those mid sleep pains are not indigestion?

Cheers



Cube said:


> Nice, tell the man on a weekend. He will stress he's about to die now before monday.


All good mate. Its beer o'clock.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/11/13)

You can have a heart attack without the classic symptoms. My old man went in for a stress test and they told him that he had already had a heart attack previously. He has since had a tripple by-pass.


----------



## mje1980 (30/11/13)

Been on a bit of a health kick all year. I have to say most of my family are on the "rotund" side. Genetics they say. **** genetics. I watch what I eat and hit the gym a few times a week. I'm about the same as what I weighed at 18, but more muscle and less fat ( I'm 32 now ). Really, I have on average 4-6 beers a week 90% of the year so I'm not worried about beer consumption. For me food is 80% of it. If I'm consciously aware of what I eat, I'm ok. I've found lowering carbs works quite well for me, and upping fat. Cholesterol ok, blood sugar and liver perfect. 

Do what works for you, and good on anybody for wanting to be healthier. Keep on keeping on


----------



## Diesel80 (4/12/13)

When is weigh in day? If it is today then no change since last week for me.
93.3.

Cheers
D80


----------



## acarey (4/12/13)

How does friday sound? That way we have maximum time to undo the damage from the previous weekend h34r:


----------



## meathead (4/12/13)

Im in
I was 109kg 6 months ago and last week was 99. Would like to get to 89by easter
Had a massive weekend last so not looking fwd to Fridays result but cant avoid it so lets go

Can the winners prize be beer?


----------



## acarey (4/12/13)

Well done meathead!

The prize could be a lifetime supply of home brew*

*Home brew must be purchased and brewed by the prize winner


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/12/13)

Posting to subscribe, might join in after xmas period.

For me, routine is the key. Whenever I drop my routine, the pudge grows. Planning meals throughout the week, at least 3 days with no beer, and a couple of jogs to keep the blood flowing.

Also calorie counting (for at least a week straight including a weekend) every so often helps to remind me how much of and what I should be eating.. I find it easy to lose track of proper portion size. For anyone looking for recipes I'd recommend the CSIRO Total Wellbeing books or whatever they are called. Not "diet food" by any means, just good balanced tucker.


----------



## Lodan (4/12/13)

I'll be in for this. sitting on 98.8 as of the other day and would like to drop 10kg of fat weight
new keezer keeps tempting me though


----------



## joshuahardie (4/12/13)

Just throwing it out there for anyone looking for some tips.

12 months ago I was 92kg and was reasonably active, just could not shit the weight

I started calorie counting with a mobile app called my fitness pal, and started doing a home exercise program

I basically tracked everything that went in my mouth, and aimed to eat about 1500 calories a day, compared to what I was normally eating which was 2200-2300.

It was no massive starvation diet, it just made me select lower calorie foods compared to the higher energy dense equivalent.
Beers were limited to fri/sat/sun, and I didn't stress too much about the extra calories that beer has. I just accepted that on those days I went over my quota

End result is now I am 80kg, and still exercise about 2-3 times a week to keep the cardio kicking over

YMMV but I am very very pleased in where I have gone in a year.


----------



## RobW (4/12/13)

Best of luck to all you blokes. 
There are many factors involved in weight control - exercise, calories in, genetics etc and many ways to lose weight.
You need to find what works best for you and fits your lifestyle.
If one approach doesn't work don't be afraid to cut you losses and try something else.

FWIW I'm one of those naturally lean types but over the last few years my weight had snuck up about 10 kg.
Last May I tried the Fast Diet (2x 600 cal days a week, otherwise no change) and lost 8 kg in 5 weeks. 
Now I doone day a week of around 900 calories and my weight is stable plus (and this was the important bit for me) my biochemical markers (cholesterol, triglycerides etc) came back down to the normal range and have stayed there.

Not for everybody but it works if you can do it.


----------



## Bridges (4/12/13)

joshuahardie said:


> Just throwing it out there for anyone looking for some tips.
> 
> 12 months ago I was 92kg and was reasonably active, _*just could not shit the weight*_
> 
> ...


Ford pills?


----------



## mosto (4/12/13)

Ok I'm in. Jumped on the scales the other day which confirmed my fears as they clocked up 123.5 kg. I've been inspired by the Mrs who went on a health kick before falling pregnant with our third last year and lost 30kg. She put some back on with the pregnancy naturally, but has lost 10 or so since bub arrived. I've only started this week, so the plan is no grog Mon-Thu, replacing morning/arvo tea snack with fruit instead chips/biscuits, dinner will be whatever dinner is, but watch serving size. Exercise half hour on treadmill of a morning before work and half hour on bike of an evening after dinner. I hope to increase both these sessions to a hour once fitness comes back. My ideal weight is apparently 78 kg, but if I was 78 kg I'd be a weed, so thinking 90 kg would be excellent, but tbh would be stoked just to under 100kg. Another factor in the grog reduction is my uncle died of liver problems (he well and truly gave it a flogging though), and my old man has just been told to give up the grog or his liver will go the same way, so genetics would suggest mine may need a bit of tlc as well. Finally, just wanting to be fitter is a driver because with three young boys I need to be.


----------



## acarey (4/12/13)

joshuahardie said:


> I* started calorie counting with a mobile app called my fitness pal*,


^^ This

When I went from 131 to 92 it was by using this (along with increased exercise). Started out limiting to 2000cal then when the weightloss slowed down I'd drop the cals by 100 and repeat. Man it took dedication though.

All this occurred before I became a brewer though. My issue is finding a way for 'Brewer Andrew' and 'Fit Andrew' to coexist.


----------



## big78sam (4/12/13)

Alright I'm in. Was going to start a weight loss kick as I've crept up over 100 again and posting on here will give me extra motivation. I'll do a starting weight tomorrow morning. I'm even going to do a (mostly) dry December to give it a kick start.


----------



## mje1980 (4/12/13)

acarey said:


> ^^ This
> 
> When I went from 131 to 92 it was by using this (along with increased exercise). Started out limiting to 2000cal then when the weightloss slowed down I'd drop the cals by 100 and repeat. Man it took dedication though.
> 
> All this occurred before I became a brewer though. My issue is finding a way for 'Brewer Andrew' and 'Fit Andrew' to coexist.


"Brewer you", and "fit you" is like having a wife and a mistress. They hate each other and will forever try to kill the other one off. You just need to give them both equal attention and hope for the best.


----------



## Logman (4/12/13)

Good timing for me - I'm 130 kg 6'3 and would like to be about 105kg. In the last five years I've had 2 spinal operations and each of those stopped me dead for 6 months, plus I had a knee operation after that. We are moving from a townhouse to 1 acre that needs a LOT of work in about one week and I can finally do manual work again so I hope to really shed some pounds, sick of being a fat bastard. I've only had about 10 beers in the last few weeks as the kegerator got packed so maybe a few pounds have dropped already.

So count me in!


----------



## Nibbo (4/12/13)

mosto said:


> My ideal weight is apparently 78 kg, but if I was 78 kg I'd be a weed, so thinking 90 kg would be excellent,


I went on a diet a few years back. Went onto the liteneasy deal. Worked really well. I started at 100kg. The BMI thing said i should be low 70's. Well i got to 78kg and people were commenting if i lose any more weight, i'd float away. 78 was too low a weight for me but it was a nice feeling at the time knowing how much weight i'd lost. 
I noticed two things once i lost the weight.
1. The cold...i never feel the cold. But once i lost the weight, i was dressing up like an eskimo.
2. I become a lot slower on my snowboard. Went over to Japan, best snow i've come across to date (very amatuer snowboarder) and it felt like everyone was passing me. 

I'm back to 97kg now after giving up footy and changing jobs to a desk job and I'm aiming to get around the 90kg mark.


----------



## Dave70 (4/12/13)

Not wanting to appear as a smug and lean type who actually gives a **** about his health, I'll limit my comments, but may I suggest if you only read one pamphlet sized book this year, make it this. 
You will find the suggestions within work in almost perfect harmony with the awesome and delicious Mediterranean style diet.
If you can't be rooted buying the book, here's an excerpt that's pretty much says it all. 

"Eat food, not to much, mostly plants ''


----------



## mje1980 (4/12/13)

I need to eat dead animals though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/12/13)

does it count if they eat the plants first?


----------



## mje1980 (4/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> does it count if they eat the plants first?


I like the way you think


----------



## edschache (4/12/13)

I can't handle the idea of a diet but I enjoy exercise when I have the time (it's actually more a case of finding the time, it's there somewhere).

I got put onto http://www.strava.com by a workmate. Basically you track your run/ride/whatever with GPS and upload it - nothing new there. They also have mobile apps for iPhone/Android so you don't even need dedicated hardware if you've already got a phone with GPS.

It helps having a group of mates on there to spur you on. We now have half of our office (20 of us) on there and hold monthly comps. There's also official strava comps http://www.strava.com/challenges

You can watch how your times improve not only for whole activities but also chunks referred to as "segments". Once you're following a few mates and see their times riding up a hill near your place you can't help but go out and try to beat their time. Basically it makes exercise more addictive than heroine. 

I started in mid-September and have lost about 7kg while eating/drinking whatever I want. To achieve that I've done about 140 hours of exercise ranging from a casual cruise on the bike to sprinting up steep hills (like I said, segments are addictive). 

Get some mates together (ideally ones that live/work near you, are about your age/weight/capabilities or a bit faster) and get competitive.


----------



## brettprevans (4/12/13)

Couch to 5k app is worth using fellas to get back into exercise. I was using it until I busted knee amd ankle. Wont be using it for a while as I have an ankle reconstruction coming up soon. Best of luck all.


----------



## argon (4/12/13)

Alright I’ll post what’s been happening last couple of years.

Probably my major reason for not being as active as I used to be on the forums is due to me changing my lifestyle and losing weight.

Back in October 2011 I was 120kg, drinking around 5 pints a night, every night. Feeling like shit every morning only to repeat every night. Border line alcoholic. Lethargic, apathetic unfocussed on work and family life. Very few items of clothing fit me. Was always just generally uncomfortable.

At the christening of my second son in Oct 11, decided I’d had enough. Was in public on a hot day dressed up in clothes that didn’t fit and looked like crap. Mum came and said to me, I needed to lose weight for my family. I was unhealthy and looking it. Nobody had ever been so honest with me. My wife didn’t want to approach the subject in hope I’d wake up to myself… which to that point I hadn’t.

Lost a few kilos over the next few months through a little bit of diet and some exercise. Only managed to drop about 6kg in 6 months. Was still drinking too much. Not as much as before but less.

Got a new job. A few colleagues commuted in by bike. Looked into it and thought that the 12km every day might be a bit much, especially at my current fitness level. Decided to buy a bike, a good one, a decent road bike. First time I rode to work I drove half way, parked and rode in via dedicated bike ways. 6km in 6km out, with what felt like a few big hills in the way. Did that for a couple of weeks, gradually parking a little further away every week. After a month, tried riding the whole way. 12km in 12km back a couple of days a week. Exhausted and still felt like shit in the morning from the drinking, which made me feel even worse when on the bike.

Then the bug hit. I was free from the bus, free from the traffic. I could come and go at my own leisure and I didn’t have to rely on anyone to come and go from work. I started drinking less and less because it made me perform better and feel better on the bike. I was riding everyday day, Monday to Friday… 120km a week.

The more I rode, the less I drank and the better I ate. That’s when the weight just started dropping off. I started losing weight fast. I started riding longer routes into work, getting fitter and gaining more energy. I was being more active with the kids and loving it.

2 years on, I ride 200-300km a week and love it. Mountain bike when I can, but mostly fast kays on the road, with at least one pain session each week and hill repeats. I’m fitter than I’ve ever been in my life. I’m much more active with the family and have even motivated others to lose weight for the health benefits. I’m now lighter and stronger than I was when I was 18. I’ve gone from having no clothes that fit me for being too fat, to having no clothes that fit me for being thin. I only drink 2 or 3 beers in a typical week. I rarely brew, only once this year, but that’s enough to keep me in supply as I need it. My current diet is not the best, but it’s reasonably balanced, if I wanted to be disciplined again I could probably shed another 5kg. I can just about eat anything I want now, as I burn it off via my activity levels anyway. But I seek out food that makes me feel good and allows me to perform as I need to.

Losing the weight has also changed the way I look quite a bit. I'm no longer squeezing into clothes that fit improperly or a specifically made larger which end up looking a bit weird anyway. I take more pride in my appearance now and my general outlook has improved also. Losing weight off my face was a bit of a surprise and I think people treat me differently in a professional environment due to the way I now present myself.

Losing the weight was hard in the beginning, but once I integrated my activity levels into my lifestyle it's become routine and a part of who I am. I really hope I never return to the way I was. In hindsight I was border alcoholic and depressed. I'm now pretty happy with life, I'm healthy and fit and he people around me have noticed my outlook has improved.

If you've ever considered making a change. Do it. It'll be difficult but worth it.

Age 35
Height 198cm

October 2011 120.0kg
April 2012 108.7kg
May 2012 106.2kg
June 2012 105.5kg
July 2012 103.8kg
August 2012 101.7kg
September 2012 99.9kg
October 2012 97.8kg
November 2012 97.3kg
December 2012 97.3kg
January 2013 96.3kg
February 2013 93.3kg
March 2013 94.1kg
April 2013 92.0kg
May 2013 93.0kg
June 2013 94.5kg
July 2013 92.0kg
August 2013 93.5kg
September 2013 94.0kg
October 2013 95.0kg
November 2013 94.2kg 
December 2013 93.0kg

Overall Goal 89.0kg

TLDR; Started 120kg now 93.0kg, coz I ride a bike and don’t drink as much booze. Now much happier.


----------



## Dave70 (4/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> does it count if they eat the plants first?


Not surprisingly, very much so.

*A British and Irish inquiry into BSE concluded the epizootic was caused by cattle, which are normally herbivores, being fed the remains of other cattle in the form of meat and bone meal*

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovine_spongiform_encephalopathy*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/12/13)

Dave70 said:


> Not surprisingly, very much so.
> 
> *A British and Irish inquiry into BSE concluded the epizootic was caused by cattle, which are normally herbivores, being fed the remains of other cattle in the form of meat and bone meal*
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovine_spongiform_encephalopathy*


Mate that's fucked, & I'd guess has an effect on the nutritional balance of the beef a la the grass-fed Vs grain fed-thing.


----------



## edschache (4/12/13)

Great work argon! Commuting to work on a bike or running/walking if you're within range is certainly a good way of finding the time.

I've used the "drive halfway and ride" trick before. I lasted about a fortnight before giving up and riding the whole way despite having a ute I could just throw the bike in. This time around I caught the ferry one morning with my bike, that afternoon I decided to see if I could make it the long way home and haven't looked back.

Ed


----------



## Snow (4/12/13)

It's not for everyone, and certainly has its detractors, but I got a lot of success from a "paleo" style approach to my food choices (note I don't say i was on a diet). December last year, I was 102kg (171cm tall), pre diabetes, high cholesterol, hypothyroid, high PSA, despite eating what I thought of as "healthy" foods, rode a bike to work most days and went for 5km jogs twice a week.

Then my doctor told me I was going to get worse and it would be bad. So I read a heap of literature, web sites, blogs, research papers, books, etc and spoke to a few people in the know. A key book I read was "Primal Body, Primal Mind" by Nora Gedgaudas, which really explained to me how my metabolism works and how nutrition works in modern humans. This led me to cut down most sugar and carbs out of my diet (no potatoes, rice, pasta, bread, wheat, flour, grains, legumes, etc) and eat more good fat (avocado, olive oil, coconut, animal fats, etc), moderate protein and heaps of veges. I still drink the same amount of beer (hey - it's not a religion!) and have awesome breakfasts (yesterday I had bacon and eggs, mushrooms, tomato, avocado, all cooked in duck fat!). 

Exercise wise, I swapped the long runs for very short bursts of high intensity interval training (3 x 30 secs each on a rowing machine and stationary bike - yes literally only 3 mins of exercise with 1 min break in between bursts) twice a week, with a bit of core strength to fix my back and a few free-weights for bone density. Still ride to work about 3-4 days a week. I stick to all the above most of the week and have the occasional blow-out (gotta love a few Thursday night IPAs, a packet of chips followed by a couple of whiskys :kooi: )
Now I am 76kg, all my health markers have returned to normal, my body fat percentage has gone from 34% to 22% and I feel better, sleep better, look better and have dropped clothes size from XL to M.

Like i said, it won't suit everyone, but once you research the _reasons_ you are unhealthy and understand how your body will respond to certain changes, i found it doesn't take an iron will, just consistency and perseverance. 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Snow (4/12/13)

Argon, that's a great story, mate. Full credit for making the change - you and your family are reaping the benefits!

I went through the same process when I was in my early thirties - 115kgs, took up cycling, dropped to 78kgs. But then my metabolism slowed as I hit my mid thirties and despite all the cycling, I got back up to 102kgs. Healthy food choices in addition to exercise is now what works for me.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## argon (4/12/13)

Good tip mate. I really do need a shake up in the diet department. I like the sound if what you wrote above. I'll look into the paleo diet... sounds tasty

Heading to the states in a couple of weeks in what I reckon will be a carb fest and a very sloppy diet inclusive of excessive amounts of IPA.

2014 will have to be the time I tighten up the food intake and get down in the mid to high 80s.


----------



## Dave70 (4/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Mate that's fucked, & I'd guess has an effect on the nutritional balance of the beef a la the grass-fed Vs grain fed-thing.


They go on about the omega 6 (lot fed, not so good) vs omega 3 (grass fed, good) ratio of beef, but the take home message is basically just don't eat to much of it and try as best you can to consume animals that lived on they're natural diets. 

In the event of some form of zombie apocalypse, of should cannibalism become socially acceptable, I'd definitely start with vegan prey.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/12/13)

If anything we should be eating more Kangaroo. Very lean and full of iron and protein. One of the healthiest meats available.


----------



## shaunous (4/12/13)

Piss all the crazy diets and different health things off. I gotta lose weight and have started this week, got hit by a car and have been laying around eating shit all day and mixing beer with meds, so now im allowed to walk I've had a long hard look and I've put on over 10kg in 3 months.

Rules of losing weight, so not frills approach, used this coupla years ago, was 116kg and got down to 93kg(about the lowest i'll ever get being 2m tall), still drank beer, average one a day and binged weekends.

If it wasn't around 200 years ago, DONT EAT IT.
Eat Protein, turkey(lowest cals), beef, chicken, beef jerky(made without sugar), steak and vege
Get rid of carbs like bread and so forth
If your feeling hungry and its not time for a proper meal yet, keep boiled eggs, they do fill you up and contain only 70cal
work out your calorie allowable intake, worked mine out a coupla years ago and I have to eat around 1200cal a day to loose a kilo+ a week.
I don't exercise, but I dont work in an office either.
don't use sauces, oils, marg or butter

If you want to drink a beer, allow yourself room for calories at the end of the day

I found boiled eggs were the best filler for me, they keep changing how many your meant to have a day, but I have 2-4 a day and that's not bad, not everyday either.

Anyway I know my post is all over the shop, but the simple way of losing weight, and any doctor or scientist will tell you, you want less energy in, then energy out. There is calorie calculators on the net, figure out what your daily should be, then make sure your well below it every day, find the calories of food you eat and calorie count, don't have to write it down in books, just know in your head your under your allowable.


----------



## Snow (4/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If anything we should be eating more Kangaroo. Very lean and full of iron and protein. One of the healthiest meats available.


Yeah I personally love kangaroo and cook with it often, but I find its almost too lean and I feel hungry soon after eating it. It's nice if you combine it with some nice fatty lamb in a curry.

- Snow


----------



## shaunous (4/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If anything we should be eating more Kangaroo. Very lean and full of iron and protein. One of the healthiest meats available.


Eat it and love it, Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## pcmfisher (5/12/13)

shaunous said:


> If it wasn't around 200 years ago, DONT EAT IT.


That alone would probably shed lots of weight of most people.


----------



## shaunous (5/12/13)

pcmfisher said:


> That alone would probably shed lots of weight of most people.


Best piece of advice I was told, as it's real.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/13)

Makes a lot of sense. 

200 yrs ago they drank beer because it was safer than water.

I still uphold that theory.


----------



## shaunous (5/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Makes a lot of sense.
> 200 yrs ago they drank beer because it was safer than water.
> I still uphold that theory.


And I feel like I'm one of the gods when I'm drinking wine


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/13)

Indeed.


----------



## big78sam (5/12/13)

101 is the starting wieght for me. First goal is to get down to 95...


----------



## acarey (5/12/13)

Hey guys,
I'm loving the response to this thread!

Don't forget, weigh in day tomorrow!


----------



## jonnir (5/12/13)

I'm keen as though weigh in for me isn't till January 4. I don't see why I would start the whole eating clean before Christmas and New years to only ruin it through that period

Good luck to all!


----------



## brewdrew (5/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Posting to subscribe, might join in after xmas period.
> 
> For me, routine is the key. Whenever I drop my routine, the pudge grows. Planning meals throughout the week, at least 3 days with no beer, and a couple of jogs to keep the blood flowing.
> 
> Also calorie counting (for at least a week straight including a weekend) every so often helps to remind me how much of and what I should be eating.. I find it easy to lose track of proper portion size. For anyone looking for recipes I'd recommend the CSIRO Total Wellbeing books or whatever they are called. Not "diet food" by any means, just good balanced tucker.


So you've pudged up since high school then Liam?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/13)

brewdrew said:


> So you've pudged up since high school then Liam?


Yeah mate I got mega-fat for a while, sleep apnoea etc. Lost a lot of that and got fit again, but I'm still probably carrying about 20kg of extra weight.


----------



## rheffera (5/12/13)

Fellas...what's your secret to gaining weight? (not sarcastic, being serious.) I drink a fair bit and naturally eat crap whilst doing so, yet im still 60kg on 6'0 frame. That's nearly underweight...

TELL ME YOUR SECRETS YOU FAT BASTARDS


----------



## OzPaleAle (5/12/13)

Easy


----------



## pommiebloke (5/12/13)

Went from 124kg to 90kg in 8 months by cycling to work and back every day - 200km a week.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/13)

rheffera said:


> Fellas...what's your secret to gaining weight?


Set an alarm for every 10mins when you go to bed so you never get to sleep, then have caffiene / sugar during the day to keep yourself awake. You will gain weight and feel terrible.


----------



## JB (5/12/13)

Jeez Liam, I'm only getting woken up a couple of times a night by dogs next door & I feel like an absolute zombie. Don't know how you survived!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/13)

I don't know either.


----------



## TidalPete (5/12/13)

Joining WeightWatchers over 35 years ago did it for me.
Started off at 14stone 10 pounds (93.5kg).
Finished at 10 stone 10 pounds (68Kg) 3 months later which was probably a little overdone seeing as I lost almost 1/3 of my bodyweight.
Am currently getting into my swims, bike & walks again & hoping to lose 2.7Kg before Christmas to get back down to my ideal weight of 72.0Kg.

Can't thank WeightWatchers enough.
New clothes, new fitness, etc more than made up for all the Scotch & water I had to drink seeing that beer was a no-no ATT.


----------



## adryargument (5/12/13)

Change of lifestyle for me.
No meal, beer intake changes, lived off junk, i have never been to a gym.

2 years of Coles early shifts - 65kg.
5 years of IT Database engineer, went from 65 -> 88kg.
4 Months ago i started a carpentry apprentership. 88kg -> 74kg and beer gut is *nearly* gone.

No target weight here. Actually expecting to build up a few KG's as i get more muscle, however i tend to lose a kg every 2-3 weeks. But so far im happy.

I guess work keeps my weight in balance, give me another beer!


----------



## smokenmirraz (5/12/13)

Blood pressure 185/95. I win, right!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/13)

110/70 for me. 85ish Kg, 175cm.Need to work on fitness and strength. Beer belly is somewhat noticable


----------



## Camo6 (5/12/13)

rheffera said:


> Fellas...what's your secret to gaining weight? (not sarcastic, being serious.) I drink a fair bit and naturally eat crap whilst doing so, yet im still 60kg on 6'0 frame. That's nearly underweight...
> 
> TELL ME YOUR SECRETS YOU FAT BASTARDS




Try this for a start mate!


Keen to get on this as well fellas. Have gained about 15kg since moving to the suburbs. Found out my blood pressures a tad high too so need to shed some kilo's and get back in shape. Will look for the scales in the brewery and drag them back to the house.


----------



## edschache (5/12/13)

rheffera said:


> Fellas...what's your secret to gaining weight? (not sarcastic, being serious.) I drink a fair bit and naturally eat crap whilst doing so, yet im still 60kg on 6'0 frame. That's nearly underweight...
> 
> TELL ME YOUR SECRETS YOU FAT BASTARDS


As a few others here might have alluded to working in IT is a great strategy. I was about 68kg when I finished uni, after 2 months of cycling around NZ I came back at 61kg with a plan to get back up to the high 60's which is probably about right for me. A year into working in IT and I was probably around about 70, still cycling lots and swimming/running when I could.

I then moved out west, started working from home, driving the 1600km round trip once a month (doing honours at uni and coming back for meetings, had to stop for a pie at the bakery on the way), didn't ride/swim/run and got into the country lifestyle ritual of going to the pub on a Friday night with the rest of town. My weight steadily climbed to about 98kg in 3 years. As you can imagine putting on an extra 50% of your body weight isn't exactly the greatest health move. 

So if you want to put on weight: lots of work, beer, chocolate, pies, lack of sleep etc. If you want to put on weight in a healthy manner to get to a better weight (realising that being underweight can be just as bad as being overweight) I'd go with eating that one or two extra fork fulls of carbs with each meal and that extra healthy snack each day. It doesn't take much to tip the balance.

For years working late was an excuse for not exercising. Now exercising is my excuse for not working late.


----------



## rheffera (5/12/13)

Yeah im all for gaining healthy weight. I usually only eat twice a day(assuming im not drinking) as i get up at 11am after work which is far too close to lunch for me. I usually eat a big dinner, heaps of mashed potatoes so that solves the carb issue..

Although i may be 60kg alot of the time i feel sluggish, like i weigh several times more than i do.


Good luck to you all on your weight loss, although the hobby we share isn't encouraging of it.


----------



## donburke (5/12/13)

i don't need to lose weight, i just need to grow a bit taller

according to bmi, i am the perfect weight for a 9 foot tall male


----------



## shaunous (5/12/13)

donburke said:


> i don't need to lose weight, i just need to grow a bit taller
> 
> according to bmi, i am the perfect weight for a 9 foot tall male


Baaahahahahahahahahaha. I'm 6'6" and you can have some of my weight. Maybe we could even up.


----------



## shaunous (5/12/13)

Weighed myself this morning, pre breakfast, post toilet time (most accurate part of the day), 106.8kg, would like to get back down to 93kg.


----------



## timmi9191 (5/12/13)

recommended AHB workout...

weight lifing regime.. 12oz weight bicep curl to chin.. 10oz weight bicep curl to chin... 8oz weight bicep curl to chin... 6oz weight bicep curl to chin...


----------



## shaunous (5/12/13)

timmi9191 said:


> recommended AHB workout...
> 
> weight lifing regime.. 12oz weight bicep curl to chin.. 10oz weight bicep curl to chin... 8oz weight bicep curl to chin... 6oz weight bicep curl to chin...


Fill and repeat.


----------



## doon (5/12/13)

rheffera said:


> Yeah im all for gaining healthy weight. I usually only eat twice a day(assuming im not drinking) as i get up at 11am after work which is far too close to lunch for me. I usually eat a big dinner, heaps of mashed potatoes so that solves the carb issue..
> 
> Although i may be 60kg alot of the time i feel sluggish, like i weigh several times more than i do.
> 
> ...


You eat twice a day and wonder why you dont gain weight. Start by keeping track of calories. At your height you should probably be eating at least 3000 if not more to gain weight I doubt your getting that in two meals


----------



## acarey (6/12/13)

Friday weigh in.
I bought a set of smart scales that wifi across the internet magic into my phone and integrates with a bunch of other apps so you can track weight, BMI, body fat % against activity and food etc.

Interestingly (or maybe not), I had good results for the first few days. Ate healthily all week, no processed food, no fatty or sugary stuff etc. Kept off the alcohol until wednesday night when the inlaws came around. Had two glasses of white wine on wednesday and thursday nights and put on a little bit.

I know you aren't supposed to weigh in each day, but I like the analysis. I'll start counting calories as well next week so I have more data to work with.





Starting weight: 105.8kg
Current weight: 104.5kg
Loss this week: 1.3kg
Goal weight: 95kg

edit: add image


----------



## BeerNess (6/12/13)

It's all alcohol that screws it, on top of the carbohydrates in the beer/wine/whatever the time required by the body to process the alcohol(toxin) means that less of the rest of what you've eaten gets fully metabolized as resources are devoted to the higher priority of toxins, so stuff gets stored as fat instead. Basic explanation as given to me by my nutritionist. Probably incredibly oversimplified to the point of being inaccurate.

Had a boozy week so my weight hasn't moved, might've even gone up, 101.8kg this morning.


----------



## meathead (6/12/13)

Original weight 99
Today 100.5
Goal 89

Big week with social functions, shit melbourne weather meant little exercise
Coming week sacrifices will be made


----------



## shaunous (6/12/13)

Red wine, spirits and dry alcohols aren't bad, you can have a couple without worrying. White wine, beers and champagnes aren't for the weight loss program.

Also *acarey* you can weigh yourself daily if your shredding the kilo's. I know I'll lose nearly or more than 500grams a day when I'm really strict on my intake, and that's not exercising either, but I do or did have a fairly hard working job. 

My biggest thing is the wife, wanting to snack on shit all day and not just eating a steak on its own, has to have sauce and mash potato and whatever else, and of coarse I see that and it Fuks everything. If I don't have it or can't see it I'm good, soon as it's in our cupboard or she's snacking on it, I'm out, hahaha.


----------



## matho (6/12/13)

At the end of Febuary I weighed 98kg, had a resting heart rate of over 80 and my waist was 113cm, by all measurements I was obese so I decided to lose weight and exercise. I now weigh 65kg, resting heart rate of 60 and my waist is 82cm. I did this by reducing my kJ intake and bike riding at least 3 times a week, taking the stairs instead of the lift and other simple changes. I feel a lot better, I sleep better and a good bike ride makes me feel a lot happier. To anyone thinking that they should lose a bit of weight I would say do yourself a favour and do it, once you start, it becomes easy.

cheers steve


----------



## mosto (6/12/13)

I started the exercise program on Monday night after jumping on the scales that morning.

Starting weight (2/12/13) - 123.5 kg
Current weight - 121.5 kg
Short term goal - Under 120 kg by Xmas
Long term goal - 90 kg

No grog since Sunday night, snacking on fruit instead biscuits/chips and watching portion sizes at dinner. Half hour exercise in the morning, half hour in the evening.

Being as big as I am, I know the first few kg's shouldn't be hard to lose, but I'm still pretty happy with 2 kg in 4 days.

Going camping this weekend with a mate so beers will be back and exercise gone. Will still try to watch what I eat though, so hopefully I don't put it back on.


----------



## Diesel80 (6/12/13)

Chipped away a little more since Wednesday. For the official weigh in.
Started 102.x
93 even now.
In search of sub 90.

Onward and downward!
Cheers,
D80


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/13)

Dave70 said:


> Not surprisingly, very much so.
> 
> *A British and Irish inquiry into BSE concluded the epizootic was caused by cattle, which are normally herbivores, being fed the remains of other cattle in the form of meat and bone meal*
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovine_spongiform_encephalopathy*


Mate of mine is a vet at Forster, funny but we were discussing it last night as we are both Poms and miss the British Cheeses and the real oxo cubes that they stopped importing during the BSE crisis (check the label, OXO doesn't have any meat in it any more).
He said that BSE probably came from Scrapies, a sheep disease and they were incorporating sheep brains and spinal columns into the cattle pellets. Nice.

I'm grass fed all the way now, luckily in the Manning Valley every spare paddock seems to be full of cattle so I buy local and get grass fed.
NZ Westgold butter is grass fed, as is Woolies own brand if you can find it in the Westgold shaped block. If it's in the regular Aussie shape block it's probably not.
Quite apart from BSE that's really no danger nowadays, grass fed butter has an excellent Omega 3 / 6 ratio, almost as good as fish oil.




Now, back on topic;

My right knee siezed up a few days ago (bursitis / tendonitis) and I've been on high doses of Prednisone and have bloated out about 3k. I also have to have a fairly substantial meal or snack with each dose to prevent my stomach dropping out through my botty. And of course my exercise regime is up the shyte.

So I'll skip the weigh in this week, hopefully back on track next week.


----------



## OzPaleAle (6/12/13)

I knew i'd been avoiding those scales for a reason..... 104.5kg


----------



## Bribie G (6/12/13)

rheffera said:


> Fellas...what's your secret to gaining weight? (not sarcastic, being serious.) I drink a fair bit and naturally eat crap whilst doing so, yet im still 60kg on 6'0 frame. That's nearly underweight...
> 
> TELL ME YOUR SECRETS YOU FAT BASTARDS


I had a six foot skinny mate in Brisbane who just couldn't put on weight, we were both Rothmans Reps (non smokers actually) and when we went on a joint trip out to the country for a few days his eating regime was astounding:

2 full English breakfasts
2 counter meals at pub for lunch
He always stayed at Kilcoy on his run because he could get two Yowie Burgers and a family sized portion of chips to be washed down with 2L of Coke.
He had developed the knack of steering with his knees so he could eat bowls of noodles while driving.


----------



## wbosher (6/12/13)

Bribie G said:


> I had a six foot skinny mate in Brisbane who just couldn't put on weight, we were both Rothmans Reps (non smokers actually) and when we went on a joint trip out to the country for a few days his eating regime was astounding:
> 
> 2 full English breakfasts
> 2 counter meals at pub for lunch
> ...


That sounds a bit like me until about a decade ago. I was skinny as a rake, use to munch on chippies, chocolate, KFC, pies, you name it, I ate it. Also, I was a lazy bastard who did basically no exercise at all (although I was a panelbeater at the time so was a fairly physical job) and drank a shitload of piss. For dinner I would eat massive meals. One example is when I'd have steak, I'd have two huge pieces of steak and a few fried eggs on one plate, an a separate plate for my chips because I couldn't fit it all one one plate, every meal was like this!......then I hit 35.....

Now I eat a LOT less, drink a couple of beers a night, walk every lunch time. Still skinny as a rake, but a six months pregnant rake. :lol:


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (6/12/13)

Was 114kg (6-2) in mid-January this year when I had a Doctor's checkup. Apart from borderline hypertension (which I'd had for years, always promised to fix it by losing weight) I was also informed that since my mum was now diabetic I had 'family history' for the first time which pushed me into a whole new risk category.

I have a 6 year old and a 3 year old and finally got scared enough about seeing them grow up to do something.

My wife and I did the Dukan diet and I was down to 92kg by mid-May. Easily the lightest I'd been since my mid-20s when I was playing rugby, footy and cricket (42 now). I've ridden my pushie to work almost every day I've worked this year, it's a 25km round trip and I've clocked up over 4400km doing that. The ride has gotten so much easier since dropping the kgs.

Unfortunately this year I've also started to get serious about homebrew again, so I'm back up to 95kg now and about to enter my most troubling time of year with three work Xmas parties coming up and all the rest. It's going to be a lifelong battle I think.


----------



## spog (6/12/13)

I checked my weight on the flash digital scales in the chemist shop.
Came in at 88 kg,thought I would do an experiment to get a proper reading.
So I removed my clothes,had a root,then a shit
Lost 1.2 kg,
But gone done for public nudity,rape and shitting in public

Next time I'll do it at home..
I


----------



## argon (6/12/13)

For anyone interested in Exercise data logging, I made an AHB Strava club.

Found here;
http://www.strava.co...ussieHomeBrewer

Everyone welcome to join.


----------



## joshuahardie (6/12/13)

this link should work better

http://www.strava.com/clubs/AussieHomeBrewer

so you guys roadies, or MTB. I am guessing road, with the amount of ks you guys have logged.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/13)

and do you shave your legs?


----------



## joshuahardie (6/12/13)

Well this just got awkward


----------



## bradsbrew (6/12/13)

Guys Argon provided a link to a bike riding group/app, whichever fits into this topic. Please do not lead this thread astray with your opinions on bike riders, move it to the off topic and play nice.

Cheers


----------



## brewdrew (6/12/13)

Hey guys,
Check out this app/website 
Myfitnesspal.com
It is a calorie tracking tool, with a good database of foods. I used it and was surprised at how much I over ate and under estimated food volumes. I used a scale to weigh everything for a month to get a good feel for servings and how much to eat. 

Sadly beer has calories, the good news is that you can include it in your diet/calorie budget. But you need to track it to know how much. 
For example, a LC IPA has 156 calories (in the database). So if you ate nothing all day you could drink 13 beers and be under budget. 


Exercising is an option. But diet is far more effective. A 75kg man would have to run 12km at 10km/hr to burn off a 6 pack off LC IPA. That is pretty much why I run. To drink the beer.


----------



## donburke (7/12/13)

guys there seems to be a bit of finger pointing at the beer, and whilst excessive beer consumption can increase your stomach bones, its also the binge eating that goes on during the time of inebriation that contributes to packing on the fat

there is plenty to show that moderate alcohol consumption is better than abstinence, so sensible drinking is key here

i'll say what everyone already knows, moderation in everything, eat fresh healthy food, drink fresh healthy beer but not to excess and live an active life

read some bodybuilding articles, yes they will tell you that increasing lean muscle helps increase metabolism, but they also know how to feed and maniplate their bodies with bulking and cutting diets, in particular controlling their insulin levels through diet to achieve it. it will be hard to lose weight whilst you have high levels of insulin in your blood.

leave one meal a week a binge meal if dieting, have no limits, its good for keeping sanity and also shocks the system to help avoid your body shutting down its metabolism, if its a high carb binge, then work out before the meal

dont skip meals and dont ever leave home without having eaten breakfast (a former mr universe kept telling me this and kept on stressing how important this is)


----------



## edschache (7/12/13)

donburke said:


> dont ever leave home without having eaten breakfast


Working in an office makes this one a bit easier. I keep a stash of breakfast options at work and it's part of my daily routine. It's not exactly not leaving home without eating in my case but I don't let it get to 8am without breakfast in me.



brewdrew said:


> Exercising is an option. But diet is far more effective. A 75kg man would have to run 12km at 10km/hr to burn off a 6 pack off LC IPA. That is pretty much why I run. To drink the beer.



Yeah but who wants to do things the easy way, we could all just buy beer  For me personally I'd rather run the 12k than miss out on food/drink that I want.

Thanks for the link though, even if you're not going to reduce the amount you take in through diet it's still a good idea to know what you're taking in so you can match it with exercise.




Snow said:


> Exercise wise, I swapped the long runs for very short bursts of high intensity interval training (3 x 30 secs each on a rowing machine and stationary bike - yes literally only 3 mins of exercise with 1 min break in between bursts) twice a week, with a bit of core strength to fix my back and a few free-weights for bone density. Still ride to work about 3-4 days a week.


Interestingly there is mention on this in the latest "Ride On" magazine, a cycling mag that comes out once a quarter. I haven't had a chance to read it properly yet just gave it a quick skim yesterday. I've been doing both long slow workouts and high intensity bursts which is working well for me. I find that Strava helps with the bursts as you see segments where you want to beat your mates.

As an aside the "Ride On" mag gets sent out to all members of bicycle Queensland as part of their membership. They provide insurance (not sure on the details but I think it's 3rd party insurance for cycling accidents), organise group events and push for improved conditions for cyclists. Well worth being a member IMHO. http://www.bq.org.au/


----------



## shaunous (7/12/13)

I'm not an exerciser, I'd rather watch my energy intake and stay well under the average daily recommended. Probably ok if you work in an office on your arse all day, last thing ya wanna do as a tradie on your feet all day is run around the street when you finish work, unless your the new style metro tradie .

Even If you do work in an office, biking or walking home serves a purpose, I've tried but I cannot just run around or ride around for the sake of exercising, or head to a gym, shits me to tears, tried the gym and found I was cheating myself just to get the hell outa there. Making yourself walk or ride to and from work, hit stairs, park up the furtherest end of the shopping centre car park. Forcing yourself to work harder to do the normal things, then actual exercising my be more tolerant once the weight starts dropping.


----------



## edschache (7/12/13)

shaunous said:


> I'm not an exerciser, I'd rather watch my energy intake and stay well under the average daily recommended. Probably ok if you work in an office on your arse all day, last thing ya wanna do as a tradie on your feet all day is run around the street when you finish work, unless your the new style metro tradie .


If you're a tradie then you're probably already doing heaps of exercise. You could always take Snow's advice of doing bursts of 100% effort. Need a batch of concrete? Don't worry about the mixer, grab a barrow and a shovel and mix it as fast as you can. For laughs you could always bet the new apprentice that you can mix a load faster than he can 

Surely if you're watching your energy intake and not having a pie for smoko then you are one of those "new style metro tradie"s.


----------



## shaunous (7/12/13)

edschache said:


> If you're a tradie then you're probably already doing heaps of exercise. You could always take Snow's advice of doing bursts of 100% effort. Need a batch of concrete? Don't worry about the mixer, grab a barrow and a shovel and mix it as fast as you can. For laughs you could always bet the new apprentice that you can mix a load faster than he can
> 
> Surely if you're watching your energy intake and not having a pie for smoko then you are one of those "new style metro tradie"s.


Haha, I don't part my fringe that covers my eyes. And I wear black on black, night bright greens, pinks and yellows, just a man staying away from meat pies, most days....


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/13)

edschache said:


> Need a batch of concrete? Don't worry about the mixer, grab a barrow and a shovel and mix it as fast as you can. For laughs you could always bet the new apprentice that you can mix a load faster than he can


Not a very good way of mixing concrete, it really needs to spend time being turned to allow the chemical reaction to take place for both slump and MPA. But yeah you could have a shovelling comp or get the blend dropped a distance from the site.

I am a tradie that now works in an office most days.


----------



## manticle (7/12/13)

Team sport is another option for exercise. Doesn't have to be unmanly/sensitive gym stuff - you can maintain your macho image with footy (of whichever preferred kind).

Also has social benefits.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/13)

manticle said:


> Team sport is another option for exercise. Doesn't have to be unmanly/sensitive gym stuff - you can maintain your macho image with footy (of whichever preferred kind).
> 
> Also has social benefits.


Your right Manticle, I have got back into indoor cricket and found the short bursts whilst batting are probably harder than doing an hour on the treadmill.

This thread has shown me that the way I was using the treadmill was in the wrong format.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/12/13)

I used to enjoy touch footy every week. At the end of the game I felt stuffed but at the same time felt great. Exercise helps both the mind and body.


----------



## shaunous (7/12/13)

Was thinking bout playing rugby again this season, but likely I won't be able to run for a long time after the accident. I was an every game spectator last season instead of playing, if you want to lose weight, do not join a 3rd grade union team, you drink booze then you can sweat out.

Soccer good for exercise, many formats of the game getting around now, even in our little country town there is normal league, over 30's, oldies, 7 a side, mixed gender and then indoor soccer/futsal, so you should be pretty well catered for.


----------



## manticle (7/12/13)

Futsal is what I play (keeper) and it definitely is a game that makes you fit, keeps you fit or makes you want to be fit.
Short, sharp bursts of intense, reactive exercise.

I play with a fellow brewer who weighed maybe 120kg when we first started kicking around. Between futsal, weight training and watching diet, he's lost well over 30 kg since we started (in our 4th season, 2 seasons per year) and is continuing with his regime and subsequent loss. Awesome to see the difference in physicality and psychology.

The weight sheds when you are bigger quite easily - when you reduce a bit , the results are less visible but the benefits are beyond measure so don't stop if you get from 120 to 90 in 6 weeks, then take 6 more weeks to drop to 87.


----------



## shaunous (7/12/13)

Yeh I love anything to do with soccer, but I'm biased with that sport .


----------



## davo4772 (7/12/13)

The fasting or 5.2 diet is working for me. Eat what you normally eat for 5 days (without going overboard) and on fasting days restrict yoursef to 600 calories. No beer on those days of course.

Fasting appears to have some health benefits which is why I do it, the weight loss is a bonus.

Makes sense. We never evolved eating how we do. Regular meals 7 days a week. Was more like eat well for a day, go without for a day or two.

The Medical Journalist Michael Mosley did a documentary on fasting which is very interesting. He did another one on exercise which is worth a look as well.

Here is the link to the original doco,

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvdbtt_eat-fast-live-longer-hd_shortfilms


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/13)

This topic has been pinned. The health and well being of members is important and this thread has shown that exact thing.


----------



## shaunous (8/12/13)

david72 said:


> The fasting or 5.2 diet is working for me. Eat what you normally eat for 5 days (without going overboard) and on fasting days restrict yoursef to 600 calories. No beer on those days of course.
> 
> Fasting appears to have some health benefits which is why I do it, the weight loss is a bonus.
> 
> ...


Mates finances brother designed and runs some thing in Melbourne close to that, and I've seen in Doco's about starving the body for a day and it has proven to assist in health and longer living. His thing is a bit fancy, Himalayan Salts and grass shots, but asides from that bullshit every Tuesday is a fast day, but you have a blowout day so you don't go insane and eat normal low portion healthy meals the other 5. 
I'd have to be real occupied and busy to not eat for an entire day like his thing, but if you actually look at the high protein low carb foods you can stick to real low calorie days. Boiled eggs, turkey, chicken, red meat.

One thing forgot.

Drink shitloads of water, if your not thirsty, scull water, if you are thirsty scull water, keep drinking drinking water, aids in digestion and keeps the belly full.

Just incase some don't know, you DONT actually lose weight by crapping it out in the toilet, weight is burnt and lost via breathing, confused me when I was losing a kilo every 2 days and not going to the toilet, then done some research and I was using way more energy then putting in and breathing the burnt energy out (but that was wading through mud in PNG for 12hrs a day 6+weeks at a time.) scares you at first when your only going to the toilet once a fortnight though.


----------



## Snow (9/12/13)

brewdrew said:


> Sadly beer has calories, the good news is that you can include it in your diet/calorie budget. But you need to track it to know how much.
> For example, a LC IPA has 156 calories (in the database). So if you ate nothing all day you could drink 13 beers and be under budget.
> 
> Exercising is an option. But diet is far more effective. A 75kg man would have to run 12km at 10km/hr to burn off a 6 pack off LC IPA. That is pretty much why I run. To drink the beer.


That's an interesting comment about running off the calories, but I read there was research that indicates that not all the calories in beer (particularly from ethanol) are able to be assimilated by the human body. This means that yes, beer has calories, but not all of them make you fat. So reading just the calorie count can be misleading. There is a recent article on this stuff here: http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/new-book-claims-that-nightly-glass-of-wine-wont-go-straight-to-the-hips/story-fneuzkvr-1226768698384

Cheers - Snow


----------



## edschache (9/12/13)

Yeah, anyone who's been to Tipplers Tap knows it's not the beer that makes you fat it's those damn pork sliders that come with the beers 

The Strava group has hit 10 people already so there's obviously a few of us keen on it. Maybe the next Brisbane AHB pub crawl will be more of a pub sprint, one drink at each venue, run between venues, first one to The Scratch gets free beer courtesy of the runners up. Maybe whenever the winner needs a beer it's the last person that walked in the door. The last person to finish has to see the night out until closing. Fairly similar idea to "pub golf" a memorable past time from living in a small country town.

Also for anyone reading this who has a growler and a bike... http://www.pedalhappydesign.com/ph-gr-l001.html

Ed


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/13)

so the answer is to either drink red wine or spirits without a mixer, or brew very dry beers..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/12/13)

I like your thinking Liam


----------



## RobW (9/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> so the answer is to either drink red wine or spirits without a mixer, or brew very dry beers.


A standard glass of wine (red or white) has about 270 - 280 calories:

http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/06/03/1054406180833.html


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/12/13)

Good luck to everyone involved.

Mine doesnt sound like a weight issue - I am 70 and want to get down to about 63. I am only a little bloke with a fairly small fram - so even at 70 which by most standards isnt overwieght, the beer belly is an issue. I dont care about losing the weight, I just want to try lose the belly.

I have been watching this thread with interset - some of you guys are doing really well. Keep it up.

I took the liberty of compiling the following list. That way you can just cut and paste the updates as you go. I have only done starting weight and target - you guys can add you current weights.

Name Starting Weight Goal Current Weight
Acarey 105.8 95
bradsbrew 93 85
Diesel80 93 90
Rowy 120 115
BribieG 95 85
Beerness 101 90
pnorkle 112 90
meathead 99 89
Lodan 98 88
Mosto 123 90
Logman 130 105
Tidal Pete 75 72
Shaunos 107 93
GrumpyPaul 70 63

edited: cant get formating to put number in colmuns....


----------



## wbosher (9/12/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Mine doesnt sound like a weight issue - I am 70 and want to get down to about 63.


You don't need a weight loss program...you need a time machine. 

But in all seriousness, you sound very similar to me. I've got the pregnant looking belly and only weigh about 73kg, would like to be about 63.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/13)

RobW said:


> A standard glass of wine (red or white) has about 270 - 280 calories:
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/06/03/1054406180833.html


did you read Snow's article? It says that the energy (calories) from alcohol itself does not contribute to weight gain, only the residual carbohydrates (sugars). So unmixed spirits & red wine would be best, white wine & beer worse.. since beer as a glycemic index of 119.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/12/13)

2 months ago I was 77 - I had to get it down a bit to fit into my suit. The son and daughter both had weddings 3 weeks apart.

Now I just have to keep it off and drop a few more kilos.


----------



## RobW (9/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> did you read Snow's article? It says that the energy (calories) from alcohol itself does not contribute to weight gain, only the residual carbohydrates (sugars). So unmixed spirits & red wine would be best, white wine & beer worse.. since beer as a glycemic index of 119.


Yep, I did and they sort of allude to it in the Age story as well. However from what I've read there's a fair bit of contention about that theory.
There are plenty of sources to dispute it:

http://www.health.vic.gov.au/aod/alcohol/factsmyths.htm

http://www.drinkaware.co.uk/check-the-facts/health-effects-of-alcohol/appearance/calories-in-alcohol

Personally I reckon it's the inhibition-to-eating factor you need to watch as much as anything.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/13)

definitely. case in point - at 1:30am saturday I thought camembert cheese & vegemite was the perfect before-bed meal. If I hadn't been on the piss for 6 hours beforehand, I would have been asleep and not eating at all...


----------



## nu_brew (9/12/13)

It still seems from this article that beer has a very high GI making it worse for weight gain than say wine or spirits.


----------



## Diesel80 (9/12/13)

Grumpy I was at 102.5 as a start. But when I noticed the thread I was already down to 93 B-)

Good luck with the belly mate. That's what I am trying to lose in phase two.

Cheers
D80


----------



## shaunous (9/12/13)

Ya don't have to be a rocket scientist to work out sweet whites are worse for you than dry reds, and beers are worse than spirits on the rocks or at least with a diet/sugar free mixer.


----------



## brewdrew (9/12/13)

Snow said:


> That's an interesting comment about running off the calories, but I read there was research that indicates that not all the calories in beer (particularly from ethanol) are able to be assimilated by the human body. This means that yes, beer has calories, but not all of them make you fat. So reading just the calorie count can be misleading. There is a recent article on this stuff here: http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/new-book-claims-that-nightly-glass-of-wine-wont-go-straight-to-the-hips/story-fneuzkvr-1226768698384
> 
> Cheers - Snow


I don't really trust news.com.au. The article misrepresents Dr. Charles S. Lieber's 1991 study, summarised here http://www.nytimes.com/1992/02/04/health/why-the-body-may-waste-the-calories-from-alcohol.html by the NY Times and available here http://m.ajcn.nutrition.org/content/54/6/976.abstract 

The science of metabolising stuff is hard. Although, that study talks about 'chronic consumption' not causing weight gain. Normal drinking is going straight to your hips.


----------



## black_labb (9/12/13)

so the answer is to either drink red wine or spirits without a mixer, or brew very dry beers..


If your aim is to get as much alcohol in with minimum calories. I like to brew low alcohol high flavour beers that are as satisfying as full strength beers. Better for your waist, liver and brain chemistry. Wave the full strength beers for social things.


----------



## shaunous (9/12/13)

Just reading through all this. It really makes us sound like full blown alcoholics. Excuses to drink while still wanting to lose weight


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/13)

Hehe yeah. My red wine, straight spirits and dry beers comment was meant to be funny, considering it is a brewing forum..


----------



## shaunous (9/12/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Hehe yeah. My red wine, straight spirits and dry beers comment was meant to be funny, considering it is a brewing forum..


It's a true fact though


----------



## Bribie G (11/12/13)




----------



## wbosher (11/12/13)

OT - I wonder what would happen if you put some yeast in with that Coke and all that sugar? :lol:


----------



## manticle (11/12/13)

It would probably be destroyed like anything else that gets near coke (teeth, liver, concrete, relationships, etc)


----------



## wbosher (11/12/13)

I remember when I was a kid, we used to clean the rust and other crap off of our fishing hooks by soaking them in a bowl of Coke. Would clean them up as good as new...imagine what that shit does to your guts.


----------



## manticle (11/12/13)

Same as drinking undiluted starsan.


----------



## argon (11/12/13)

Off topic: Had an old XE fairmont as my first car. The battery terminals would occasionally get a bit of crud on it (copper sulfate IIRC) and wouldn't start. A splash of coke on the terminals and I was off again.

On topic: weighed in last night: 92.8kg
Revised Goal: 85kg


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/12/13)

Good to see you back here posting, argon.


----------



## RobW (11/12/13)

wbosher said:


> I remember when I was a kid, we used to clean the rust and other crap off of our fishing hooks by soaking them in a bowl of Coke. Would clean them up as good as new...imagine what that shit does to your guts.


Considering your stomach produces hydrochloric acid anyway I'd say not much - but all that sugar will certainly do some damage in other areas


----------



## edschache (11/12/13)

It's days like this where I question how motivated I am to get fit: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR663.loop.shtml#skip

It's a good job there's beer waiting at the other end like a carrot on a stick.

Ed


----------



## thebigwilk (11/12/13)

I went on a diet once, I swore off drinking home brew and eating heavy fatty foods and in fourteen days I lost.......two weeks!!!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/12/13)

Bragpost but I don't care. In the last 18 months I've lost 35kg. I tipped the scales at a ridiculous 150kg. I lost my love for life and just stopped doing much except working, eating and drinking. Just got to a point where I had enough and decided my girlfriend (who is still way out of my league) deserved better. Stopped eating shit, gave up smoking cold turkey and started exercising. Did the c25k program, then started gym work and Brazilian Ju-Jitsu. I've relaxed my lifestyle now and as such my weight loss has slowed but I'm in a good place and stay very active. 

If anyone is struggling and needs someone to talk to, send me a PM. I'm more than happy to talk about my experiences or listen to yours. 

It's funny how many people ask me how I did it. Everyone already knows. Unfortunately, there's no quick and easy secret.


----------



## pommiebloke (11/12/13)

Amen to that. Everyone wants a magic bullet but there is no easy answer. 

When people ask me how I lost over 30kg in 8 months I tell them the truth. Cycled 200km every week without fail, rain or shine.

Simple but not easy.


----------



## menoetes (11/12/13)

I'm late coming to this thread, I know but I recently dropped from 99kg to 78kg in 7 months.

Now I hate exercise and I smoke, it's not a healthy attitude or lifestyle I know but it's how I am, so I did this completely by diet alone. It was a good ol' American 'low/no carb diet'. I didn't go super strict but to break it down to the simplest terms; anything containing flour, sugar, potatoes and/or rice is the enemy. Cut them out completely and you'll start to lose weight.

It ain't easy, it chops your eating options by over 50% and you haven't had a carb craving until you have bolted across 6 lanes of moving traffic to get to an open Brumbies Bakery on the other side of the main road like I have. It's about willpower and replacing your carbs with protein, meat is your friend here. One of my favorite packed lunches for work is a simple lettuce, tomato, cucumber, olive and feta salad with kangaroo sausage chopped into it.

However I am NOT a dietitian but even I am aware that this is not a long term sustainable diet. But if you can keep it up for 6 months then you'll probably have your eating in check by the end of it. God knows I have. 

I should probably mention that for all my preaching about cutting out carbs, I never once considered cutting beer from my diet. It was my one exception to the rule. However I did resolve not to drink any booze except on the weekends. All in all, if I was going to have a diet blow-out (and they happen) I saved them for the weekends. One or two days out of seven isn't the end of the world. 

One final point, since I've dropped the weight I am more open to the idea of exercise and have taken up a once a week boxing class. It isn't much but it's a start and that's all we can ask for. It doesn't seem so bad now that I'm not lugging an extra 20kg about.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/12/13)

I would rather work my arse off than give up good carbs. Refined processed carbs aren't great, but things like potatoes, oats and brown rice are fantastic for you. I do try to limit my carb intake late at night. I dropped most of my weight in the first 6-9 months, then started working on dropping body fat percentage by gaining muscle which severely slows down the numbers on the scale, but you judge by the way your clothes fit and that was still improving. 

My fitness model friend at work would abuse me if I told her I was giving up carbs. I haven't researched it and you even acknowledged its not a sustainable diet, but is it even healthy to do for any amount of time?


----------



## manticle (12/12/13)

Even lettuce has carbohydrates. I find the idea of a no carb diet to be the bane of health and common sense. Less processed food, more fresh food is a better way of looking at it.


----------



## shaunous (12/12/13)

Yeh I pissed the no carb thing off pretty quickly, and took up the Kj or Calorie watching. Carbs don't really matter in weight loss alot, they just halt and store themselves, they'll still be lost if calorie watching, but take a longer time to drop out, like 3 days after eating, whereas your high protein foods will be lost not long after eating.

As I've said before, I don't like exercising one bit, Kj watching and team sports are much less hassle to push yourself to do, you don't need to argue with your brain about having to go run around with friends on a football pitch or basketball court like you do when your on a treadmill in a boring gym with MTV on a tv in the distance. 




pommiebloke said:


> Cycled 200km every week without fail, rain or shine. Simple but not easy.


Kudos to you, but fark that's some bike riding.


----------



## meathead (13/12/13)

It's Friday lads and you all know what that means

Name Starting Wt Current Wt Goal Wt
Acarey 105.8 95
bradsbrew 93 85
Diesel80 93 90
Rowy 120 115
BribieG 95 85
Beerness 101 90
pnorkle 112 90
meathead 99 98 89
Lodan 98 88
Mosto 123 90
Logman 130 105
Tidal Pete 75 72
Shaunos 107 93
GrumpyPaul 70 63


----------



## meathead (13/12/13)

Tried to put spaces in but it doesn't work


----------



## mosto (13/12/13)

Well, a combination of before and after work commitments, and illness, has meant not as many exercise sessions this week. However, watching the food intake and no beer since Sunday has seen me drop another 1.5 kg. Down to 120 from 123.5 in a bit under two weeks. On track to hit short term goal of under 120 by Xmas.


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

Only excuses for me to, but cant be helped this time of year for Xmas lunches and visitors already.

Starting 107.8
This Morning 106.4


----------



## acarey (13/12/13)

Well done guys. I've gained this week back up to 105.2. But I had a baby yesterday and the resulting 1000 beers last night might be skewing the numbers.

Edit: My wife actually had the baby


----------



## shaunous (13/12/13)

acarey said:


> Well done guys. I've gained this week back up to 105.2. But I had a baby yesterday and the resulting 1000 beers last night might be skewing the numbers. Edit: My wife actually had the baby


Big CONGRATS Buddy. Hope all went well and is well.

Shaun.


----------



## edschache (13/12/13)

Congrats acarey! That means your wife probably smashed you on the weight loss front this week 

No idea what I weigh atm, I was sick at the end of last week/start of this week so fairly quiet week. The good news is that has let my legs recover. As a result I just got 9th/23 on a 10% hill that's 400m long, not bad for a fat bloke on a mountain bike 

Now I'm planning which segments I'm going to have a go at on the way home.... like I said earlier - Strava is the easiest way to get addicted to exercise

p.s. Strava AHB club link for those that missed it: http://www.strava.com/clubs/AussieHomeBrewer


----------



## acarey (13/12/13)

It did and it is. Thanks mate


----------



## bradsbrew (13/12/13)

Congrats acarey.

I am off to buy some new scales today, the old ones are over ten years old and starting to head in the wrong direction. Or it could be that I havnt been exercising again.


----------



## acarey (13/12/13)

Re scales: I got this and it's great. Expensive though.

http://www.withings.com/en/bodyanalyzer


----------



## Diesel80 (13/12/13)

Ok peeps,
Starting weight: 102.5 (14 Oct)
Current weight: 91.9 

Good result this week down 1.1 on last.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Mick Gramoit (13/12/13)

I actaully starting losing weight due to a biggest loser competition at work. Started at 112 (Quite Fat), and I am now a solid 95 (Little bit fat). The competition started 3 months ago and the final weigh in was yesterday, won a huge $400 dollars!


----------



## BeerNess (13/12/13)

Weight when this started: 101 
Now 99.8! 

Stoked to have hit my pre Christmas goal, now to get a bit more off before the Xmas gluttony begins!


----------



## manticle (13/12/13)

Great to see so many people taking their health seriously.

Best of luck to all of you. It will be worth it in so many ways.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/12/13)

We had a biggest loser at work based on body fat percentage. I thought it would give me extra motivation. It didn't. I just kept doing what I was doing, it made me realize I'm happy with my lifestyle changes and that I did it for myself. In the end though, it doesn't matter why you do it, it's getting healthy and happy that counts! Well done.


----------



## AJ80 (13/12/13)

Best of luck with this gents. 

At my heaviest I was 100kg (only 168 cm tall) and am now 72kg. Bloody hard work, but it is definitely worth it. FWIW I did the weight watchers things (points only, not meetings).


----------



## argon (13/12/13)

Weighed in this morning at 93.0kg

Off to the states in Monday for 3 weeks. With cheap IPA and American food at Christmas coupled with no exercise, I totally expect to be somewhere close to 100kg by the time I get back.

Then aim is to cut to mid 80s by March.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/12/13)

3 weeks of American good and beer over Christmas. I'd budget for 105kg if I was you


----------



## shaunous (15/12/13)

StalkingWilbur said:


> 3 weeks of American good and beer over Christmas. I'd budget for 105kg if I was you


Easily


----------



## Logman (15/12/13)

I'm off to a good start as we moved house and it was a real ordeal. Lot's of stuff to move and carry over a two week period, totally stuffed, can't believe how unfit I am :huh: . Stayed away from junk too so I'd say I've dropped 5 kg's. Also only had about 10 beers in the last month - threw in some Coopers Vintage and Stout for this arvo


----------



## chrisso81 (15/12/13)

Had a bit of a wake up call about 10 weeks ago when I thought I was having a heart attack, massive chest pain and shortness of breath and I'm only 32. Straight to hospital and a heap of tests later, turns out I'm just an incredibly unfit, lazy bastard, nothing wrong with my heart at all. Starting weight 110kg 9 weeks ago, 103kg now. I go to personal training twice a week, have improved my diet and only drink Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I walk the dogs for a minimum of 5-7km at least 3 times a week, and have tried to incorporate an interval training type approach where I run at least 1.5 -2k's of it in short 300m bursts. My cardio fitness is terrible but I have seen considerable improvement already. I hope to be under 100kg by New Years, I don't have a goal weight, I just want to build muscle and be strong, fit and healthy. Its been a massive turn around in attitude and lifestyle and I feel amazing already. If you're craving junk food, make it yourself. Homemade chicken parmas, burgers and pizzas are 10 times better for you than store bought shit and taste amazing. Kudos to everyone out there putting in the hard yards to improve their health and lifestyle.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/12/13)

That's awesome, Chrisso. 

My cardio was wrecked when I started. I did the c25k (couch to 5km) program. You can download an app and its like interval training where the running gets longer and the waking shorter every week. I'm serious when I say I couldn't finish the first day which was eight one minute jogs with three minute walks in between. Now I can run 9km straight and do a 2.4km in under 12 minutes. I highly recommend it!


----------



## mosto (20/12/13)

Looks like I'm first to weigh in today. Had a bad week re exercise. Started off a bit crook and lost motivation so haven't done any dedicated exercise sessions. Still watched the diet, although a did stray a little compared to previous weeks. I also so broke the no beer through the week rule last night after working in the heat most of the day, so indulged in 4 mid strengths. Given all that, I still lost 1kg and have hit my short term goal of being under 120kg by xmas. Started at 123.5kg, now 119kg. It would be at least 6 months and probably more like 12 since I've been under 120 so happy with how it's going.

Just one small tip, and I don't know if it helps much or not, but when I'm walking somewhere, I try to walk at pace. Fast enough to get your heart rate up and your puffing a bit when your finished. I work at a fairly large manufacturing facility in the admin office, and need to get around to various parts of the plant. Some may be a 5 minute walk, others may be 10 or 15, but I try to walk them at a decent clip. I figure if the heart rate gets up it must do some good.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/12/13)

Just jumped on the scales: 106kg. 
Not bad, considering I haven't been calorie counting or doing more than 2 quick jogs a week since last time I weighed myself in April (was 108kg).


----------



## wbosher (20/12/13)

I've managed to loose about 5cm from around my belly in the last few weeks...haven't lost _any _weight though. :huh:

All I'm doing is going for a brisk 30 minute walk in my lunch break, and using the stairs (I'm on the 9th floor) rather than the lift. Haven't really changed my diet or beer intake though, well maybe scaled the portion size down a touch but not much.

I'm actually quite surprised how much you can achieve by doing so little....


----------



## shaunous (20/12/13)

Shit house again for me, 105.1kg. Damn smoked venison, and lamb shoulder, then a massive pub meal lunch yesterday.

Tis not the season for weight loss.



wbosher said:


> I've managed to loose about 5cm from around my belly in the last few weeks...haven't lost _any _weight though. :huh:
> 
> All I'm doing is going for a brisk 30 minute walk in my lunch break, and using the stairs (I'm on the 9th floor) rather than the lift. Haven't really changed my diet or beer intake though, well maybe scaled the portion size down a touch but not much.
> 
> I'm actually quite surprised how much you can achieve by doing so little....


That'll happen, if your exercising and you rarely have before, you'll be growing muscle, which weighs more than fat. As you said, only way to tell is pinch ya gut or measure. Your still loosing weight, just won't notice on the scales.


----------



## meathead (20/12/13)

Starting weight 99
Current weight. 97.9
Goal weight 89

Lost 0.1 this week on holidays now so will get on the bike


----------



## acarey (20/12/13)

Weigh in
Starting weight 105.8
Last weigh in 105.2
Today 103.7
Goal 95


----------



## StalkingWilbur (20/12/13)

Won't join in with weigh ins because I'm so late to the game. Lost almost two kilos over the last two weeks while I was away at work, felt so good to be back in the gym. I'm not expecting to lose much more as I build muscle back up after breaking my ankle two months ago. Lost so much muscle in my legs and I've stepped up my weight training because I'm restricted in what I can do cardio wise and no weight training for legs.


----------



## Diesel80 (20/12/13)

Last weigh in
91.9
This
91.7
Steady as she goes. Might have to start exercising to increase loss now.

Cheers
D80


----------



## mosto (27/12/13)

Put .5 on this week, but thought it may have been more with xmas etc


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/12/13)

Jumped on the scales xmas morning....67.8kg yeah for me lowest for ages.

Jumped on the scales xmas night after lunch and dinner...69.8kg

Curious today after boxing day...70.2

Oh well....its xmas


----------



## Logman (28/12/13)

I don't think I'm losing weight ATM which is frustrating - doing work in the garden of our new place and it's ages since I've done this. I think my arms are getting bigger, done stuff like fill the ute with horse shit etc so maybe that's why. Sweat is just pissing out of me lol. Well I feel a lot better I guess, just need to press on -_-


----------



## Moad (1/1/14)

Great thread and efforts so far...

I know there is a lot of negative publicity about it but I highly recommend crossfit.

I went from doing an ironman triathlon in may to doing nothing for 4 months. Put on a few kegs. 

I started crossfit 4 months ago and while I haven't lost weight im the leanest, strongest and fittest I've ever been. 

As has been said before you need less energy in than out so if you want to eat/drink what you want then exercise hard. If you don't like exercise then reduce your calorie intake.

I think most people here will fall under the first category and crossfit will certainly burn energy.

How do you know someone does crossfit? All they talk about is crossfit...

Good luck to everyone on their fitness journey


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/1/14)

I think the more important thing is to find a high intensity form of exercise you really enjoy. That makes those hard days so much easier. I love going to the gym, but I've had plenty of CBF'd days. I've never felt that way about doing a Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu class.


----------



## acarey (3/1/14)

whoops. Had my first weigh in for a couple of weeks this morning. 108.7kg (last weigh in 104ish i think) Thats a bit of a bummer, although no unexpected. I have been smashing it since I've been on annual leave.

Back to the slightly fatter drawing board on tuesday once I'm back at work. Fucked If i'll ruin the rest of my holidays with no beer :chug:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/1/14)

I think if you don't weigh in at least 2% heavier after Christmas, you're not doing it right.


----------



## rotten (3/1/14)

I was fatish before AHB. I'm sure I'll be fatish after it too. Id be at 105 - 103 kg atm fwiw. Watch this space. I aim for 90 kg, not kegs, by the end of this year.


----------



## shaunous (3/1/14)

This Xmas mass eating won't stop. Just went to a dinner tonight with the missus's Grandparents, old Skool people. I ate 4 quails and their hearts and gizzards, then all the roast veges and pork + crackling on top.


----------



## manticle (3/1/14)

Quails are only really, really small.


----------



## mosto (4/1/14)

Weighed yesterday and had put on 0.5kg. Not unexpected, exercise out the window and diet out the window with Xmas, new year and my b'day chucked in as well. Back on the pattern this week.


----------



## meathead (4/1/14)

meathead said:


> Starting weight 99
> Current weight. 97.9
> Goal weight 89
> Lost 0.1 this week on holidays now so will get on the bike


Xmas and a week on the Gippsland Lakes behind me and up to 100.5
Could have been worse, probably just need to have a couple of big craps
Will get back to 97.9 by 13/1 and start again


----------



## Cube (4/1/14)

When thread started 94.7
This morning 91.9

Just running 4 K 3 days a week thus far and cycling up to a running track at 2 k each way.

I think I will keep this shit up.


----------



## shaunous (5/1/14)

manticle said:


> Quails are only really, really small.


That's why I ate 4


----------



## manticle (5/1/14)

Still only quarter of a small chicken and lean as a tall skinny drunk man next to a bar.


----------



## shaunous (6/1/14)

True, but I did eat a shitload of pork as well. I'll be getting a few of his quails and will cook myself, loved em.


----------



## Cube (8/1/14)

91.1 after a nice 3.5 K run this morning.

Funny thing is I am drinking the same amount, actually more because of honey whisky is so yummy, and eating the same which is likely average health wise. Just running and some bike riding.

Mind you I have always been able to get weight off by exercising but by god I can get it back on with out exercising.

I have in a few weeks over doubled my running to walking times with the app I am using. Now at 2.30 minutes running / 1 minute walking. Dosen't sound much 2.30 minutes running but it is over 3.5 K and I feel I can go to 3 minutes next run!

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/1/14)

Are you doing the c25k?


----------



## Cube (8/1/14)

I'm using easy5k. Same thing I believe. I just found this app first. Also use cycle tracker. That one has more info plus a nice gps map of your route. I run both at the same time. Once I do 5 k without the app I'll delete it and just use cycle tracker for all joking and cycling.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/1/14)

The c25k program, whichever app you choose to use, was a pivotal point in my journey to weight loss and fitness. When I started I couldn't finish week 1 day 1. Now I can run 2.4km in under 12 minutes, it jog on the treadmill for an hour straight. I really can not recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/1/14)

Moad said:


> Great thread and efforts so far...
> 
> I know there is a lot of negative publicity about it but I highly recommend crossfit.
> 
> ...


I'm a participant in the crossfit community and by far the most efficient way to train. With crossfit you need to want it. It's very addictive and I've gotten the best results since joining. Exact same weight just more toned. Every workout can be scaled and every work out is so different and involves the whole body.

A combo of crossfit and a paleo diet will see rapid improvement in health and quick weight loss. I wouldnt recommend going heavy though, just focus on technique and get that right first.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/1/14)

I really don't get crossfit. I love working out, but the whole format just doesn't make sense to me. I get my gym time in (6 days a week when I'm away at work, less when I'm home) and then get my aggressive, competitive fix by doing jujitsu/boxing/muay Thai. 

Like I said though, I really think finding something high intensity that you enjoy is the key to keeping up a fitness regime.


----------



## Conestoga (9/1/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I really don't get crossfit. I love working out, but the whole format just doesn't make sense to me. I get my gym time in (6 days a week when I'm away at work, less when I'm home) and then get my aggressive, competitive fix by doing jujitsu/boxing/muay Thai. Like I said though, I really think finding something high intensity that you enjoy is the key to keeping up a fitness regime.


I get crossfit, but it's definitely not for me. There are very few people I've met within that community that I could tolerate. Pushing to extreme levels is often a goal, rhabdomyolysis somehow becomes something to brag about, and what you get is a bunch of people locked in to striving for mediocrity in a plethora of fitness categories. Although, many CrossFitters have graduated to specializing in Olympic lifting. Lots of impressive folks learned through a CF affiliate, which is nice to see that something is coming of people outside of breaking themselves repeatedly.

You also have people like Kelley Starrett within that community, his teachings are invaluable.

One will hear stuff like "your workout is our warm up" bandied around, and mascots like Pukey the Clown are born. The narcissism is strong there, and I personally cannot stand it. As was mentioned somewhere else in this thread, there is no singular/cookie cutter way to achieve ones goals. CF tends to preach otherwise, and nothing comes close to backing up their lofty claims. 

Paleo, I don't even want to get started on Paleo .. there is too much zealotry under that umbrella. It works like anything else, but long term effects also should be looked into .. as many people regret long term adherence to it. Many of the gurus who write books on this like to cherry pick data, and spoon feed us information that was filtered through their own confirmation bias. Either that, or they are disingenuous, and just want to sell books. The evidence keeps piling up on how strict adherence to this diet for long durations is hugely stupid.

Any variation of a ketogenic diet is a more sane solution, as they have been studied for decades now, and will forever continue to be due to their need in the medical field.

I tend to gravitate to folks like Alan Aragon, Lyle McDonald and Martin Berkhan. Minus a few character flaws in the latter two, their information is reasonable and well applied to any formal lab study you will ever find. Not just the ones that support their claims. Berkhan can be a bit dogmatic at times, but the other two guys are straight shooters with no chance of ever selling out.


----------



## shaunous (9/1/14)

4am, long rant. Someone's drunk


----------



## Cube (9/1/14)

I totally understand how some people treat THEIR exercise and diet routine like a religion. That their routine is the one and only way and all others will go to a burny firey ouch ouch place.

I call religion complete bullshit.


----------



## Conestoga (9/1/14)

shaunous said:


> 4am, long rant. Someone's drunk


ha, it was noon where I'm from! I'm even wordier when I'm drunk.

Yeah, it was a bit of a rant. I gracefully walked away from the fitness industry some time ago, no regrets. Our bodies are awesome at keeping us round and weak, both physically and psychologically speaking. Marketers exploit this with doodads and magic pills. Also, business models for gyms are constructed around giving people what their "believies" want. Problem with that, most people are filled with so much misinformation, yet will seemingly fight to the death to hold onto poorly conveyed anecdotes learned from some "big dude who bench pressed trucks" they once knew at the gym. Or, they get indoctrinated by a CrossFit affiliate .. 

Ugh, it's extremely frustrating to educate people who think they know something when they do not. Globo gym caters to the mindset, and they thrive as a result.

I'm just so done with people, it's a losing battle. Perhaps one day I will get certifications to teach children, nip all of the b/s in the bud. That would be very fulfilling for me.

This article is a perfect example of what gyms have become ... wat?

http://elitedaily.com/sports/planet-fitness-cuts-squat-racks-facilities-quest-become-worst-gym/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=planet-fitness-cuts-squat-racks-facilities-quest-become-worst-gym

I have one of these in my neighborhood. The gym across the street that I trained at had to mimic their business model to compete. I left, built a gym in my spare room .. never looked back. My gf is also employed at Rodale Inc(Men's Health), so I get in their energy center for free as well. 

I used to have a blog, and it's amazing how many paleotards will come to troll in the comments section. Just got tired of fighting, I signed up to help people .. not shoo off people who hold myopic views.


----------



## Logman (10/1/14)

133 > 130 

Starting to make some progress. With all the mangoes about I've been on the smoothies with a bit of yoghurt, ice and water for lunch. Not drinking much beer either atm.


----------



## mosto (10/1/14)

Nice work Logman!

I've cleanded the diet up a bit since the Xmas binge, but still not back on the exercise trail. Disappointed to see I'm back up to 121kg this morning after getting to 119kg from 123.5kg fairly easily. Wake up call received, back on the exercise and stricter on the diet.


----------



## big78sam (10/1/14)

Hmmm. started at 101 and after a month at exactly 100. Probably not the best time of year to be doing the weight loss thing but hopefully now that we're back to routine (no more silly season lunches/dinners etc) it will drop off faster.


----------



## 1974Alby (10/1/14)

Well done to everyone who is taking some action,,,I have just read through this thread and found it inspiring as its coming from peers and I can relate to many of your stories. 

Im 6' 5" and dont know what I weigh, but I suspect its within a few kgs either side of 120. Ive always been solid and at my leanest and fittest was around 95 (early 20's, triathlons and surfclub)...Following that period I had a decade where I didnt exercise, and ate/drank what I wanted , but my weight stayed unchanged at around 107....then came my 30's and my first desk job...Im now 39 and my weight has steadily increased to my current size...I have a target weight of 107, as this is a weight which felt good for me...but I love beer and carbs and eating and drinking and dont really enjoy exercise....but I could eat a whole lot healther than I do and find ways to incorporate more exercise into my daily routine...walking, take the stairs etc. Can anyone recommend a set of scales?....I dont really trust them as with size 15 feet I usually find that a small shift in foot positon on the scale would result in a variating of 5+ kg on the display, hence I dont even own any scales. but Im keen to set some goals and need to be able to measure my performance if Im going to remain motivated to stick at it. Good luck and congratulations to all of you!


----------



## acarey (10/1/14)

I've been using the withings body analyser. Its pricey but syncs over wifi to your account for easy tracking and integration with other fitness apps along with measureing BMI and body fat%. I have size 13 feet and its no issue.

If that isnt your cup of tea, the scales at the gym are always good. I've found picking a weigh in day once a week gives you something to work towards rather than weighing in each day which for me became counter productive. If the scales are at they gym, its also a good motivation to actually get out of bed and attend.

edit: more words


----------



## Cube (13/1/14)

Runtastic Pro has gone free today for those logging runs etc. 

https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/runtastic-pro-gps-running/id366626332?mt=8


Usually about $6. No affiliation just FYI.


----------



## argon (13/1/14)

Left for the states on the 16th Dec weighing in at 92.7kg. Weighed in this morning and 93.4kg.

I've got to be honest, I'm disappointed in myself I didn't put on more weight through over eating and copious drinking... which did happen.

It's got me questioning my regular diet.

At least it should be a little easier to get down to 85 or so.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just jumped on the scales: 106kg.
> Not bad, considering I haven't been calorie counting or doing more than 2 quick jogs a week since last time I weighed myself in April (was 108kg).



Now 111kg  Cause: 3 weeks of living every day like a Saturday. Back on the wagon!


----------



## lukiferj (14/1/14)

Ha ha. My summer of pork and beer is over. Back to reality.


----------



## wbosher (14/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Cause: 3 weeks of living every day like a Saturday. Back on the wagon!


Second that!


----------



## shaunous (14/1/14)

I can't seem to shake these social occasions. I pretty much have to write of all January also


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/1/14)

Same. I've been wanting to start again and find myself being one of the people that are usually full of shit saying "tomorrow I will start!" 

I know I have one more big event coming up (a stay at Rottnest for a friends birthday) where eating healthily and not drinking to excess just isn't going to be an option, however, today I will start and just make an exception for those few days. No more delaying!


----------



## shaunous (14/1/14)

I've started eating healthy again, but being a home brewer apparently means it's ok for the 'drop in and have a few', that doesn't help much. And my arm is to rubbery to turn down a beer for a visitor.


----------



## Cube (14/1/14)

My thoughts are do not change what you are eating, unless it is a really really bad diet, or drinking - just exercise. If the fat does not come off start eliminating a beer or two a week and/or a pack of chips. There will be a balance where it will start to come off and then you have found your diet/drinking/exercise balance.

I have found when I get up at 0600 for a run and out the door by 0615, I am up the road a bit and it's too late to turn back before I fully wake up


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/1/14)

I think a lot of people need to drastically change their diet. I know I did. Even my bad days are better than a regular day compared to 18months ago. It should be the opposite actually, you should be able to drop the weight by eating clean and not even exercising, if weight loss if your only goal. Exercising obviously makes you healthier and I'd rather work my arse off and be able to eat and drink tasty stuff rather than adhering to an ultra clean diet. 

Not that this is a tactic I would recommend, but if I know I'm going to be lacking motivation in the morning I mix up a shaker of preworkout and put it next to my bed. As soon as my alarm goes off I drink the preworkout without even thinking and then there's no turning back, I'm getting up wether I like it or not.


----------



## lukiferj (14/1/14)

I completely agree with this. My diet was/is the worst thing for me. Didn't matter if I was exercising up to 2 hours a day. I just couldn't lose weight. Stopped eating badly, dropped my exercise back to 30-45mins a day and the weight fell off. I try and eat a low salt diet (under 1000 mgs a day) and find it's impossible to eat badly this way. Lots of fresh vegetables and fruit and small servings of lean meat. It goes agains everything I love and believe in but it works. People at work give me shit about it all the time but I'd rather have a boring (to some) diet and live a bit longer.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/1/14)

I think that's where the moderation of diet/exercise cube mention comes in. Some people eat relatively healthy but are completely sedentary. I think most people can maintain a healthy weight this way, some can't though. That's where exercise becomes the crucial factor.

People like myself that have a really bad diet to begin with aren't going to make progress even they exercise like a beast. 

It's all about finding a exercise:diet ratio that you can find the most enjoyment from while still achieving the goals you want.


----------



## Cube (15/1/14)

90.4 after a 3.6 K run this morning. Nice.


----------



## Asha05 (15/1/14)

I started my new year of well. Started at 115kg down to 112kg in 2 weeks. For the first month staying away from carbs & sugar. Drinking lots of water & lean meats all day and veg for dinner. Haven't had a beer for 2 weeks either.
So far so good. Goal weight is under 100kg. Haven't been in that territiry since i was 16.


----------



## Asha05 (20/1/14)

Asha05 said:


> I started my new year of well. Started at 115kg down to 112kg in 2 weeks. For the first month staying away from carbs & sugar. Drinking lots of water & lean meats all day and veg for dinner. Haven't had a beer for 2 weeks either.
> So far so good. Goal weight is under 100kg. Haven't been in that territiry since i was 16.


Another kg down this week. Hoping to get under 110kg by next monday. Hanging for a beer though!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just jumped on the scales: 106kg.





Liam_snorkel said:


> Now 111kg  Cause: 3 weeks of living every day like a Saturday. Back on the wagon!


109kg. two more weeks & hopefully I will have shaken off the xmas cheer.


----------



## Cube (21/1/14)

Holy shit after 6.5 k bike ride this morning under 90 kg. Haven't been here since a few years ago when I got that god awful worm thingee through some water supply and I had the shits and vomits for 2 Weeks solid.

I'm enjoying the bike rides around the boat yards, waterways and running is getting easier. Half way through the easy 5 k app which is a 8 week programme. 

You just have to love big fat kangaroo steaks for tea. Juicy, yummy and lean. Been having it 4 nights week.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/1/14)

121kg (well on the scales in the gym which weigh heavy and with gym gear on) 

So disappointing considering I was down to 115 on the same scales before I broke my ankle wakeboarding and Christmas festivities. 

I'll get back there. I have the right attitude and not getting down about it, it just really sucks having such a big set back. 

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Diesel80 (21/1/14)

Good to see this thread still churning along. Latest results for me 90.5. Started at 102.5. Nearly at the sub 90 goal.

Have plateau big time on the losses each week. Latest kilo took 4 weigh ins to shift. Non exerciser here.

Should really dust off the spin bike...

Cheers, 
D80


----------



## shaunous (21/1/14)

Im back at work after my being hit by 2 cars as a pedestrian in a hit and run 6 months ago, and have started properly on the eating right thing.

Holy crap yesterday and today were/are hard, my stomach is screaming at me for food. Im just doing calorie watching, will weigh myself friday morning for updates. im sticking to less than 1500cals a day (yesterday about 1000cals), person my size and job type should be loosing weight anything under about 2000cals/day W/O exercise.

Mates on some 5 & 2 diet its called, his shredding weight, but its a bit fancy for me to keep up with.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/1/14)

1000cal isn't enough. It's actually going to prohibit you from losing weight.


----------



## shaunous (21/1/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> 1000cal isn't enough. It's actually going to prohibit you from losing weight.


It'll let me shrink my stomach for the first coupla days after sitting around bulk eating and drinking for the past 2-3 months and then make it easier. Done the same thing when i lost weight about 3 years ago. then i start eating 'normally' again after the first coupla weeks of shredding weight.

That 5 and 2 diet you apparently have 2 days of less than 200cals, i think anyway.


----------



## lukiferj (21/1/14)

Already dropped 2 kgs just from cutting back on weekday beers and takeaway. Back to salad lunches and gym. Feeling heaps better already.


----------



## Logman (21/1/14)

I'm going really well, am doing 4-6 hours manual work per day and that was nothing previously other than a morning walk - demolishing a whole floor of my house. I'd say I've lost 5 kg's but my gut is getting smaller. Only having about a 6 pack per week, still haven't got the brewery set up yet at the new house and won't until renovations are done, good time to have a quiet streak on the beers.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/1/14)

shaunous said:


> It'll let me shrink my stomach for the first coupla days after sitting around bulk eating and drinking for the past 2-3 months and then make it easier. Done the same thing when i lost weight about 3 years ago. then i start eating 'normally' again after the first coupla weeks of shredding weight.
> 
> That 5 and 2 diet you apparently have 2 days of less than 200cals, i think anyway.



That's not the correct way to "shred" weight. My gym buddy is a fitness model and she doesn't even do that when she's days out from a competition. 

Even if you get results, do you want to be healthy or skinny-fat? Just because you weigh less doesn't mean that you're healthier.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/1/14)

the odd day here and there isn't going to cause you any harm if your regular diet is under control.

food for thought:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvdbtt_eat-fast-live-longer-hd_shortfilms


----------



## benno1973 (21/1/14)

Thanks for that link Liam. I watched that doco last year and was looking for it online. Michael Mosely has a website and book now based on the 5:2 diet (StalkingWilbur - it's fasting for 2 days a week where you eat 1/4 of your standard calorie intake, around 600cal, and eat normally the other 5). I've been doing it for a while, not to lose weight but more for the health benefits associated with it. Still exercise daily and eat healthy on my days off. Haven't felt this healthy in ages.


----------



## shaunous (21/1/14)

I've read and seen it for years now how 'starving' yourself triggers survival functions in your body and has proved over and over to help in longer living and health benefits. I don't listen or believe in the fad diets, just FYI stalkingwilbur.

I do not condone starving yourself that's for sure, but the last time I lost weight I went from eating way to much to eating absolute **** all for a few days, then eased out to eating a normal healthy binge drinking diet. Kinda like cold turkey off the booze or smokes I suppose. Shrinks the stomach much as throwing one of them balloons in would do and fills you up quicker. 

I can't see the difference in someone who eats normal and exercises a shitload to someone who eats very low calories/day and doesn't exercise one bit. It's still all energy in and energy out, as long as your getting all your needed nutrients, same same.


----------



## shaunous (21/1/14)

I haven't watched this, and maybe it's the same as the video or similar to the one you linked Liam, but this is about fasting. Mate emailed me it yesterday, haven't got around to watching it though.

*http://vimeo.com/m/54089463*


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/1/14)

yeah it's the same one by the looks of things. Michael Mosley - eat, fast, live longer.


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

Well after putting on more weight with all these social calls, i've gone backwards. But into it again now im back working.

Started 107
Credpt to 109.8
Now Today 107.7


----------



## meathead (24/1/14)

Starting. 99
Now. 97
Goal. 89
Loss. 2

I got back up to 100.5 over Xmas. I've had a week off the grog and it's made a huge difference. Apart from the calories that grog has, I'm drinking more water, and not looking for snacks at night. Will keep doing this short term (except oz day of course), with a long term goal of no grog mon to wed


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

119.5

Lost 4kg in a week and a half. Good to see some of that Christmas food and booze weight gone. Eating heaps of good healthy food, a few little naughties too and training hard!

I won't comment on the above mentioned diets, I have reservations about it, but who am I to argue with the way it makes you feel. If it works for you, do it.


----------



## lukiferj (24/1/14)

Woohoo! Back under 80kgs this week.


----------



## manticle (24/1/14)

> food for thought:
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvdbtt_eat-fast-live-longer-hd_shortfilms


Based on what happened to some mice and a study that showed 5:2 dieters lost approximately the same amount of weight over a six month period as some people on a different diet?

Haven't watched the video but fad dieting is a great business that plays on people's insecurities while doing nothing to help them in the long term. Intermittent fasting is nowhere near 'clinically proven" to do anything more than help lose weight in the short term - as will any restriction on overall calorie intake.

As a caveat, I'll add that whatever people choose to do shows the most important thing - a psychological committment to improving their health and that is always a good thing. Just be smart and be skeptical and examine/critique the evidence as you would with most other things. I don't believe there is particularly good evidence for 5:2 being more effective than good eating habits and good exercise habits (for which there is a lot of evidence).


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

Thanks for saying what I was thinking haha.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

Manticle, clinically proven no, long term controlled trials are needed for that. You should watch the video. Have you seen any of Michael Mosley's other stuff? Pain Pus & Poison was particularly good.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

From a SMH article about Michael Mosely. 

-------------
Exercise is the best way to lose weight
"Exercise is a bad form of weight loss," Mosley says, pointing to research on compensatory eating and relaxing, where "basically you're knackered, so you sit down" for the rest of the day.
The problem with people believing that exercise is a good way to lose weight is that they get disenchanted and stop doing it, he explains.
This doesn't mean we shouldn't exercise.
According to Mosley, the real benefits are the effect exercise has on insulin sensitivity and aerobic fitness. "Which means a longer and healthier life," he says.
--------------


This is the guy your listening to for advice on how to live a healthy life?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

What he said makes perfect sense, are you reading another language?


----------



## Bridges (24/1/14)

I read the 5:2 diet book and watched it courtesy of the mother in law. For me it seems a way of educating people about calories in and what they really need. In realizing you can function without bulk food it teaches you about correct portion sizes. After I looked at it I didn't figure the fast days were what helped you lose weight, but what you learned from fasting. Applied to the other days of the week.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

pretty much. 

It's quite simple. If you want to lose weight, _eat less food_.

A balanced diet and a moderate amount of exercise will keep you fit an healthy, but exercise alone is a ridiculous way to lose weight. See how long you have to jog for to burn off that side of chips, or the slightly larger portion of spaghetti bolognese (because it tastes oh so good).


----------



## Cube (24/1/14)

I find that after running, and I'm a ball of sweat and knackered, about an hour later I feel I want to go again. It's the opposite for me than that article states after exercise you are stuffed for the rest of the day, as it provides me with a zing in my step for the rest of the day. My last run was so good I miss the day off!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

Endorphins are good huh.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

It does? I get up at 2:45AM to do a workout before a 5:30AM start of a 12 hour shift. If you fuel your body correctly and don't over-train you won't exhaust yourself to the point he's suggesting. Have a kale or protein shake within half an hour of finishing exercise. Problem solved.


----------



## lukiferj (24/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> pretty much.
> 
> It's quite simple. If you want to lose weight, _eat less food_.
> 
> A balanced diet and a moderate amount of exercise will keep you fit an healthy, but exercise alone is a ridiculous way to lose weight. See how long you have to jog for to burn off that side of chips, or the slightly larger portion of spaghetti bolognese (because it tastes oh so good).


This.

If you don't eat right, you will find it hard to lose weight and keep it off. It's not a diet, it's a lifestyle. Exercise might make you fit, but not necessarily healthy.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

Yeah, but eat healthy and exercise and you'll get fit and lose weight. It's really not complicated.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

But all I'm reading is calorie counting. That's ridiculous. Wouldn't it be better to suggest a diet if that's what you're trying to promote?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

Is "balanced" not enough? I've suggested the CSIRO total wellbeing book/diet previously in this thread, it's a good resource for healthy recipes & appropriate calorie intake.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

We obviously have different definitions of balanced. 

I started my journey to get healthy at 150kg. Through healthy eating and exercise I got down to 115 I'll get back there soon enough without counting calories. That seems like a really boring, shitty life style to me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

what does?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

Counting calories and restricting myself to 600 calories for a couple of days. 

I'd rather be fit, healthy and strong. Not skinny fat.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

are we even talking about intermittent fasting any more? I wasn't. You got upset about a Michael Mosley quote regarding exercise being an inappropriate method for weight loss (note _weight loss_, not _overall health_).


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> It does? I get up at 2:45AM to do a workout before a 5:30AM start of a 12 hour shift. If you fuel your body correctly and don't over-train you won't exhaust yourself to the point he's suggesting. Have a kale or protein shake within half an hour of finishing exercise. Problem solved.


One reason not to exersize. Waking up in the pitch black over 2.5 hours before work.


Said it on the first page, i'll say it again.

Calorie in and Calorie Out / Energy In and Energy Out.

As long as your taking in less calories, or burning by exersize the excess your taking in over your recommended daily energy needs, you will loose weight, keeping in mind to get your recommended nutrients.
If your a lazy vegan or a steak slaughtering push bike 'person', do what works for you.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

Lets just agree to disagree. But I do have to say, I have come to love my 3am gym sessions. 

I didn't mean to attack anyone. But there's so much bullshit out there that gets sold to people who are in the position I was and it just doesn't help them. It's frustrating and some of the ideas are dangerous at best.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

cool. The idea that one can exercise their way to weight loss without properly addressing their diet (or by cutting out one thing or another from it) is also potentially dangerous. By the sound of it you've sorted out your diet and are exercising your way to fitness which is great. I don't think anyone was trying to tell you that you're doing the wrong thing.


----------



## Cube (24/1/14)

Thank god that's over. Now back on track. 

89.4 kg this morning.


----------



## manticle (24/1/14)

Of course you need to eat properly as well. Who suggested eating donuts and doing bicep curls was a smart way to weight loss?


----------



## Bridges (24/1/14)

Wow sorry I got involved in that... Mosely is just another way to educate people about portion control and healthy eating in my opinion. Same as csiro. 
Life is all about balance, it's amazing how many of you guy's seem to be saying the same thing in a slightly different way and getting stroppy about it. 
I love this thread by the way, it's generally very positive and I am a fan of hearing of your achievements, so keep em coming.


----------



## manticle (24/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Manticle, clinically proven no, long term controlled trials are needed for that.


I mentioned clinically proven due to the fact that claims have been made that 5:2 is 'clinically proven' - a claim based on the study i referred to earlier.

Anyway I should exit from this discussion. As I mentioned in the first place, being conscious of what you eat and your health is a great thing and people work out what works for them. Nothing wrong with approaching with an open but skeptical mind, especially when people are trying to sell you something.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

Nobody is trying to sell things. Watch the video. Check out Mosley's other stuff (not food related) it's good.


----------



## manticle (24/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Nobody is trying to sell things.


Except his books


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

You're being a cynic, not a skeptic.


----------



## manticle (24/1/14)

I am yes. The diet makes no sense to me beyond people end up eating less overall (already more than enough evidence to suggest that's a necessary part of weight loss).

However I'm suggesting others be skeptical at least (of any new fad diet, not just this one).

Eat less, eat better, exercise properly. It's a proven formula yet people hope time and time again that something will come along and make it easier. It won't. Meanwhile books, pills and shitty exercise machines all make someone else richer from your money.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

manticle said:


> Eat less, eat better, exercise properly. It's a proven formula yet people hope time and time again that something will come along and make it easier. It won't. Meanwhile books, pills and shitty exercise machines all make someone else richer from your money.


That is exactly what I have been saying. 
Cheers.


----------



## Cube (24/1/14)

Not being able to accept others point of view is never a good path to take. It shows one is either a prick or a religious idiot. No finger pointing, just a heads up and lets keep this thread semi nice, you bastards!


----------



## manticle (24/1/14)

Liam - I was responding purely to the 5:2 diet idea and the wider idea of the fad diet industry as opposed to your perspective.

Cube: I don't think the thread has been especially nasty - this stuff is on topic and worthy of discussion. People take differing points of view sometimes. So far the discussion has been very civil.


----------



## lukiferj (24/1/14)

Agree. Seems to be a hotly debated topic both here and in real life. Interesting to hear other views. Even if they are wrong


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> But all I'm reading is calorie counting. That's ridiculous. Wouldn't it be better to suggest a diet if that's what you're trying to promote?


I don't think your understanding Wilbs. Each person in this world needs a certain energy level to 'work' day to day. 

If I'm working as a diesel mechanic through the week doing a fair bit of moving and sweating I may need 8000kj to function, if I only eat 7000kj worth of energy in my food, I'm going to loose weight. If I do 8-12hrs of hard cattle work tomorrow and need 13000kj, and then sink half a carton of beers and a carton of bunny cans not including the food after a hard days work totalling 2000kj, even though I feel absolutely fuked I'm putting on weight cause I've drank/eaten more then I needed to energy sake.

Yes you are getting fit and muscles, but an IT guy don't need muscles, and a skinny farmers muscles will outlast your big gym muscles. If you play sport well yes, your doing it the right way.

You may look sexy with your shirt off, but I'm married so I don't need a 6pack 

The amount of weight you have lost coming from 150kgs, well kudos to you man, well done, you'd be feeling a million bucks.

Each to there own.


----------



## lukiferj (24/1/14)

I work in IT. And I need muscles. Just not at work.


----------



## acarey (24/1/14)

Counting calories is great. You don't have to do it for ever, just until you get a handle on how much energy is in what.

I had a mate that used to think KFC burgers were healthy because they had lettuce. Once he educated himself as to the actual energy values of what he was eating he was able to manage it and lose weight. Ignorance was one of his biggest problems


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

lukiferj said:


> I work in IT. And I need muscles. Just not at work.


Picking up chicks at SouthBank?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

I won't debate it anymore, I don't think it's right, but I should've stuck with my original post. Who am I to tell you it's wrong if you get the results you're after and it makes you feel better. 

The reason I got agitated by it is because I don't think it's necessary and I don't think it's the healthiest way to do it. Then to read that exercising isn't a good way to lose weight irked me because people that are over weight normally suffer from things like insulin resistance, a poor cardiovascular system, digestive problems and a myriad of other pains and problems from not having a properly functioning body. Most of these can be helped by eating healthy and excruciating (autocorrect: was meant to say exercising but excruciating fits at times haha) and most if caught early can be completely reversed. 

Asking someone to cut back to 600 calories a day, to me, seems a lot harder lifestyle to keep up rather than teaching someone about how to eat healthy and exercise. There's no way I could do that. I tried optifast. I lost 13kg then put 15kg back on. Optifast are super low calorie shakes that force the body to enter a state of Ketosis to burn the weight. The shakes have their place and at least are "nutritionally complete" with vitamins and minerals. The problem with these shakes is they don't teach you how to live a healthy lifestyle. Much the same as I don't understand how the 5:2 diet could. (Again, not attacking it just trying to eloquently put my point across now that I'm not being a sooky bitch).

I shouldn't have jumped in after I saw more comments about it. Just since my transformation I have had so many conversations about it and people always ask how I did it because nothing they try has worked. Only, they've never tried eating wholesome meals and exercising. I really don't think there's any secret, we all know what we can eat that's healthy. The only problem comes from the deceptive foods or when the only recipes you know that are healthy are boring or taste like shit. That's where some educating from a friend can help. I've been lucky to speak a dietician and my gym buddy who is a fitness model (keep your eyes out, she'll be on Chanel 7 soon on a piece on how strong is the new skinny!) and so I've got a grip on the deceptive foods and I know plenty of good recipes. I can't tell if who ever said they have a friend who thought KFC burgers were healthy is trolling or had retarded friends. We all know those foods aren't healthy!

I don't only go to the gym. I just do that because I'm on site. When I'm home I train BJJ, Muay Thai and boxing. Ride my bike. Go wakeboarding. Run around the lakes. Do anything. I'm a lot healthier than some of my friends who are 30kg lighter than me. I have more endurance and more functional strength. I never want to be a muscle bound meathead. But I think functional strength is important no matter who you are or what your chosen occupation is. 

If anyone is ever struggling with their weight loss journey and wants to talk, or wants some food or exercise ideas, please feel free to message me. I promise to be more open minded than I was earlier today!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (24/1/14)

So it seems I did end up debating it haha. Please read that as a discussion on the subject and not me assuming I'm right and know what's best for everyone.


----------



## lukiferj (24/1/14)

shaunous said:


> Picking up chicks at SouthBank?


 Ha! Nope. Happily married luckily. Aint no picking up chicks with these girlish arms


----------



## lukiferj (24/1/14)

StalkingWilbur - great post man. I don't actually think anyone was disagreeing with anyone today. Everyone agrees that both diet and exercise are important but that overall it is a lifestyle change rather than too much of either on their own. All good from here man. 

Congrats on the lifestyle change. Here's to more years and beers


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

Whoever says exercising isnt a good way to loose weight is a goose...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/14)

It isn't if you don't pay attention to how much of and what you eat.


----------



## shaunous (25/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> It isn't if you don't pay attention to how much of and what you eat.


Stop shit stirring Liam 

This is of coarse true yes, but one can exercise longer and harder to counter-act this problem.


----------



## shaunous (25/1/14)

shaunous said:


> Well after putting on more weight with all these social calls, i've gone backwards. But into it again now im back working.
> 
> Started 107
> Credpt to 109.8
> Now Today 107.7


Just walked passed the scales on a morning piss route.

107.2kg

Woot woot.
But in half an hour I'm putting a gigantic pork shoulder in my smoker for tonight, then Australia Day local horse races Sunday, we'll see what Monday brings.


----------



## donburke (25/1/14)

Well done to all here who are doing something positive for their health, keep it up guys.

I believe counting calories is important as what constitutes those calories. If your kidneys are up to it then eat a high protein diet. The body consumes a lot more energy metabolising protein than carbs or fats. Protein also helps preserve precious muscle which is always at risk if losing weight. Plus it tastes better than lettuce


----------



## acarey (25/1/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I can't tell if who ever said they have a friend who thought KFC burgers were healthy is trolling or had retarded friends.


Lol, retarded friends it is. I'm not trolling the thread I started.


----------



## shaunous (25/1/14)

donburke said:


> Well done to all here who are doing something positive for their health, keep it up guys.
> I believe counting calories is important as what constitutes those calories. If your kidneys are up to it then eat a high protein diet. The body consumes a lot more energy metabolising protein than carbs or fats. Protein also helps preserve precious muscle which is always at risk if losing weight. Plus it tastes better than lettuce


True that. I ate eggs and steaks and counted calories the first time I lost weight, amongst eating other healthy stuff of coarse, but eggs and steak were the filler. Than I had a heap of time of work were I couldn't be active, so to pass boredom I ate food, and here I am on the topic,


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/1/14)

I think what constitutes those calories is more important. If I eat an equal amount, calorie wise, of beer and nachos compared to steak and red wine, I know what's going to be better for me and not put the weight on. 

Ps. Yes I could eat a steak that big and drink that much red wine, I do it regularly hahah. 

Pps. Nachos are delicious, I haven't had them for a long time for obvious wanting to be healthy reasons, but now I'm craving them. Damn it. Post workout protein shake and porridge will have to suffice.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/14)

now I want nachos for breakfast too. Damn you!


----------



## lukiferj (25/1/14)

Bacon nachos!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/1/14)

http://www.homebrewchef.com/FourAleNachos.html

I think we just corrupted this thread hahah.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/14)

Inspired, I fried up some spring onion, garlic & capsicum, added leftover spicy taco mince, cracked a couple of eggs on top & popped it under the grill with a sprinkle of cheese. I call it Mexiceggs.


----------



## acarey (25/1/14)

What about 'eggsico'?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (25/1/14)

manticle said:


> Based on what happened to some mice and a study that showed 5:2 dieters lost approximately the same amount of weight over a six month period as some people on a different diet?
> 
> Haven't watched the video but fad dieting is a great business that plays on people's insecurities while doing nothing to help them in the long term. Intermittent fasting is nowhere near 'clinically proven" to do anything more than help lose weight in the short term - as will any restriction on overall calorie intake.
> 
> As a caveat, I'll add that whatever people choose to do shows the most important thing - a psychological committment to improving their health and that is always a good thing. Just be smart and be skeptical and examine/critique the evidence as you would with most other things. I don't believe there is particularly good evidence for 5:2 being more effective than good eating habits and good exercise habits (for which there is a lot of evidence).


What he explained in the video Manticle was he was looking for something that suited him, he said he didn't like exercise, he also said he couldn't do the 31/2 day fast and at the conclusion he said that it may not suit everybody but it was basically a diet without exercise which he wanted to avoid.


----------



## Cube (25/1/14)

Up at 0600, actually 0530 with heat on my back, and ran best 3.6 k yet. At pool swimming and relaxing. It's pretty good you know and it's not 0730 yet. Soon, bad add slow cook curry from scratch goes on.


----------



## benno1973 (25/1/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Inspired, I fried up some spring onion, garlic & capsicum, added leftover spicy taco mince, cracked a couple of eggs on top & popped it under the grill with a sprinkle of cheese. I call it Mexiceggs.


Damn you. I have left over chilli con carne in the fridge which I was planning on freezing for later use, but now...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/14)

do ittt. The "spicy taco mince" was actually just my old man's chilli con carne recipe.. nothing like black beans & chilli for breakfast. I think today might be windy.


----------



## Goose (25/1/14)

shaunous said:


> Whoever says exercising isnt a good way to loose weight is a goose...


being the resident goose here and finding this a very pertinent thread I thought might chime in a bit here.

There was a time many people thought I was a lucky bloke. For 50 years I could eat and drink and much of whatever I wanted, no change to weight. I had a reverse problem, In fact through my teens and 20's I felt weak and scrawny, 6 ft 2 inches, 65kg, and no amount of food would cause any form of weight gain. Only in my 30's did I realise that my body would respond to weight training and I could build some muscle, but it fell off as fast as it was put on when I stopped the weight training routine.

Until one day when I sat down I felt some discomfort around the gut area. Arrghh, yes, I was getting a godamn gut. :excl: Seemed to happen the day I hit the big 50, almost suddenly. Now, whatever I do, I can't seem to shift it and I still cant get used to the "expansion" when I sit down. Its not too bad visually, but I dread the thought of a belly on a skinny bloke, I feel very self conscious that I look as though I am smuggling turtles under the front of my shirt. 

I suppose this is part of the normal ageing process. When younger I obviously had a mega metabolism, which is now clearly slowing down and I know that I have to adjust my intake to compensate. I've since cut sugar out completely and try to reduce starches but nothing seems to reverse it. I can kick start my metabolism through exercise but I find that only increases my appetite. I have to find a balance somewhere  between eating the food I enjoy and the exercise I like to do.

I am not a fan of fad or crash diets as I know they are only temporary solutions. Damn hard to know what's specifically right for me just now.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/1/14)

I always eat after a workout. Normally a protein shake straight after while I'm still hot and sweaty and then a meal about 30 minutes later. I don't find it makes me want to eat more at all. Besides, if I'm hungry I just eat more salad or vegetable and problem solved!


----------



## Goose (25/1/14)

thinking of trying one of those ketogenic diets, ie LCHF.

They seem great for weight loss, but what bout people with high cholesterol issues (like me) as well ?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (25/1/14)

I'm not sure. You really need to speak to your doctor about that. I don't see why there would be a problem though, but I'm practically retarded. 

I don't recommend them. I put all the weight straight back on when I stopped because I didn't learn anything from it. Plus, you feel really bad for the first three day. Or days 2-4 or something, I can't remember. But it was horrible for three days and then you get used to it.


----------



## Logman (30/1/14)

Lost 1 kg in the last few days. I've demolished the whole bottom floor of our house in about 10 days (4 large rooms) so there has been a lot of sweating. Enjoying getting some fitness back. Easing back into a couple of beers each day after working 

Started 135
Now 128.5


----------



## jonnir (30/1/14)

Starting date 4 January

Weight 95.3
Current 88.6

4 meals and 3 protein shake a day
Lifting weights and don't be little bit of cardio (10 minutes max on the treadmill at a brisk walk)


----------



## meathead (31/1/14)

Started 99
Today 96.5
Goal 89


----------



## Asha05 (1/2/14)

10km walk with the wife and bub this morning. Down to 109kg now. 6kg down & counting!


----------



## BungBrew (1/2/14)

Well I've finally gotten off my butt and started cycling around 20kms 5 days a week and swapped my normal lunch for a low gi veg soup.

Started 105kg
Goal 90kg
Currently 103kg


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/2/14)

You'll smash it with that diet and exercise mate, good stuff


----------



## jonnir (14/2/14)

Its been a tough two weeks since last posting but weighed in this morning and wasn't to bad. 

Last update - 88.6
This morning - 86.8

Work and life have been hectic and have been eating as clean as possible so im quite pleased


----------



## Logman (14/2/14)

Another .5 off for me. Had a few extra beers this week 

135
128


----------



## Logman (28/2/14)

Hanging in there lads? I'm at 127, just bought a jackhammer though, should be a few KG's in that purchase :huh:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/2/14)

did a big turd this morning now I'm back to my pre-xmas weight of 106kg.


----------



## Cube (28/2/14)

Still at it. I had Mum and Dad staying with me for a week and a half so that means way too much food, two bottles of duty free Jim Beam honey for me, and beer, lots of it. I still stuck to my running regime but the kg's seemed to be stalled. I was up at 6am regardless of what the night before threw at me. Mum and Dad thought I was mental. I know the running was stopping an increase in weight and halting any onset of kgs! 

I'm under 88 now. One hell of a kg to get rid of, thanks Mum and Dad!

Tomorrow morning is somewhat significant for me as its the last day of my 5K running app. 8 weeks of fun to be honest. In the morning I have a 5K run. Then it's onto the next stage of 'improve 5K' part of the app.


----------



## Asha05 (2/3/14)

So im almost 2 months in to my healthy 2014. started at 115kg and the scales read 107.3kg this morning. Been walking 8kms everyday and then on the weekends do a 20km trail walk with the wife. And she is killing it also, 4 months after having a baby she is now 10kg lighter than when she fell pregnant and looking mighty fine! all good so far!


----------



## Cube (9/3/14)

87.6 this morning. I've dropped the 5k app and using another app for tracking only now. Just tracks and tells me every half Kilometer etc. I though I'd push myself this last week and I now run 2 k before a 1 minute break. I didn't think I could but the 5k app has really conditioned me. Currently doing 2 k's in 11 minutes 35 seconds. After a short walk break a couple of more k's in 1 kilometer sections. 4 kilometers every run now no real issue. Wrapped. 

I aim to be doing 4 k's in two runs in a week or three.


----------



## Logman (22/3/14)

Dropped two more kilo's  and into double figures...

Started 135, now 125.


----------



## Asha05 (23/3/14)

Down to 106.3kg. Lots of clothes starting to fit again. Also going to have a crack at Stampede in Melbourne in November.


----------



## Cube (23/3/14)

Nice Asha. It's great when cloths start feeling a size too big!


----------



## manticle (23/3/14)

Congrats to all those shedding the kgs - not just for the losses but for the lifestyle changes that led to it. The health benefits are manifold.


----------



## lukiferj (23/3/14)

Or mantifold


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/3/14)

I'm not really losing weight but definitely getting fitter. I currently run 5km twice a week, can do it in under 30 mins now . Not bad for a 106kg bloke.


----------



## lukiferj (23/3/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm not really losing weight but definitely getting fitter. I currently run 5km twice a week, can do it in under 30 mins now . Not bad for a 106kg bloke.


Awesome. Gotta get back on the train. Have fallen off over the last few weeks.


----------



## Cube (31/3/14)

Into the 86's now. Averaging 5 mins per K for first two K then late 5's for next two k's. Mostly run 4 K's or every third run 3K to mix the routine and scenery up. Best I've run with no break it 2.5 K. 

I'm finding motivation is not an issue getting up early every morning now even if not running that day. I guess my mind set has evolved.


----------



## mosto (31/3/14)

Been a fair while since I posted, so will give an update. I started before Xmas at 123.5kg. I'm now down to 115.5kg (goal 90kg). I'm in two notches on my belt and pulling out shirts that were too tight, that now fit well. I'm not exercising at this stage. I started drinking the wife's meal replacement shakes for breakfast and lunch with a couple of fruit snacks through the day. I was surprised that it kept my hunger satisfied. I've since stopped the shakes but keep to the same calorie intake and it seems to be working. It's definitely helped with portion control. If we went to Macca's, I'd smash a large Double Quarter Pounder meal no worries, now, I find even their wraps are a bit too big. I know the weight loss will slow, or stop, with just a diet change, so when that happens I'll get into an exercise routine.


----------



## Asha05 (31/3/14)

Another Kg down for me 105.3kg. Had a short term goal to reach 105kg or under by my wifes 30th on the 18th of April. So far it is looking good!


----------



## Asha05 (16/4/14)

I've done it. Cracked the 10kg mark for the year so far. Weighed in at 104.5kg this morning. Looking forward to seeing my weight in double digits!


----------



## Logman (18/4/14)

I've hit a bit of a plateau, been 125 for a few weeks, hopefully it will take off again, was hoping to get to 115....


----------



## matho (20/4/14)

It has been just over a year since I decided to lose weight and get fitter. I have lost 33kg and been holding steady for the last 6 months. My resting heart rate has gone from over 80 bpm to 52 bpm, lately I have been monitoring my heart rate when I exercise, out on the trails I have seen a maximum heart rate of 190, on the trainer I have been zone training and checking my heart rate recovery, current it drops 50 bpm after the first minute stopping exercise. Getting fit is made a whole lot easier by finding an exercise you like, mine is mountain biking, when I was a kid I would spend my weekends out on the trails it is just as much fun now as it was then.

Cheers Steve


----------



## gap (20/4/14)

Well done Steve,

Should inspire me to get off my bum and give it a go.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## skb (20/4/14)

Hmm I am 117 way to big just kicking off into some exercise


----------



## Asha05 (28/4/14)

Another good weigh in this morning. Down to 103.2kg. Also ran 3.5 kms non stop last thursday night. Never been able to do that previous, due to smoking and motivation issues.
But was aiming to do 4 laps of oval and ended up doing 8.


----------



## madpierre06 (28/4/14)

Nice to see this thread as I've just started a 'get back into shape' plan (at the same time as getting back into home brewing :lol: ) . My goal is to get back down to about 82kg which was my weight when my daughter was born (circa '96). About three years ago I got into a sponsored challenge program offered by a local private trainer and went from 109kg down to 93kg in 12 weeks and there was still plenty of extra kg still obviously sitting there.

Not long after that a job loss at the end of a hellish 4 years at same job followed less than a week later by a serious arm injury that sat me out for 6 months sent me into a spiral that included truckloads of chocolate and pepsi max and beer in a dark room. Now on the way back out nd looking to get fit and healthy again, plus at my current job I allowed myself to get talked into doing Stampede in August without finding out what exactly it was :blink: there is hopefully sufficieint motivation to gte back on track, am currently sitting at 106kg. The same trainer gives me mates rates at his gym - $6 a week - for use of the facilities so there is no excuse not to be there at least every second day.

My previous exerience was that 70% of the solution was in the kitchen, and I am currently working out that aspect of it from the eating plan sheets I previously used with my mate. For me this is the most difficult aspect as self motivation has never been a strong point for me and heavy foods have always been my most loved. The hardest part is having to do it by myself as the other half is not interested in working together on this one. At work those of us on the team doing Stampede have set ourselves to do at least 100 push ups and 100 squats over the period of a shift so I am not entirely alone in aspects of this and I can feel my cardio coming back surprisingly quickly.

I applaud anyone else doing this stuff here as it can take a lot to get something like this embedded in our at times sedentary lifestyles.


----------



## sponge (28/4/14)

Although I don't really need to lose weight (the Mrs family - who's Italian - keeps telling me to eat more), I am looking at improving my fitness for sport this year as I did next-to-nothing over summer and I was struggling a fair bit during our first game of the season on the weekend.

This is a fairly short and simple exercise routine (using a stationary bike) that my mate swears by and has lost a fair bit of weight himself by doing this once or twice a day. Convenient being able to do it in front of the TV as well which is where we have our bike and treadmill set up at home.

I'm looking at trying it out for a month and see how I go. It's a lot easier knowing you (may) only need to spend 15min in the morning and/or evening for some decent fitness.

Not sure if anyone else has used this, or something similar, but thought I'd share it for those of you who may not be motivated to leave the house or spend >30min exercising as I often am..


----------



## mje1980 (28/4/14)

Hey sponge, hiit like that works very well. I do it often, when i don't have a broken knee cap that is haha. I'll bring some bdg slurry to grants big brew day. 


Ok back on topic. I normally sit around 76-78kg, however after being in a splint for 5 weeks due to a broken knee cap, I weighed myself yesterday. 72.9, Jesus bloody Christ. I don't suggest breaking your knee cap to drop the kg's though haha. 

I find hiit similar to above to be very good excercise for stripping body fat. I don't do it for 30mins though. I go 2 1/2 mins super slow, just ticking the pedals over, then 30 second sprint, with as much resistance as I can. You know you've gone hard enough when you're absolutely rat shit at the end of the 30 second sprint. So, one cycle is 3 mins total. I usually just do 15-18mins, so 5-6 cycles, that's it. Twice a week is plenty I find. If you can do it for a few weeks in a row, you'll be able to drop down the rest time. Aerobic fitness goes up to, so great for other sports. I used this ( and obviously cutting out crap food ) to go from my usual 80-83kg, to 76-78. Though at present I'm much lighter due to injury.


----------



## sponge (28/4/14)

Twice a week? Not too bad indeed.. My mate might just be real keen with the daily routine he does.

I've normally been more of an endurance person and did more long distance running and swimming then hiit but that was also when I didn't have full-time work to worry about (and lived with my parents who used to have a pool). Hiit sounds a lot more of my style (also from being time-poor) and will probably be better for my sports fitness since it's more stop-start sprinting then jogging for an hour.


----------



## mje1980 (28/4/14)

It's also less time spent excercising for more results. More time to come home and brew beer hehe


----------



## Asha05 (28/4/14)

Food/eating is definately the hardest thing to get on top of. I have been using the Myfitnesspal app which is great, keeps track of your calories, excercise and goals. Ive found i have become quite concious of what i eat and what i don't eat/drink. I went camping on the weekend and usually it would be beer all day and crap food. I had about 10 beers for the whole 3 days and found i was going for walks exploring the area rather than sitting there doing sweet FA. And also only ate and Breakfast, lunch and dinner times.


----------



## Cube (28/4/14)

Asha05 said:


> Another good weigh in this morning. Down to 103.2kg. Also ran 3.5 kms non stop last thursday night. Never been able to do that previous, due to smoking and motivation issues.
> But was aiming to do 4 laps of oval and ended up doing 8.


Nice job. 3.5 K non stop is a really good crack. What times to you do that in or do you track your average speed?


----------



## Cube (28/4/14)

Asha05 said:


> Food/eating is definately the hardest thing to get on top of. I have been using the Myfitnesspal app which is great, keeps track of your calories, excercise and goals. Ive found i have become quite concious of what i eat and what i don't eat/drink. I went camping on the weekend and usually it would be beer all day and crap food. I had about 10 beers for the whole 3 days and found i was going for walks exploring the area rather than sitting there doing sweet FA. And also only ate and Breakfast, lunch and dinner times.


Agree. I am finding myself at a sort of crossroads. My weight loss has tapered off and now sit, still, high 86KG. I think I will either have to run more or drink/eat less. I'm already clocking average 50KM a month so might bump that to 60 a month and see how that goes!

Currently running 5K every time I go running and now average 28m30s for the 5K and it's coming down slowly.


----------



## mje1980 (28/4/14)

Cube, have you tried weights?? They're really good for losing body fat. I'm not talking stupid gym hero stuff, just some general weight lifting.


----------



## Cube (28/4/14)

Yeah done weights a fair bit in the past. Had a bench press etc and it was great. Build up muscle really fast. Might get back into it but need the time and room as gyms are not my scene.


----------



## Asha05 (29/4/14)

Cube said:


> Nice job. 3.5 K non stop is a really good crack. What times to you do that in or do you track your average speed?


Wasn't timing myself, was just counting laps. Will time myself next time and have something to aim for each time.


----------



## Cube (29/4/14)

Asha05 said:


> Wasn't timing myself, was just counting laps. Will time myself next time and have something to aim for each time.


I find timing via iPhone id great. Self motivating and you can set goals. I have my app set up to report every .5 K giving me , average speed, time and of course distance in .5 K increments. It's good to get immediate feedback as you run. Music also helps whilst running.


----------



## mje1980 (29/4/14)

Cube said:


> Yeah done weights a fair bit in the past. Had a bench press etc and it was great. Build up muscle really fast. Might get back into it but need the time and room as gyms are not my scene.


I'm not crazy about it but it seems to work good for me, in conjunction with the hiit.


----------



## Cube (30/4/14)

Goddam shin splints killing me now. Right leg aches like a bastard at about 3.5 k in a run. I'm hoping it's just my beautiful flat feet combined with running on the road. Got some insoles today at $50.00 a pair. Fit well and lets hope it's better.

Goddam better not be an injury I had about 15 years ago coming back to haunt me. Me, Hydraulics, my leg, squashed on the shin to the size of my bone. Limped for weeks after that one.


----------



## Kiwifirst (30/4/14)

Cube said:


> Goddam shin splints killing me now. Right leg aches like a bastard at about 3.5 k in a run. I'm hoping it's just my beautiful flat feet combined with running on the road. Got some insoles today at $50.00 a pair.


Just going to throw this out there. I have run for fun all my life, still put in 2 or 3 runs a week, never had shin splints anytime, except when running in Reebok running shoes. My mum worked at reebok and would often send my a free pair, on three separate occasions over a 5 year span, I got shin splints from running in those shoes, which cleared up as soon as I went back to my nukes or sauconys.

Not saying it will work for you, but if your getting splints from the same shoe, maybe give another brand a try? I have no reliable reason as to why I can't run in reeboks, it just seems we don't get on.


----------



## smokenmirraz (30/4/14)

Cube said:


> Agree. I am finding myself at a sort of crossroads. My weight loss has tapered off and now sit, still, high 86KG. I think I will either have to run more or drink/eat less. I'm already clocking average 50KM a month so might bump that to 60 a month and see how that goes!
> 
> Currently running 5K every time I go running and now average 28m30s for the 5K and it's coming down slowly.


Dude, you are a rocket! I'm currently running 5k between 29 to 30 min, 3 times a week and have scheduled 5k "fun" runs every couple of months to give me a target to work towards. Hoping to crack 25min for local Age fun run in Melbourne in July, but that's going to require a little more structured training than I'm used to.


----------



## smokenmirraz (30/4/14)

Cube said:


> Goddam shin splints killing me now. Right leg aches like a bastard at about 3.5 k in a run. I'm hoping it's just my beautiful flat feet combined with running on the road. Got some insoles today at $50.00 a pair. Fit well and lets hope it's better.
> 
> Goddam better not be an injury I had about 15 years ago coming back to haunt me. Me, Hydraulics, my leg, squashed on the shin to the size of my bone. Limped for weeks after that one.


I had problems with shin splints a few years ago now. As a new, I ran far too much one morning after drinking too much coffee and could barely walk for the next week!

I also ponied up for a pair of fancy insoles for one of my pairs of running shoes. These days, I don't have a problem with shin splints, despite only running on concrete, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/4/14)

I used to get shin splints - partially fixed it by making sure I do proper stretches before running, then put the nail in the coffin by getting a pair of joggers which don't have a very thick heel. Like the blokes above I run 5km in about 29mins (not bad for 106kg haha). Only twice a week thought, should probably go for a run on weekends to earn beers.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (30/4/14)

Best thing I ever did was go and get fitted properly. Not like at the chain stored. An independent where they measure your foot properly, ask about your fitness activities, your aspirations and about any injuries. Then they put you on a treadmill and watch you and record you and give you feed back on your gait and if you're turning or leaning to a side etc. Then based on all the above information give you a few different shoes to try.


----------



## Wilkensone (30/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Best thing I ever did was go and get fitted properly. Not like at the chain stored. An independent where they measure your foot properly, ask about your fitness activities, your aspirations and about any injuries. Then they put you on a treadmill and watch you and record you and give you feed back on your gait and if you're turning or leaning to a side etc. Then based on all the above information give you a few different shoes to try.


What magical place is this and do they accept home brew as payment?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (30/4/14)

Hahah. I wish!!

It cost nothing for the fitment though. Very thorough and not rushed. Would've spent half an hour getting me fitted. 

It's called The Running Center. It's on Hay St in West Perth.


----------



## benno1973 (30/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Best thing I ever did was go and get fitted properly. Not like at the chain stored. An independent where they measure your foot properly, ask about your fitness activities, your aspirations and about any injuries. Then they put you on a treadmill and watch you and record you and give you feed back on your gait and if you're turning or leaning to a side etc. Then based on all the above information give you a few different shoes to try.


Totally agree with this, getting properly fitted has helped me out on a couple of occasions with fixing running issues. However, last time I went to The Athlete's Foot in Morley (which is a chain store) and they did a fairly decent job. Asked lots of detailed questions, measured my feet individually and had me walk on a computer monitored treadmill to assess how I roll. The shoes I have now are great, no issues with shin splints which I've had in the past.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (30/4/14)

That's awesome that they're doing that now. They didn't do that when I shopped there when I started my fitness journey and including socks and insoles spent nearly $400 on something that gave me sore muscles. I put it down to being overweight until I got fitted at TRC and the pain went away instantly.


----------



## Cube (1/5/14)

Well, looks like running for fun is also an expensive hobby. Not dollar wise, lessons learnt the hard way when one just 'gets up and goes'. At least I don't feel like I'm getting old now with others having the same issues. Unless you are old buggers too h34r:

I bought two pairs of Nike Darts. They were from Catch of The Day. One pair was 40 bucks and the other was 20 bucks with some store credit. So was happy with that as they feel good to run in however I have no real comparison of 'good running shoes' to compare.

If the insoles don't give me comfort I will have to go get some fitted and splash out on some $200 jobbies with motion control etc as I can't keep this up with my leg screaming to stop at the 3K ish mark every run.


----------



## mje1980 (1/5/14)

I'm only 34 but jeez when I run my ankles knees and back scream at me of days afterwards. Rugby league coming back to haunt me I guess


----------



## joshuahardie (1/5/14)

Don't take this as gospel, just experience,
In a past life, I did 15 years of track and field at a very competitive, and semi professional level.

Granted we were not busting out huge kms, but shin splints were only a issue when we had gone back to training after a long break, or when we transitioned back onto the all weather tracks (the red olympic style tracks) from something more giving, like grass.

Shin splints were always only a temporary issue, and would take care of themselves after the body became more conditioned to the surface we were running on. In extreme cases some heat and massage would help a bit, but I am confident it will remedy itself in a few weeks, and in my experience, won't actually do you more harm than just being sore.

Best of luck


Cube said:


> Goddam shin splints killing me now. Right leg aches like a bastard at about 3.5 k in a run. I'm hoping it's just my beautiful flat feet combined with running on the road. Got some insoles today at $50.00 a pair. Fit well and lets hope it's better.
> 
> Goddam better not be an injury I had about 15 years ago coming back to haunt me. Me, Hydraulics, my leg, squashed on the shin to the size of my bone. Limped for weeks after that one.


----------



## Cube (1/5/14)

joshuahardie said:


> Don't take this as gospel, just experience,
> In a past life, I did 15 years of track and field at a very competitive, and semi professional level.
> 
> Granted we were not busting out huge kms, but shin splints were only a issue when we had gone back to training after a long break, or when we transitioned back onto the all weather tracks (the red olympic style tracks) from something more giving, like grass.
> ...


Cheers, and to all who shared their shin splints  It's better today so it's looking good for a run on Saturday morning to try out the new insoles. I do not want to start running on grass or uneven grounds as my back is too shot for that. I'm already on back meds to help with pain, so buggar uneven ground.


----------



## Asha05 (1/5/14)

3 Knee surgerys later the only footwear i will wear for running, walking, golf & baseball is Asics.


----------



## Wilkensone (1/5/14)

Asha05 said:


> 3 Knee surgerys later the only footwear i will wear for running, walking, golf & baseball is Asics.


Care to elaborate why Asics?


----------



## Kiwifirst (1/5/14)

I'd only run in Asics, Nike or Sauconies. I guess it comes down to what you feel most comfortable in, which is pretty hard without putting some miles in.


----------



## Rieewoldt (1/5/14)

Calories in < calories out. That is all. 

Low carb, low fat, sugar whatever, it's bullshit. All any of those diets are doing is limiting calories from those sources. 

Example - Jim normally eats 3200 kcal/day. Say 50/30/20 % macros split (carbs/protein/fat) carbs and.protein contribute 4 cals per gram and fat 9 cals per gram. 

Then Jim cuts out a lot of his carbs. 
So say instead of 400 g carbs per day its now 200g, effectively reducing his daily caloric intake to 2400kcal / day. Provided this figure is below the amount of calories Jim burns in his day to day life, he will lose weight, and he will tell all his friends that low carb saved his life and that carbs are the devil and carbs killed princess Diana etc. 

Sure cardio helps, but cardio itself doesn't lose the weight, it just increases your daily calorie expenditure and deficit.


----------



## mje1980 (1/5/14)

Kayne said:


> Calories in < calories out. That is all.
> Low carb, low fat, sugar whatever, it's bullshit. All any of those diets are doing is limiting calories from those sources.
> Example - Jim normally eats 3200 kcal/day. Say 50/30/20 % macros split (carbs/protein/fat) carbs and.protein contribute 4 cals per gram and fat 9 cals per gram.
> Then Jim cuts out a lot of his carbs.
> ...



Everybody stop, an expert has chimed in. Don't think for yourself just follow this and you'll have a 6 pack in no time.


----------



## shaunous (1/5/14)

mje1980 said:


> Everybody stop, an expert has chimed in. Don't think for yourself just follow this and you'll have a 6 pack in no time.


Not an expert, just someone who knows facts. and its not the first time its been post here (My post on page 3), and its absolutey correct. Carbs smarbs, all they do is slow down the rate u lose weight if your calorie in is less then calorie out, if u eat bread all day long, and as long as the kJ are under your daily needed, it wont matter of fuk, you'll still lose weight. Also, his talking about losing weight, not getting a 6 pack..




shaunous said:


> Piss all the crazy diets and different health things off. I gotta lose weight and have started this week, got hit by a car and have been laying around eating shit all day and mixing beer with meds, so now im allowed to walk I've had a long hard look and I've put on over 10kg in 3 months.
> 
> Rules of losing weight, so not frills approach, used this coupla years ago, was 116kg and got down to 93kg(about the lowest i'll ever get being 2m tall), still drank beer, average one a day and binged weekends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rieewoldt (1/5/14)

mje1980 said:


> Everybody stop, an expert has chimed in. Don't think for yourself just follow this and you'll have a 6 pack in no time.


Lol, so what qualifies you to spruik your advice, champion?


----------



## mje1980 (1/5/14)

I'm no expert, but different things work for different people.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/5/14)

I agree with most of what Kayne said. I'm not here to tell anyone they're wrong though. 

The only thing that I would add to what Kayne has said is that counting calories shouldn't be your goal. You could eat 1500cal of deep fried macaroni balls and expend 3000cal for the day and lose weight, but that's not healthy. 

I don't know why people have made this so complicated. It seems pretty simple to me. Eat a balanced diet. Yes, that includes ******* carbs! Don't eat too much (keep your calories in check). Live an active lifestyle, get some exercise. 

This doesn't work for everyone because some people have injuries or medical conditions. It should work for the majority though.


----------



## Rieewoldt (1/5/14)

mje1980 said:


> I'm no expert, but different things work for different people.


Mate, I wasn't saying that low carb doesn't work, it does, and I explained why I think that is.

But carbs aren't the devil, despite marketing departments would have you believe. If you need proof that low carb is not ideal just drink a pure blonde stub.  

Wilbur is spot on too.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/5/14)

Kayne said:


> Calories in < calories out. That is all.


it's a sound assumption but you're ignoring the physiology of the entire human body, such as,actual nutrition, and the way sugars & proteins are metabolised.
calories in = calories out coupled with a balanced diet is the key to maintaining a healthy weight.
calories in < calories out doesn't _necessarily_ mean weight loss, unless you're talking about starvation, but then you would have deeper problems.


----------



## Rieewoldt (2/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> it's a sound assumption but you're ignoring the physiology of the entire human body, such as,actual nutrition, and the way sugars & proteins are metabolised.
> calories in = calories out coupled with a balanced diet is the key to maintaining a healthy weight.
> calories in < calories out doesn't _necessarily_ mean weight loss, unless you're talking about starvation, but then you would have deeper problems.


Yeah, obviously a balanced diet is important, which is why I disagree the with low carb notion. 

I'm also not talking about a huge caloric deficit - my daily intake for maintenance is about 2600 calories, if I'm trying to lose weight, I'll drop that by 15%. I


----------



## shaunous (2/5/14)

Balanced diet or not. There is no changing the fact that if you consume more energy then your body uses, you will put on weight. Doesnt matter if you eat 3000kJ of salads, veges and meats, and you only use 2000kJ of that, you will put on weight.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/5/14)

Not necessarily. Some people will just do larger turds. You're assuming that 100% of the energy consumed (eaten) is converted in the gut, it isn't. Food generally stays in the gut for the same amount of time (per volume) - but some peoples gut flora is less efficient at breaking down starches etc into sugars, meaning that those people, even if they eat calorie dense foods, don't harvest all of the excess energy.
Unfortunately for people who are obese and have been eating calorie dense foods for a long time, their gut flora is more likely to be more efficient..


----------



## Rieewoldt (2/5/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Not necessarily. Some people will just do larger turds. You're assuming that 100% of the energy consumed (eaten) is converted in the gut, it isn't. Food generally stays in the gut for the same amount of time (per volume) - but some peoples gut flora is less efficient at breaking down starches etc into sugars, meaning that those people, even if they eat calorie dense foods, don't harvest all of the excess energy.
> Unfortunately for people who are obese and have been eating calorie dense foods for a long time, their gut flora is more likely to be more efficient..


Yeah definitely, but for the vast majority I'd say it is effective.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (2/5/14)

Needed inspiration to step up my running. After breaking my ankle wakeboarding I have struggled to get back into it properly. I've done some short unorganized HIIT sessions and done a few longer 30min and 5km runs, but the thought of long steady state running really bored me today. Saw this on a treadmill on the gym and decided to give it a go. 





Challenge accepted!

Got into the 13th minute and just couldn't get enough air into me to keep going. 

Got something to work towards. Feeling pumped!


----------



## Asha05 (3/5/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Care to elaborate why Asics?


In my opinion best athletic shoes you can get. Same with Mizuno & Saucony. Had Nikes, not worth a pinch of [email protected]#t. Sore feet/knees. Yes they look good/cool. But so soft no support, if you pick up one of their shoes you can twist the thing and bend it over on itself, what do you reckon that does to your feet while running?


----------



## Cube (3/5/14)

Well went for a 5 K run this morning to try out the new insoles. Springy little suckers. Anyway, even with shin splints still sore to the touch pre running right leg, it did not ache much during running so obviously I had gummy feet causing the splints and or shitty shoes. 

A new issue, which I am sure will correct itself soon, is the right foot aches during running now. Just above the ankle dead centre front. I guess new muscles in the foot are being used due to the corrected foot position. 

All in all a great result and I am pleased about it even though it feels like I have just started running again (on the right foot only)....


----------



## Kiwifirst (3/5/14)

I am no longer looking for support on my running shoe as I have moved away from heel strike running. Ever since then my knees and quads have loved me . I use a much flatter running shoe, much smaller stride and land with my weight above my foot . I have recently stopped using my knee supports and started running longer distances with very little muscle problems the next day. So soft cushioning is not what I look for.


----------



## Cube (6/5/14)

Cube said:


> Well went for a 5 K run this morning to try out the new insoles. Springy little suckers. Anyway, even with shin splints still sore to the touch pre running right leg, it did not ache much during running so obviously I had gummy feet causing the splints and or shitty shoes.
> 
> A new issue, which I am sure will correct itself soon, is the right foot aches during running now. Just above the ankle dead centre front. I guess new muscles in the foot are being used due to the corrected foot position.
> 
> All in all a great result and I am pleased about it even though it feels like I have just started running again (on the right foot only)....


What a few hours does. In the afternoon of above I was prepping the push bike to take the 3 year old for a ride up the road to see the cows grazing and pop. Same muscle in the lower back goes. Flat out for saturday afternoon and until now treating with continued heat and anti ibuprofen. Work calls so suck it up and get on with it. Running is out for a bit until next week however Saturday is my goal.

Getting old is never cool but this back thing had been a curse since 20.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/5/14)

That sucks mate. My lower back is temperamental (doesn't sound as crook as yours though) but I recently found some stretches which really help.


----------



## ballantynebrew (6/5/14)

http://youtu.be/h-jy3OtZAss


----------



## Asha05 (7/5/14)

Cube said:


> What a few hours does. In the afternoon of above I was prepping the push bike to take the 3 year old for a ride up the road to see the cows grazing and pop. Same muscle in the lower back goes. Flat out for saturday afternoon and until now treating with continued heat and anti ibuprofen. Work calls so suck it up and get on with it. Running is out for a bit until next week however Saturday is my goal.
> 
> Getting old is never cool but this back thing had been a curse since 20.


Find a good chiro mate, I have a bulged disc in lower back. Tried Physio, myotherapy and neurosurgeon wanted to open me up.
Found the chiro i still go to 18 months ago and haven't had any pain since. Back playing baseball, running and working. I only go once every 3 weeks now and am confident in it. The hard part was getting the mind set that i could go back to doing the things i love. Baseball especially, played since i was 6.


----------



## Cube (7/5/14)

Asha05 said:


> Find a good chiro mate, I have a bulged disc in lower back. Tried Physio, myotherapy and neurosurgeon wanted to open me up.
> Found the chiro i still go to 18 months ago and haven't had any pain since. Back playing baseball, running and working. I only go once every 3 weeks now and am confident in it. The hard part was getting the mind set that i could go back to doing the things i love. Baseball especially, played since i was 6.


Cheers for that. I am going to have to look into this as my disc is the same as yours by the sounds of it. That spongy stuff comes out and tickles the nerves. I'm so sick of 20+ years of this pain and going out of wack every 2 years like clock work......


----------



## Asha05 (7/5/14)

Cube said:


> Cheers for that. I am going to have to look into this as my disc is the same as yours by the sounds of it. That spongy stuff comes out and tickles the nerves. I'm so sick of 20+ years of this pain and going out of wack every 2 years like clock work.....


Mine hadn't split but was touching the nerve and diverting the pain down my sciatic nerve. I had never felt so much pain. A grown man crying trying to go to sleep...And pain killers did nothing. Physio & myotherapy maybe worked for 2-3 days then it came back. And there was no-way at 30 years old i was having back surgery. So after 3 chiropractors i found the one i have been going to. Pain free, and he is a top bloke. Explains everything to you, why this is hurting and what is causing it and how he is going to fix it. I recommend him to everyone.


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/14)

I've been on Prednisone for Psoriatic Arthritis and although the arthritis has settled, I've put on about 5k. They are weaning me of the Pred. so I'm back on the diet track.

Here's my new idea: my Nickles and Dimes diet.

I'm going on a 1200 Kcal per day diet, which is ok for an over 60. I always have a big bowl of loose change on the counter.

I bought a new copy of Alan Boroushek's Calorie Counter book, went through all the foods I normally eat and made a list with calories next to it : e.g. egg 80, mandarine 40 etc etc.

I have a small cup, and pay myself exactly 120 cents per day in five and ten cent coins that go into the cup. If I were on a 1500 kcal diet I'd pay myself 150.

Each day I buy food from myself. Edit: the sheet is set out like a menu / price list. A 10 cent coin buys 100 kcal, a 5 cent coin buys 50 kcal. Apart from dairy the food is basically "Paleo" style, meat, fish, fruit, veg.

As well as the listed foods there's a free list that consists of broc, kale, zucchini, garlic etc - most of the green veg, which are unlimited.

I'm also going alcohol free for a while, will report. If it works I might write a diet book, every other cnt seems to be doing so.

Also there's a rule that any coins left in the cup roll over so I can have a "savings account" on the side to buy goodies like an extra steak further down the track. So far I'm 15 cents ahead and quite full after dinner. 

B)

Edit: and a good powerwalk every day of course now that my knee works.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/5/14)

That's an interesting idea. Don't know if it would be enough for me calorie wise, but sounds very healthy!

I know people have commented on not wanting to exercise because it makes them hungrier and leads them to over eating. 

I normally have a protein shake straight after a workout and then a meal 30-45 minutes after that. 

Now I'm having one off these bad boys after every workout and it keeps you really full!!




2 bananas
2 handfuls of baby spinach or kale
scoop of protein powder
1/2 scoop of psyllium husk
1/2 scoop of LSA (Linseed, sunflower seeds and almond or something haha)
1/2 scoop of powdered coconut (much cheaper than coconut water)
Handful of ice
300mL of water 

It seriously tastes really good. Has everything your body needs to recover and keeps your hunger in check.


----------



## Bribie G (11/5/14)

Well here's what 1200 calories looks like.

It really surprised me because I was expecting to be hungry but spent a long long time chomping, as opposed to slipping a pie or burger down my neck and it felt like I'd actually eaten two times as much food.

Breakfast, two egg mushroom omelette with tomato, both fried in ghee (see note) and an eighth of a large rocky.




Lunch: 200g home made greek yoghurt diluted with water, as in the Turkish Ayran drink, and mixed with a tablespoon of psyllum husk, a manderine and a banana.




Dins: 200g Scotch Fillet, dotted with some sour cream and a shake of Worcester, baby potatoes fried in ghee and da greens.




As it happens I didn't quite get to 1200, and have some ghee and some points in reserve for tomorrow. Here's what 20g of ghee daily allowance looks like, good value.




Happy dieting dudes

Could murder a pint :unsure:


----------



## Wilkensone (11/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> As it happens I didn't quite get to 1200, and have some ghee and some points in reserve for tomorrow. Here's what 20g of ghee daily allowance looks like, good value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry if this is a stupid question but what is ghee? Is it a better alternative to normal oliveoils?


----------



## Bribie G (11/5/14)

ghee

I make my own in 3 kg lots in a slow cooker, from Woolies unsalted (New Zealand grass fed) butter


----------



## Asha05 (13/5/14)

Fallen off the wagon a bit...Chest infection, ear infection (super man-flu). Havent been for a run for 2 weeks, but still have baseball training thursday night & play on Saturdays. Start fresh on Monday after my 31st birthday. Plan to be under 100kgs by the end of july!


----------



## Cube (18/5/14)

Went for a run this morning. First since 8th May due to my back injury. I have to say I either felt fresh or the really cold morning crisp air made it easier compared to the summer mornings when I started running. I don't recall it being this cold on my last run.

The new shoe insoles again helped with shin splits. I did not feel any pain in the shins during running so I cannot recommend them enough to others. I did get pain in the same place right foot due to the new foot position however I am expecting this to strengthen soon enough.

All in all a good start and my weight has been a gain to 88.1 since my 2 weeks off. That's about .65 kg gain a week LOL, dammit!


----------



## Asha05 (30/5/14)

How is everyone going with their goals? Ive been away for a few weeks with work, but was able to get into a routine of going for 4km (8ish laps of most ovals) run every 2nd night while the other guys sat around drinking megaswill all afternoon everyday.My best time so far is 24:16, which i am quite happy with. Sitting around 6ish minutes per km. Weight seems to have levelled out around 102kgs but am loosing inches. So pants, t-shirts are becoming looser, had to put another hole in my belt.
And had to buy new jumpers/hoodies as my old ones made me look like a young train station hang out! Way too baggy. Endurance fitness is at a point that i have never in my life been at. Feel 5 years younger in the legs and have a spring in my step.

So all going good at the moment...


----------



## StalkingWilbur (30/5/14)

I've had a set back. Been an incredibly stressful time lately and I used that as an excuse to eat all the shit that I had been craving lately. 

I don't know why I ever liked whopper with cheese burgers so much, they're shit!

I'm getting back into good eating habits and been doing big workouts so I'm back on track. 

Did 190 squats (50 front, 50 back, 40 goblet, 50 hack) with weights two days ago and I'm still having trouble walking haha.


----------



## Cube (31/5/14)

Only ran 19K this month due to my back issue early May and then the man flu right after that. Was interesting running with a blocked nose and suffered real bad stitch at 2.5K mark and had to walk every few minutes after that for 30 seconds or so due to painful stitch reoccuring. Stitch for those who do not know is your organs bouncing around inside you pulling down on your diaphragm and gets really bad when your inhale/exhale is going in the opposite direction as your organs stretching the diaphragm more. Something like 20+ KG force can be applied to the diaphragm under these circumstances. The Liver is the worst culprit as it is heaviest and right under the ribs right hand side.

Breathing correctly helps so try not and run with a blocked nose! Ouch!

This coming month I'll be aiming for my usual 43 something K's. I'm working on a new stretching routine now for my back issues. Takes about 15 minutes morning and night. Flexing the entire body and getting flexibility back into the legs and hips area seems to be working well. I did not realise that my right hand side is about half flexibility in some places due to the tightness on that side from back issues being hips and legs mainly. Interesting.

​Weight wise steady at 87.3 KG Was late 86's a while ago but due to the above it's gone up then down with extra exercising at home.

This morning's run was just a 3K'er to get back into the stride and ran average pace of 5.59 Min/km. Average speed 10.0 Kph. First K 5:16, second K 5:32 and last K 6.49. Bloody stitch again mid last K. Still chesty with flu but nose is fine and concentrated breathing technique last .5 K no reoccurring stitch.

Funny thing I never got stitch before, even running 6K's. Maybe its part due to the new running angle with the shoe inserts I'm now using.


----------



## mje1980 (31/5/14)

I'd happily put 10kg of fat on right now in exchange for not being in rehab for a snapped patellar. Only excercise I can do is my rehab stuff. Leg extensions, quarter squats ( maybe not even quarter haha ) calf raises and 20 million quad activation excercises haha. Boring and hard to do when you have bugger all muscle there. Keeping the weight down though.


----------



## Asha05 (7/7/14)

How is everyone travelling? I haven't been as strict with the food and drink as of late, but maintained my weight. As i was still quite active. Started Light and easy last wednesday, just for dinners for the wife and I. As we are a little time poor in the evenings to try and cook something all the time. I find it quite tasty and plenty of variety. We have started an 8 week challenge and so far so good, dropped a keg already.


----------



## Logman (8/7/14)

I put 2 kg back on when the really physical part of renovating the house finished, kind of had a party for a fortnight or so. So I've still dropped around 10kg. Will re-focus again soon, like to think I could drop another 10kg.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/7/14)

I've packed on a couple of kg eating & drinking like a king for the last few weeks. Still running twice a week though and running further. usually at least 6km, last one was 8.1km. It actually gets easier after the first 4-5.


----------



## Asha05 (14/8/14)

Well jumped on the scales this morning and 99.8kg...Very happy. Started the year at 115kg. I haven't been under 100kg since i was about 17 i reckon.
Hoping to get down to somewhere around the 90-95kg range by christmas and i will be a very happy man!
How is everyone else travelling?


----------



## sponge (15/8/14)

Awesome work Asha!

:beerbang:


----------



## Asha05 (15/8/14)

Cheers mate, Im sure i could have been 5kgs lighter if i had have been fanatical about it, but there is no fun in that...
Still enjoy a few homebrews and a pizza eevry now and then!


----------



## Cube (15/8/14)

Well done to all doing it. Im just doing the same thing albiet the last week and a half I have been sick and working ona cool new project for myself in the mornings so no running for 1.5 weeks until this morning.

Bam, best 1K, 2K, 3K, 4K and 5K times thus far. Awesome.

I'm in mid 86's now with plenty of beer to go with it


----------



## Cube (29/8/14)

Excellent. This mornings run....






00:27:11
Fastest 3 mi


05:37 min/km
Ø Pace


Best time over 4.83 km
29/08/2014








00:28:04
Fastest 5k


05:36 min/km
Ø Pace


Best time over 5 km
29/08/2014




I'm getting better at the ass end of a 5 K run. The 1, 2 and 3 K marks I have done faster however I finished better today total time overall.


----------



## Cube (6/9/14)

Into the 85Kg's now! I need a new belt as I have gone down 7 notches LOL and onto the last notch. Buggar because it's a great belt. I am fitting into L pants as well now. Stuff that I haven't fitted for a decade :blink:

:beerbang: :super:


----------



## calobes (6/9/14)

I used to be really fit, but then I snapped my leg and couldn't move properly for about 12 months and it all went down hill from there. I started last week, at 107kg. My goal is a lean 85 - 90kg. I've set myself a goal of doing tough mudder next year. Small goals in between that, like being able to jog up muttonbird island and back (coffs harborians will understand) and a 5km run in under 30 mins. The toughest part is the steep lifestyle change.

Wish beer wasn't so yummy


----------



## matho (3/1/15)

I lost 34 kgs in about 6 months, I have stayed at about 64kgs for about 18 months. Exersise and diet, if you use more energy than you consume you are going to lose weight.


----------



## Cube (3/1/15)

Mate looks like you have gained. Hair. :beerbang:

Seriously.

Super job mate you must be stoked.


----------



## matho (4/1/15)

Thanks Cube, life is physically a lot easier now, nothing seems to hard to do. I feel better than I did in my 20's.


----------



## manticle (4/1/15)

Photo on the right looks like that of a younger man.


----------



## Neanderthal (4/1/15)

Stalking Wilbur have a look at Tabata workout.
3 days a week I do 5 mins on exercise bike doing this routine and it kills me.
2 days I do a 30 min ride. (And get off feeling not as dead as a tabata sesh.)


----------



## pipsyboy (4/1/15)

matho said:


> I lost 34 kgs in about 6 months, I have stayed at about 64kgs for about 18 months. Exersise and diet, if you use more energy than you consume you are going to lose weight.


Did you do a calories in calories out count or did you just move more and eat less? 

I need to lose 27kg by mid July or I have to give 3 of my mates $50 each. 

Great work BTW.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/1/15)

Reckon I've put at least 5-10kg on in the last two months of pure indulgence. Cooked breakfasts and midweek beers really add up!


----------



## panzerd18 (4/1/15)

Started my intermittent fasting diet on 4 Dec.

Starting weight 78.5 kg

Weight as of 4 Jan, 69.8 kg

My target weight is 65 kg which I hope to achieve by the end of Jan.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/1/15)

Hey Panzerd18 how many days do you fast for? I saw a segment on tv the other day about the 5/2 diet. Seems like it's working for you.


----------



## Eagleburger (4/1/15)

Started my seafood diet on about 30nov. Now back at 105kg. Unfortunately not 28 and not all muscle. I was about 95 last year. Looks like coffee and beer only for the next month.


----------



## indica86 (4/1/15)

Can I say something? Diets are daft.
Energy must be less than energy out for weight loss. Therefore you need to eat less and exercise more to lose weight. Not that hard is it?
Eat a healthy diet with fresh food. Limit the processed crap to almost nothing. Drink lots, eat well, exercise.


----------



## panzerd18 (4/1/15)

I eat a meal to satisfaction and then go 48hrs to the next meal.

However I had 4 eating days over Christmas as a time off period.

Once you get past the first 48hrs, everything becomes easy. I'm needing less sleep, feeling like I have more energy, a clearer head and more relaxed.

Also once the weight starts to come off, you become motivated to continue and stick with it.

Other than losing weight, fasting has many other great health benefits. 

Fasting is not promoted by many in the health industry because no money can be made from it.

In the future when I have some time off work I am looking to do a 7+ day fast to detox my body.


----------



## panzerd18 (4/1/15)

indica86 said:


> Can I say something? Diets are daft.
> Energy must be less than energy out for weight loss. Therefore you need to eat less and exercise more to lose weight. Not that hard is it?
> Eat a healthy diet with fresh food. Limit the processed crap to almost nothing. Drink lots, eat well, exercise.


I remember seeing a study done, where they took two groups, one who were on a calorie restricted diet and another group on an intermittent fasting diet. 

Those on the intermittent fasting diet lost 30%+ more than the calorie restricted diet. It has occurred to me that it is not just the energy you put it, but the timing of that energy intake as well.


----------



## indica86 (4/1/15)

Cool, so you saw it in a study... no knowledge of the source, but it looked good.
Must be true then.


----------



## panzerd18 (4/1/15)

For those who are interested,

http://youtu.be/4UkZAwKoCP8


For those who are not interested, please disregard my posts.


----------



## sponge (5/1/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Reckon I've put at least 5-10kg on in the last two months of pure indulgence. Cooked breakfasts and midweek beers really add up!


A 10 week honeymoon has done that to me, followed up with the festive season when we arrived back home.

Cheap beers and eating out each night, mixed with no sports has magically made my clothes shrink a little.

At least I don't have to wear a belt to work anymore.. :mellow:


----------



## droid (5/1/15)

fasting is very interesting and from what I can gather it is a very effective way to get rid of toxins. 99kg @ 6' here and it's all in the belly
I should be around 85 - was prolly 92 this time last year so from a "trending" perspective things are going the wrong way

just had a bet with my brother in law : first person to drop 10 % body weight in 100 days - he's 105 and 6'1"
heading out to pick up some running...ahem - walking shoes and I'm going to leave it at that, well, I will walk in them

good luck this year all!

I'll check in at 96kg in 30days...


----------



## argon (6/1/15)

Been a while since I reported in... after topping out at 120kg in late 2011, I've hit 88.5kg just before Christmas. This morning I was 90.5kg, with little to no diet discipline over the holiday break, i kind of expected that. Gonna try and maintain sub 90kg for the rest of the year. May even drop to 85kg.

Still got a little non-functional body weight to get rid of around the mid-section. Hopefully replace that with some lean upper body muscle. Would struggle to do 20 push ups at the moment. But after doing 10,000km on the bike last year can go for hours in the saddle and my legs have all the mass.

Mid 2011 I couldn't fit into any of my clothes... pants were sized 40-42. XXL shirts etc. I now have to wear a belt for size 36 and just bought some size 34 shorts before Christmas. BMI is about 22... not that i subscribe to the BMI theory... but it gives a decent idea of where I'm at.

Good luck to everyone this year. Enjoy a quality beer in moderation and stay healthy.


----------



## manticle (6/1/15)

Sounding good argon.


----------



## Blind Dog (6/1/15)

indica86 said:


> Can I say something? Diets are daft.
> Energy must be less than energy out for weight loss. Therefore you need to eat less and exercise more to lose weight. Not that hard is it?
> Eat a healthy diet with fresh food. Limit the processed crap to almost nothing. Drink lots, eat well, exercise.


Diets can be seen as simply a means to achieve the energy imbalance you mention and therefore are not daft per se. That said there do appear to be many that are based on flawed, bogus, misinterpreted or no science. At their worst they can be downright dangerous. So daft is perhaps a mild description for such diets.

However, to dismiss all diets as daft also dismisses those diets or diet schedules for which there is an exisiting and growing body of sound scientific evidence. For most people losing weight is a struggle and if a diet or diet schedule can provide a safe and effective route to winning that struggle then I’d suggest it’s hardly daft.


----------



## Snow (6/1/15)

indica86 said:


> Can I say something? Diets are daft.
> Energy must be less than energy out for weight loss. Therefore you need to eat less and exercise more to lose weight. Not that hard is it?
> Eat a healthy diet with fresh food. Limit the processed crap to almost nothing. Drink lots, eat well, exercise.


?? In one sentence you say diets are daft, then in the next you say eat a "healthy" diet. You say eat fresh food but limit processed food - bread baked this morning is "fresh" but it is also processed. How do I decide? Not trying to stir your pot, but I think the general statements you've provided is unhelpful advice. With all the conflicting info out there about what is "healthy", it is really difficult for someone to decide what they can and should eat. I get what you're trying to say, but I've done a lot of reading on the subject and have been able to make informed choices. Not everyone has the time or wherewithal to work it all out.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## pipsyboy (6/1/15)

My 2 cents. 

I'm firmly in the calories in v calories out camp. Exercise alone is not enough. You have to also watch what you eat. 

My example: About 6 years ago I was a 110kg couch potato which for me is a minimum of 30kg overweight. I started training for and doing triathlons. My exercise regime went from zero to about 9-10 hours per week swimming, biking and running. At my fittest I would think nothing of doing a 2 hour bike ride followed by a 10-20 minute run and maybe a swim later. Was usually doing 40+ workouts a month. At no point in the 2.5 years I was doing them (before my daughter was born) did my training slack off to the point when I could no longer do them. If someone said there's a tri tomorrow, I could have done it. 

Now to the weight loss part. About 6kg's. I thought I would drop 25 easy. My problem was I was eating and drinking whatever I wanted whenever I wanted it. Breakfast alone, as healthy as it was, was close to 1000 calories. BIG bowl of porridge with natural peanut butter. In fact 85-90% of what I ate was healthy. Just lots of it. My cholesterol was as low as 4 (5 is good). 

I'm starting my training again now but this time will watch what I eat. Prob use my fitness pal. Monday morning I was 109kg. Aim to be 80 by mid July.


----------



## panzerd18 (6/1/15)

argon said:


> BMI is about 22... not that i subscribe to the BMI theory... but it gives a decent idea of where I'm at.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this year. Enjoy a quality beer in moderation and stay healthy.



22 is in the normal range. If someone saw you I would be surprised if they thought you were overweight. Before I started my BMI was 27.


----------



## argon (6/1/15)

panzerd18 said:


> 22 is in the normal range. If someone saw you I would be surprised if they thought you were overweight. Before I started my BMI was 27.


Yeah I wouldn't say i'm overweight now... at my heaviest my BMI was 31. Not cool


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/1/15)

Yeah the calories in / out argument is a gross oversimplification. It ignores all of human physiology and assumes we are as simple as a 2-stroke mower. Fucks me why people keep interjecting in this thread with little nuggets of wisdom like that.


----------



## pipsyboy (6/1/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Yeah the calories in / out argument is a gross oversimplification. It ignores all of human physiology and assumes we are as simple as a 2-stroke mower. Fucks me why people keep interjecting in this thread with little nuggets of wisdom like that.


I'll just **** off then as you obviously know it all.

Edit: So why are people who burn more than they eat thin and those who eat more than they burn fat?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/1/15)

Sorry, I wasn't referring to your whole post (if you read through the thread, there are periodic interjections of what I was taking about). Carry on, I'll show myself the door.


----------



## pipsyboy (6/1/15)

^^^^^^^^^

See edit


----------



## pipsyboy (6/1/15)

I read about the first 200 then jumped in with my 2c...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/1/15)

The human body is very good at maintaining the status quo. That's why some people can eat like a wrestler and look like a jockey, and vice versa. The trouble is that what people are trying to do is force their metabolism and hormonal system into doing the opposite that it's conditioned to. 
That's why the diet industry is a thing. Obese people will calorie restrict, count every joule, and the second they overstep the mark their body will try to restore back to its previous state. That's why formulated diets and techniques exist. 
Exercise is important for overall health and metabolism, but not that useful for (directly) controlling body fat. You get the idea.


----------



## pipsyboy (6/1/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> The human body is very good at maintaining the status quo. That's why some people can eat like a wrestler and look like a jockey, and vice versa. The trouble is that what people are trying to do is force their metabolism and hormonal system into doing the opposite that it's conditioned to.
> That's why the diet industry is a thing. Obese people will calorie restrict, count every joule, and the second they overstep the mark their body will try to restore back to its previous state. That's why formulated diets and techniques exist.
> Exercise is important for overall health and metabolism, but not that useful for (directly) controlling body fat. You get the idea.


So why are distance runners thin and couch potatoes fat?

And why does Michael Phelps, who eats 12,000 calories a day, not get fat?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/1/15)

You're missing the point, they have conditioned their bodies to be that way. It takes a long time to change your physiology. We're on the same page here, not arguing really, except you're taking about maintaining weight, this thread is about losing weight.


----------



## yum beer (6/1/15)

pipsyboy said:


> So why are distance runners thin and couch potatoes fat?
> *Because distance runners run distances and couch potatoes don't.*
> 
> And why does Michael Phelps, who eats 12,000 calories a day, not get fat?
> ...


----------



## yum beer (6/1/15)

Anyway I'm joining in,

117kg yesterday morning, biggest I have ever been.
Looking to get to 90kg by my birthday in May.


ANY ADVICE.............


----------



## Moad (6/1/15)

Jumping in to this thread late...

Always been sporty and eaten what I wanted, maintained about 90kg @ 6ft 1 for a few years (I'm 29). In 2013 I did an iron man triathlon but was by no means competitive, was happy to finish.

Mid 2013 i took up cross fit and did the paleo thing for a while. Got in good shape for my wedding this time last year.

Then the honeymoon...then the second honeymoon...then winter...then lots of beer...then festive season... Now 100 kg.

Feel like shit and hoping to join in and get motivated again. I think the hardest thing to cut back on is beer, not because I like to get drunk but because there are so many beers I want to try/brew. Even one beer a night is a big calorie boost so that is an obvious start. I started eating lots of carbs and didn't realise it too.

back on the mountain bike tonight and I felt it! Started paleo again to get going (people knock it but I felt great last time, not a long term diet for me though).

My goal is to be 90kg by my 30th in April but more just feeling healthier, I don't think weight is the ultimate measure of health. All the best to everyone getting healthier.


----------



## pipsyboy (6/1/15)

yum beer said:


> > So why are distance runners thin and couch potatoes fat?
> > *Because distance runners run distances and couch potatoes don't.*
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## pipsyboy (6/1/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> You're missing the point, they have conditioned their bodies to be that way. It takes a long time to change your physiology. We're on the same page here, not arguing really, except you're taking about maintaining weight, this thread is about losing weight.


I'm talking about losing weight too. My two previous examples are people who've just got the balance right and are maintaining weight. If they stopped exercising and ate the same calories they'd get fat. If they started exercising again they would lose weight.


----------



## Blind Dog (6/1/15)

yum beer said:


> > So why are distance runners thin and couch potatoes fat?
> > *Because distance runners run distances and couch potatoes don't.*
> > And why does Michael Phelps, who eats 12,000 calories a day, not get fat?
> > *Because Michael Phelps burns 11,000 calories a day.*
> > ...


If Michael Phelps ate 12,000 calories a day and burnt 11,000 he'd gain 50kg a year.

Whilst I largely agree with the theory, my main issue with the 'it's simply calories in less calories out' argument is that accurately recording calories in is a pain and accurately calculating calorie output on any given day is next to impossible for a normal person in everyday life. As there are 7,000 calories (approx) in a kg of fat, and an average adults calorie intake for weight maintenance is 2,000 ish calories a day, there isn't a whole heap of room for error. Even at 100 calories a day excess that's over 5kg of weight gain in a year and 100 calories isn't even a decent glass of beer.


----------



## shaunous (7/1/15)

Calories in Calories out is how i lost a crap load of weight, I didnt count everything, but after looking at packets and reading you have a fair idea what it is. I never exersized, well rarely. Boiled Eggs, Steaks and small varied meals, all of which i kept under the energy out of a man my age/size/weight and work movements.

it works people, it may sound to simple to be true, but it works.

Im pretty sure I kept everyday under 2000cals, and under 1500cals was a bonus and i was losing weight weekly and easily.

You cant just tell people just to eat healthy because most dont even know what that is anymore unless your picking it yourself straight off the plant or animal. I was always told it was OK to eat carbs as long as you stayed under your daily cal limit, and it worked for me, the downside with eating them though is they stay in your body longer and take a few days to lose, where protein is in and out in a day.


Now ive put most of it back on and its time to start again. :lol:


Ive mentioned this before and Liam is probably referring to me, Hi Liam :beerbang:


----------



## Bridges (7/1/15)

This is a great thread, I love hearing about the achievements of Argon, Cube, Matho and others. I think it also shows that there are a few different ways to skin the weight loss cat as such, personally I'd prefer to see this as a celebration of the positive life and health changes AHBer's have made than another thread of name calling / pot stirring and crap.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## orangehead911 (7/1/15)

I've been doing the 5:2 diet aka the fast diet. I've lost 15kg over the course of a year. I started at 115.3kg, and dipped below 100kg just before Xmas. My journey will end at 85kg (or 90kg... ). As also noted by others, if I didn't love beer so much I would have lost a lot more weight...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/1/15)

G'day Shaun!


----------



## droid (7/1/15)

this may help someone

my sis has been over visiting from wa, she was a big lass until around the time she had kids. she married a martial arts ~ weight lifter dude and started to lose weight by exercise and eating well. she competed in "naturals" body building comps and ended up owning a curves over in the US. she's worked for jenny craig and others - lots of stuff and at 47yrs she is a whisp of a thing these days even tho she doesn't do too much exercise now

since I have become a bit of a fat bastard I asked her what would be a really simple way to lose weight. sort of like cheating - that what I was looking for...

she said "your metabolism is high in the am and it drops down as the day goes on so eat your carbs in the morning and progressively abandon them as the day moves on"

i'm going to give that a whirl - excepting the beer of course


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/1/15)

Does that mean I should drink beer in the morning?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/1/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Does that mean I should drink beer in the morning?


That's the way I've interpreted the message!


----------



## manticle (7/1/15)

> Does that mean I should drink beer in the morning?


Shouldn't even need to ask.


----------



## droid (7/1/15)

hehe


----------



## argon (7/1/15)

So i'll stoke the calorie in vs calorie out debate with my own super-non-scientific anecdote.

A few months ago i'd stopped losing weight and was sitting at about 96kg. Was reasonably happy, but then started riding with some A-Grade riders that were destroying me, so decided to lose a few more to make things easier and keep up a little longer.

Anyway, Mrs Argon suggested Lite-n-Easy as a kick-start to healthy eating as she had some good results in the past. So we both signed on and grabbed the 1500 calorie per day package. 

First couple of weeks I dropped 2kg, but then next 4 weeks I plateaued again... same activity level, same calorie intake... but I felt like shit. Tired, run down, etc, etc. Didn't understand, nutrition was great, activity level was great, plenty of rest, but still felt flat.

So did a little talking to some nutritional guys I ride with and they suggested replacing the calories I burn as part of my exercise. Effectively upping my calorie intake to account for burning it off. Now this made no sense to me whatsoever.... I was subscribed to this in vs out theory. The maths checks out right?

So, I upped my plan to 2000 calories and maintained my activity level. To my surprise, that's when the weight started moving. Dropped 4 kg in 2 weeks. Went from 95 to sub 90 in a month. Also I felt energized. Going up hills I was a beast... felt light and strong.

So now, off the Lite-n-Easy program, I try and replace some of what I use. If I feel a little run down keeping all things equal, I just up my calorie intake made up of low processed foods to account for my activities. Now maintaining goal weight without much effort.

I really don't think there is a broad brush solution for everyone. As always YMMV


----------



## yum beer (7/1/15)

Hey Argon, you have hit a problem that is not talked about too often.....if you don't eat enough you can't lose weight.
Generally, 1500-1700 calories intake a day with 20 minutes moderate exercise will pull weight off anybody,
you get down around 1200-1400 and you won't lose weight, your body will create the shortfall by creating fat from muscle stores, it takes energy from the fat and leaves a residue(extra weight or no weight loss).
If you are eating 1500 calories and exercising heavily you will drop into that 'no go' zone.
Upping your plan to 2000 allows you to drop back to the right zone after exercise.
Normally as you lose weight and get fitter you train harder, at that point you need to increase food intake to allow for the extra energy burn.
Exercising without food on board is like having a fire without a pile of firewood, you start burning things you don't want to, like chairs and table, like muscle.
It can be very difficult to find the balance, but like brewing keeping records and watching numbers can make it easier to get the best results. 

My wife's' 3 brothers all do ironman/triathlon, while training they eat around 3000 calories a day, high carb and protein, then burn 1200-1500 calories a day training, high food intake, big energy burn, finish in the zone. They are skinny buggers when training but strong and fit as bulls.


----------



## welly2 (8/1/15)

yum beer said:


> Hey Argon, you have hit a problem that is not talked about too often.....if you don't eat enough you can't lose weight.
> Generally, 1500-1700 calories intake a day with 20 minutes moderate exercise will pull weight off anybody,
> you get down around 1200-1400 and you won't lose weight, your body will create the shortfall by creating fat from muscle stores, it takes energy from the fat and leaves a residue(extra weight or no weight loss).
> If you are eating 1500 calories and exercising heavily you will drop into that 'no go' zone.
> ...


I've heard people claim this before and I've also heard and read that this is in fact a myth. It sounds like you're referring to starvation mode or a mythical version of starvation mode at least. If this was in fact true, then surely those who suffer from eating disorders wouldn't get so skinny and under nourished as they do. If you starve your body, it *will* use whatever energy stores it has to provide the body with energy. It certainly won't gain weight.

Please have a read of some of the following sources I have. They're not from scientific sources but they make absolute sense.

http://www.nowloss.com/starvation-mode-myth.htm

http://www.aworkoutroutine.com/starvation-mode/



> As long as you create a caloric deficit (meaning consume less calories than your body burns, or burn more calories than you consume… just different ways of saying the same thing), then you will lose weight every single time regardless of whether you’re creating a deficit that is small, moderate or large.


A personal anecdote - as a student, I was terrible with what little money I had and as a result of that, often didn't have any food in the house. I would have weeks where I ate very, very little and could quite happily state my calorific intake was WELL under 1500 calories as I would often have a single meal a day consisting of bowl of porridge made with water. Desperate times. I lost 5 stone (30kg) in just over 3 months. My sister occasionally came to visit and would take me out for a meal and that would often be the only solid meal I'd have had in several weeks.

Be assured, you will lose weight eating less than 1500 calories. I'm currently doing that as we speak. I've lost weight and I'm working on a calorific intake of 1300 calories a day. The rest of what you said is bang on though!


----------



## Cube (8/1/15)

This thread should be renamed to POST HERE IF YOU HAVE DUNNING-KRUGER EFFECT.


----------



## pipsyboy (8/1/15)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect


I'll save you all the trouble.

Edit: I'm surprised that there wasn't a picture of me. You can judge for yourselves which end of the scale it should have been.


----------



## yum beer (8/1/15)

welly2 said:


> I've heard people claim this before and I've also heard and read that this is in fact a myth. It sounds like you're referring to starvation mode or a mythical version of starvation mode at least. If this was in fact true, then surely those who suffer from eating disorders wouldn't get so skinny and under nourished as they do. If you starve your body, it *will* use whatever energy stores it has to provide the body with energy. It certainly won't gain weight.
> 
> Please have a read of some of the following sources I have. They're not from scientific sources but they make absolute sense.
> 
> ...


I think you have misunderstood what I was saying.

Yes starving will cause you to lose wait. I'm not talking about losing weight by starving, I'm referring to a point where the body is between 'not enough' and 'enough'.
The level will vary from person to person but it is a proven level....I can't quote where it came from but I found it when studying weight lose methods to use with Hypnosis(I'm a qualified therapist), it came from somewhere like the CSIRO or government health body.
Its this reason nutritionist put people on 1200 calorie diets to lose weight fast, because that level and under does not provide the body with enough of any fuel.
I wasn't saying 'eating under 1500 calories will not cause weight loss' but that an amount just under can muck people up and unfortunately plenty of people think that they can get better results if they have just a little less.
I'm glad your losing weight at 1300 calories a day but health wise you would be better off at 1600-1700 a day with 20 minutes walking, you would probably still lose similar amounts of weight but feel better for it.


----------



## Bribie G (8/1/15)

Mark Sisson (the Primal Guy) sums calories up fairly well in his latest blog post:

Mark's "Primal Blueprint" makes a lot of sense, although he does go a bit overboard on the "genetic reprogramming" tin foil hat stuff. I had a shot at the blueprint and lost 5 kg (98 down to 93) in a month but slipped off the wagon over Xmas, back up to 95. My nitro American Amber isn't helping either

I'll repeat the full recommended trial of 21 days this time, that also involves letting my kegs lager in the fridge for 21 days before I get back to them :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

guy doesn't look too bad for his early 60s


----------



## Bribie G (8/1/15)

Cube said:


> This thread should be renamed to POST HERE IF YOU HAVE DUNNING-KRUGER EFFECT.


They would have a field day analysing Tony Comb-over Dumdum.


----------



## matho (9/1/15)

yum beer said:


> Hey Argon, you have hit a problem that is not talked about too often.....if you don't eat enough you can't lose weight.
> Generally, 1500-1700 calories intake a day with 20 minutes moderate exercise will pull weight off anybody,
> you get down around 1200-1400 and you won't lose weight, your body will create the shortfall by creating fat from muscle stores, it takes energy from the fat and leaves a residue(extra weight or no weight loss).
> If you are eating 1500 calories and exercising heavily you will drop into that 'no go' zone.
> ...


That is how I lost the 30Kgs, I consumed about 6000 kJ a day and went for bike rides on average 30 min * 4 per week, I also walked short distances instead of driving and took the stairs instead of the lift. At my peak I was losing about 2 kgs a week but on average it was about 1.5 kg. For the last year I have been maintaining my weight but still have to watch it as it creeps on.


----------



## Logman (9/1/15)

I've kind of gone full circle. Dropped 10 or 11kg pretty quickly renovating my house, then put it all back on during the three month renovation after-party . I realized how much it sux being overweight during this time and decided to change my diet - so far I've dropped 5kg in about 5 weeks. Don't know why I ever ate junk in the first place, just not worth it. I've also dropped my beer intake somewhat, probably drinking only three days a week, usually about 3-4 stubbies of HB, down from about 5 days a week.

Diet changes include no chocolate, no crap with lunch time coffee, changed from having dessert to fruit with yoghurt if I feel like it or a coffee at night. Also went from a bowl of crappy cereal to weet-bix with fruit.

I think living this way with general exercise I can reach my target weight.

135 kg >>> 124 kg >>>> 135kg >>>> 130kg

:icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/1/15)

At 50 yrs old, 168cm tall, 91.5 kg and high blood pressure I decided to start dieting a week ago, cut out most carbs because they tend to make me feel bloated and tired so no bread, rice, pasta or potatoes although will have a couple of saladas a day. Breakfast consists of an omelette with veg or bacon and eggs. Lunch is usually a big salad with chicken or ham and dinner is meat, fish or chicken with salad or veges. Also stopped drinking 4-6 beers a week night and the more than numerous beers on the weekend.
I haven't been calorie counting just eating what I think is healthy food.

For that first week I went from 91.5 kg to 87.8 kg which was a shock, pretty sure most of that was fluid but it's a start and I would really be more than happy with a kilo loss a fortnight, I seem to be sleeping better since giving up the grog as well, must be all the excess sugar.

Anyway, good to hear you guys are making the effort and succeeding for the most part, it sure as hell isn't easy.


----------



## doon (12/1/15)

Any of you guys that are 40 or over on HRT or thought about it? I know a few blokes in their 60s that look 45 that are on it and from what ive seen helps shed the kilos

Ill definitely give it a crack in a few years


----------



## Cube (12/1/15)

Never heard of HRT. I'm 43, fittest I've been since my early 20's and loving the consistent but gradual loss of weight. I'm only averaging a kg a month loss but feel really good about it, head space wise, due to the natural way I'm doing it.

Been at it for about 12 months. I can't sleep past 0600 and awake like clockwork at 0530 these days. I get so much done before others get up like running, then a swim or play racing online in my simulator or movie time. I watch lots of horrors which is no good for a 4 year old... Good me time


----------



## droid (12/1/15)

good stuff! its nice to read that people feel, on the whole - better, it makes me feel better too just reading that

got some walking (the label states "running" on the in-sole but what the hey) shoes, did 30 minutes brisk walk today, even took a water bottle. i would like to report that her indoors and, well - the whole family actually have reduced carb in-take and doing the "less eating carbs thing after lunch" has been mostly followed, notice i wrote less eating and mostly

anyway its funny, you make one change but also there's that flow on effect of other changes that come along too

batching here for a few days so got me some fresh fish and gonna do the egg, flour - pan fry it and steamed veggies...and prolly 3 pints

not going to bother checking my weight, think i'll go by feel

<edit> decided to put fish and vegies in foil and bake/steam instead


----------



## Eagleburger (12/1/15)

yum beer said:


> Anyway I'm joining in,
> 
> 117kg yesterday morning, biggest I have ever been.
> Looking to get to 90kg by my birthday in May.
> ...


5 sets a day of stop the **** eating.


----------



## Eagleburger (12/1/15)

Dinner tonight

two chicken legs and thighs, some ceasar salad and two jugs of english bitter. Desert? a few more EB's.


----------



## fcmcg (12/1/15)

Eagleburger said:


> Dinner tonight
> 
> two chicken legs and thighs, some ceasar salad and two jugs of english bitter. Desert? a few more EB's.


A ceasar salad has the same fat as two mars bars lol


----------



## Eagleburger (13/1/15)

fergthebrewer said:


> A ceasar salad has the same fat as two mars bars lol


The chickens arse has a bunch of fat, but I ate that too.

fat=flavour 

I can give up the trough fodder, but the delicacies...


----------



## droid (13/1/15)

> Anyway I'm joining in,
> 
> 117kg yesterday morning, biggest I have ever been.
> Looking to get to 90kg by my birthday in May.
> ...


sorry mate - seriously now:

I remember quitting smoking (for the umpteenth time) and feeling like life wasn't going to be as cheerful. ridiculous isn't it? unless you are a smoker trying to stop! or someone getting onto a diet etc

it's super tough when smokers are nearby...but I promised my kids...and I don't want to be a dad that promises to stay off the fags then gets back on them and kicks the bucket. ive already done enough fucked up things and have paid the price, now I believe in karma, balance, paying it forward

I've also had a problem with drugs, out of the main headliners heroin is the one I managed to avoid and in the cold light of day we can feel alone and helpless, the come down from the good-time. strange thing to feel completely alone when there are people around

now I look at things with a bit more balance, perspective and having kids definitely sorted a few things out

not wanting to ramble but rather to share with you, a lot of us a far from perfect

i'd say do one thing for yourself, make one change - a lifestyle change not just something "to do for 6 months"

ask yourself how you feel, what emotion describes how you feel when you think about your weight, then ask yourself how you will feel when you hit 90kg, what emotion will that be - consider some achievable goals that are stepping stones towards your end goal

I need a beer


----------



## droid (13/1/15)

now ive just remembered what the whole point of that was, jeepers!

one of the "drive it home moments" for me was that we don't smoke when we are asleep, we don't eat - we might not do that stuff for 8 hours or whatever, so that says to me that it is NOT a body ~ er physiological? thing, it is a mind thing

this is my first ever lifestyle change with food, I think stopping smoking has maybe a bit in common with quitting some food


----------



## argon (3/2/15)

Feb weigh in 89.9kg. Diet still not in check and exercise has dropped off through amended routine. Will get that in order in the coming weeks.

Happy to maintain sub 90 this year. May even start brewing again.


----------



## welly2 (3/2/15)

We're doing a "biggest loser" at work with a $200 pot at the end for the winner after two months. Given me some motivation! I'm currently in the lead. A few people have actually put weight on which I found hilarious. I think I will be bagging the winnings in two months! Currently 100. Lost about 3-4 kilos in the last 4 weeks. Aiming for around 90 although I think I'll be lucky to lose that in 2 months but it's my medium term goal.


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/2/15)

Weigh in today, down to 85.1 kg so it's coming off slowly but surely total of 6.6 kg.


----------



## pat_00 (4/3/15)

Since November I have been on a Low Carb/High Fat diet. Mainly due to my insulin needs gradually creeping up (I have type 1 diabetes) and it has been great for weight loss as well as my blood sugar. I was inspired by the program on catalyst and a family friend who is diabetic and did the same.

I know need less than half the insulin I needed beforehand and have lost 7kg, this includes several relapses over xmas, NYE etc. And apart from the beer rationing (if only I could make a decent low carb beer) and no bread, I don't miss that much and never feel hungry. Also I have been a lazy bastard and not really exercised much.

I get to eat things like duck confit, salami, cheese, dark chocolate. Only hard part is trying to keep salt within reasonable levels.


----------



## earle (4/3/15)

78.3kg today, lost just over 18kg since October. Having better serving sizes and more exercise, cut out the desserts, 2 AFD, 2 days with limited beers and enjoy whatever beer I want on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. You've still got to enjoy life


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/3/15)

Bloody hell earle 18 kilo in 4 months is huge, that's a major effort.

Nice results Pat, the low carb diet is working well for me too, you must be over the moon with the improvement in your diabetes.

Weighed in yesterday and i'm down to 83.7 so that's an 8 kilo loss, more than happy with that.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/3/15)

that's great result Earle particularly over the xmas period


----------



## pat_00 (4/3/15)

Totally, I only need to inject once a day instead of four or five times.



AndrewQLD said:


> Bloody hell earle 18 kilo in 4 months is huge, that's a major effort.
> 
> Nice results Pat, the low carb diet is working well for me too, you must be over the moon with the improvement in your diabetes.
> 
> Weighed in yesterday and i'm down to 83.7 so that's an 8 kilo loss, more than happy with that.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/15)

I have now had 2 lots of chemo, plus one more which was accompanied by 25 days of aggressive radiation therapy, lost weight during this but most of it was muscle mass, haven't been near a gym for almost a year but now I am back, had my 3rd session at the
gym today, appetite is back on track and so enjoying the workouts, though the first session was painful for a couple of days, broke a rib on Saturday (due to the radiation therapy making my bones brittle) but hasn't prevented the work out.
Loving the pain and confident of rebuilding the muscle loss.


----------



## Camo6 (4/3/15)

Nice work WEAL, hope you're giving it your all.

I've dropped about 10kgs since leaving my last job 7 months ago. A loose diet has helped but the biggest influence for me is being a first year again. I don't stop moving all day and feeling the better for it.


----------



## jimmy86 (8/3/15)

Just finished my first tabata session after hearing about it and being told it couldn't work by a boot camper.
So without changing my diet or adding any other exercise let's see if it works.
I will add it nearly killed me on the spin bike lol


----------



## Eagleburger (8/3/15)

Down to a roll of 20cents on the gut. Twas a beach towel after christmas.


----------



## mje1980 (9/3/15)

jimmy86 said:


> Just finished my first tabata session after hearing about it and being told it couldn't work by a boot camper.
> So without changing my diet or adding any other exercise let's see if it works.
> I will add it nearly killed me on the spin bike lol


You can't out train a bad diet.


----------



## jimmy86 (9/3/15)

mje1980 said:


> You can't out train a bad diet.


I eat surprisingly healthy, just lots of it lol


----------



## mje1980 (9/3/15)

Sorry, go for it.


----------



## jimmy86 (9/3/15)

mje1980 said:


> Sorry, go for it.


Thanks man,

I don't really give two hoots if it works it's really just a test to see if anything changes. 
For four minutes a time I figured I had nothing to lose.... Except my beer gut


----------



## mje1980 (9/3/15)

Haha I know if I do a few sessions of hiit on the bike a week I drop weight for sure. Sucks while you're doing it though


----------



## neal32 (19/3/15)

To all that have made the choice to lose weight. Good on you, being fit and healthy shows the world that you have self-respect, discipline and care about yourself/partner/kids. One of my biggest gripes is that people use beer as an excuse to be overweight or even as the infallible link to being overweight. I don't believe this. Never have, never will.

I have always been pretty fit and healthy but more importantly have always enjoyed drinking beer. At the moment I have returned from a long period travelling and am sitting around 79kg @ <10% bodyfat. My beer is about to come online in a couple of weeks and if there is interest or if anyone would find it helpful I will document my diet, exercise and weight for a month all whilst consuming a pint of beer a day. Kinda like a beer Supersize me. I expect at the end of that month to be 1 kg or so lighter with less bodyfat.

I want to share that you don't need to take much time out of your calculate your calorie requirements, prepare meals and exercise (you don't need a gym or anything, you need to set aside as little as 10 mins a day, 4 times a week). Oh it's also very cheap to eat healthy nutrient dense foods, a thing that is dear to the hearts of every homebrewer.

I'm no expert, just trying to help those that want to help themselves.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/3/15)

Not going to be good for your health neal32, drinking all that beer.


----------



## neal32 (19/3/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Not going to be good for your health neal32, drinking all that beer.


I'm willing to give it a nudge in the name of science. The studies out there are pretty inconclusive. I just want to show that beer can be incorporated daily into a healthy lifestyle, as opposed to the dogma that beer causes a beer gut/man boobs.

http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/alcohol-full-story/


----------



## Cube (19/3/15)

I would suspect a pint would be a starter for the night for many here, including myself up to not long ago.


----------



## mofox1 (19/3/15)

Cube said:


> I would suspect a pint would be a starter for the night for many here, including myself up to not long ago.


I'm hoping a pint (or two) a night isn't considered excessive... :unsure:


----------



## pipsyboy (19/3/15)

mofox1 said:


> I'm hoping a pint (or two) a night isn't considered excessive... :unsure:


Isn't a pint a day supposed to be better for you than total abstinence?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/3/15)

To be honest I thought the 1 pint a night was a wind up so I just carried it on.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/3/15)

A pint a day is pretty much equal to wthat seems to be the normal daily moderate consumption guidelines

Australia: is 1 or 2 standard drinks a day with a 425ml glass of 4.8% ABV beer being 1.6 standard drinks - http://www.alcohol.gov.au/internet/alcohol/publishing.nsf/Content/36E6FEE732C8DF1BCA25767200769CD8/$File/adult.pdf

UK: is 3-4 units of alcohol a day for a man (pint of 4% ABV beer is 2.3 units) - http://www.nhs.uk/change4life/pages/alcohol-lower-risk-guidelines-units.aspx

In 'Beer: Tap into the Art and Science of Brewing', Bamforth states that the WHO suggests a maximum of 60g of alcohol per day (or 1.5L of 5% ABV beer); but i've never been able to locate the actual WHO document so have no idea if that actually has any merit or not.


----------



## malt and barley blues (19/3/15)

I don't need it to be proved to me how fattening beer is, I had bladder cancer supposedly caused by drink, I stopped drinking and dropped 15 kg in about 6 weeks. I was drinking 4 to 6 pints a night though wouldn't hardly drink half of that now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/15)

Just did a rough calc - a 90kg man would have to run (not jog) for 1hr15mins to burn off 5 pints. Doesn't sound like much until you try to actually run for that long (particularly after 5 pints) hehe.


----------



## neal32 (20/3/15)

malt & barley blues said:


> I don't need it to be proved to me how fattening beer is, I had bladder cancer supposedly caused by drink, I stopped drinking and dropped 15 kg in about 6 weeks. I was drinking 4 to 6 pints a night though wouldn't hardly drink half of that now.


Wake up call. You got fat from excess calories, not beer. The cancer may have been caused by excessive alcohol consumption, not beer. You stopped consuming 1000-1500 calories a day. All things equal you would lose 1-1.5kg a week, the rest would've been water weight.

Given the feedback it's not worth my time, people have made the decision to drink more daily then I think is normal. Not being judgemental, a human should have total freedom to live their own life how they choose as long as it doesn't hurt anyone. But incorporating 4-6 pints a day is never going to be healthy for mind or body. To put it in perspective that's like 5-6 chocolate bars or several cans of coke a day! If you don't blink at that however, you should change your eating habits because that's the fast track to a shitty, short life.  :unsure:


----------



## neal32 (20/3/15)

edit


----------



## Liam_snorkel (20/3/15)

Same as having 3-4 four'n'twenty pies on top of your regular meals. 
Man I could go a breakky pie right now.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/3/15)

Beer contains alcohol, alcohol is a grade 1 carcinogen, whatever we do in life has an element of risk, lots of people drink far more than is recommended by the dept of health,many people enjoy beer and drink more than is healthy for them, stronger beer is obviously less healthy than a beer of say 4% beer but we would tend to drink more of the 4% so it would probably equal out to what we would manage to drink of the stronger beer.
As with food intake, scientists have found the least amount of food we eat, mainly vegetarian, we could also enjoy a long life, the choice then is how long a life does one want to have, most would opt for the shorter life but no way shitty.


----------



## Eagleburger (20/3/15)

My stein is only 500ml. So even though I have four /night I never have quite a pint. Its friday so solid food is back on the table. BBQ pork belly MMMMmm.........yum.


----------



## earle (13/5/15)

earle said:


> 78.3kg today, lost just over 18kg since October. Having better serving sizes and more exercise, cut out the desserts, 2 AFD, 2 days with limited beers and enjoy whatever beer I want on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. You've still got to enjoy life


72.5kg today, down from 96.5 last October. Thanks for everyone's encouragement after my last post. I've been trying to maintain a steady weight since about 74kg but need to increase my intake a little more in order to stop losing.

I'm on the beer in itself doesn't make you fat side of the fence. I haven't really changed my beer drinking habits but have a healthier diet and have increased my physical activity.

Excessive intake of any food or drink, including beer, combined with insufficient physical activity will make you fat though.


----------



## Grott (13/5/15)

earle said:


> Excessive intake of any food or drink, including beer, combined with insufficient physical activity will make you fat though.


Well done on weight loss Earle, not always easy. Regarding the above statement some of us "oldies" refer it to "muscle rearrangement" rather than fat 

Cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/5/15)

Nailed it with your last sentence earle, I have been running 7k every morning, after a light breakfast watch the news then off to the gym, my home stretch on the run is 850 meters all up hill, it was only this week that I dare look to the top and did it without breaking pace.
Looking and feeling 100% though all is not well, waiting to hear if I am on the immunotherapy trials which have been in the news just lately.


----------



## wereprawn (13/5/15)

Was never worried about my weight until recently. I've been the same weight (and height) since i was 14, now 42, so everything was "situation normal". I've taken up snoring in the last 6 months though. So at the bequest of my very tired and cranky wife, I took myself of to the doctors. He reckoned I should weigh 97 kg. I'm down to 107 kg from 110 kg,but that has taken 6 months to do. I thought losing 13 kg would be a piece of piss, but changing the habits of a lifetime is not as easy as i thought. While I've stopped eating 2 family size pizzas in a sitting, i find myself slipping back into my old ways from time to time. Reading other comments on this thread has inspired me to get serious about weight loss again. So thank you all, and i wish you well in achieving your weight loss goals.

Cheers,
Adrian.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/5/15)

Cut down on the ale a bit and exercise each day it will soon drop off, not a pizza fan myself so can't comment on what it's like to cut down on that. Good luck mate.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/9/16)

How is everyone going at the moment, love to hear how welly went in the losing weight comp, can't imagine a Yorkshire man losing to much especially if they are getting into the making of their own Pork Pies.  The Leeds butcher in Dandenong is now making Pork Pies incorporating Black Pudding. :icon_drool2:


----------



## malt and barley blues (21/9/16)

Keeping my weight down, though it comes at a cost of cutting the ale down.


----------



## Asha05 (7/12/16)

Been a while since i posted here. Think last time i was down to around 100kgs then fell off the wagon and worked my way back up to around the 110kg mark.
So on the 1st of July this year i took on dry July and The Man Shake. Replacing breakfast & lunch or dinner depending on what was on for the day. Eating a healthy lunch or dinner. As of this morning i am 90.4kg. 
I feel healthy, energetic and happy all the time. I have had to buy all new clothes & thrown out/donated a lot. I still enjoy a beer, but i earn them. For some reason at the age of 33 i have decided i like running, something 12 months ago i would have scoffed at the idea of going for a run, but i now find myself running up to 25 kms a week. Jumping out of bed at 5:45am and heading off for a 5 km run. I have no vested interest in The Man Shake or The Man Challenge, but i have tried a few different diets, shakes & supplements, but nothing has seemed to work. 
I think too my head is in the right place, i wanted to make a change and have stuck to my guns and grinded through and now i am busting my nut trying to crack it into the sub 90kg range! Somewhere i haven't been since i was probably about 16.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/16)

I lost a fair bit of weight, but found it and some extra. You are right though, it is amazing how exercising increases your motivation to exercise. But since stopping my exercise routine it has been hard to get the motivation to start up again and I am back to losing my breath when I put my socks on.

Are you still on the man shakes?

Cheers


----------



## Asha05 (7/12/16)

bradsbrew said:


> I lost a fair bit of weight, but found it and some extra. You are right though, it is amazing how exercising increases your motivation to exercise. But since stopping my exercise routine it has been hard to get the motivation to start up again and I am back to losing my breath when I put my socks on.
> 
> Are you still on the man shakes?
> 
> Cheers


Yeah i am still on them. I figure they are part of my routine now so i will just continue on them, try reach my goal of 85kg and eventually just have them for breakfast. Simple & easy. 
Still have my poached eggs & bacon on a Sunday though! I think 3/4's of the battle to get off your butt and do something is in your head. I figure you either do or you don't.


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/12/16)

I'm not overly heavy, only 78kg, but am really small as well. For the past 2 months I have really embraced training. It was spurred on because of a 4wd competition next year where I will be in and out of the car lugging winches cables up hills and running up rock hills. Really it's just been the kick in the guts I have needed to get fit. I have been talking about doing something since the start of the year (mainly to myself, where putting socks on or simply sitting on the ground and standing up was a struggle.

I now exercise during my lunch break 5 days a week and run about 5km twice a week (which is in itself big for me as I couldn't run across the street previously). Running is probably a bit of a stretch, it's more of a stumble/jog. 

Overall I have found myself to have so much more energy already and everything is not as much of a struggle.

And if I can lose 10kg which is my aim, I'll be even happier!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/12/16)

Asha05 said:


> ! I think 3/4's of the battle to get off your butt and do something is in your head. I figure you either do or you don't.


Very true, whatever you want to achieve you have to get the most powerful organ in your body onside, once you get to the right frame of thinking you can do almost anything.
I believe Michael Mosley is still doing the 5-2 diet which seems pretty easy, and once you get into a routine it gets even easier, you don't have to give much up, (apart from the 2 part of the diet.)


----------



## earle (7/12/16)

Asha05 said:


> Been a while since i posted here. Think last time i was down to around 100kgs then fell off the wagon and worked my way back up to around the 110kg mark.
> So on the 1st of July this year i took on dry July and The Man Shake. Replacing breakfast & lunch or dinner depending on what was on for the day. Eating a healthy lunch or dinner. As of this morning i am 90.4kg.
> I feel healthy, energetic and happy all the time. I have had to buy all new clothes & thrown out/donated a lot. I still enjoy a beer, but i earn them. For some reason at the age of 33 i have decided i like running, something 12 months ago i would have scoffed at the idea of going for a run, but i now find myself running up to 25 kms a week. Jumping out of bed at 5:45am and heading off for a 5 km run. I have no vested interest in The Man Shake or The Man Challenge, but i have tried a few different diets, shakes & supplements, but nothing has seemed to work.
> I think too my head is in the right place, i wanted to make a change and have stuck to my guns and grinded through and now i am busting my nut trying to crack it into the sub 90kg range! Somewhere i haven't been since i was probably about 16.



That's a great result.

After the initial getting off your butt it's all about making it a regular part of your lifestyle. My wife and I got off our butts in October 2014, she lost about 30kg and I went from 96.5kg down to 72.5kg in May 2015. I purposely put on a couple of kg as I had overshot my goal of 74kg. We went from never really having run before (I had cycled quite a bot though) to being regular runners who compete in organised running events. We rarely get to run together as we have small children but alternate so each get to run every second day. Even so, having a running partner is a good motivator. The events are a good motivation to for increasing distance and improving times.

It's amazing how many people said to us "That's good - now you've lost the weight you can go back to normal". No, eating well and physical activity is normal now.

BTW, I didn't really change my beer drinking habits at all.


----------



## madpierre06 (7/12/16)

Head space has always been my biggest challenge, and it's gotten to the point where we are just going to just do it instead of constantly 'hoping to'. Am at 115kg now as opposed to the 93kg I got down to doing a 12 week challenge about 4 or 5 years ago, first step after Christmas (just being realistic as there's a case swap in there) will be simply changing eating habits back to what we were doing back then. Will then look to addressing the activity side of things.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (2/1/17)

Good luck mad pierre, it's good to release and have a crack. I hope you get to where you you want.

Gluttony gets me every time, i can't hold back from delicious food and drinks.

We had our 2nd child in December and I've been having two long necks every night pretty much since then.
I'm cutting back now and may even get to the pool for a swim before work to help drop the extra 15kg I've added over the last year or so. Maybe.


----------



## madpierre06 (9/2/17)

Have cut back on the piss significantly since Christmas (was pretty crook for about 3 weeks which helped), but even since then have maintained the cutback and have dropped 5 kg. Am interested/hoping to sign up for the Man Challenge bizzo, it does help me having a directed program for these things. I now find out that Brewsvegas falls right in the middle of the bloody challenge. :blink: Conflicted!


----------



## droid (31/10/17)

While we were on holidays and I was eating a pie, the Mrs said to me - you could try to make healthy choices. I blew that off. I like buying pies from every bakery that presents itself on traveling, it's the right thing to do. 

At some point, once I could own that thought legitimately for myself, I started making healthy choices.

My complexion is much better, I graze all day which is appealing and the weight has come off a bit too!

Maybe if you're looking for a thought to get you on the right track - think about making healthy choices, whatever they are to you.


----------

